# Feline Fine (for fit, healthy, happy slaves)



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Who wants to eat healthier, drink less (alcohol), go veggie, give up smoking, drink more water, lose weight, take more exercise, sleep better?

Has anyone got a weight or fitness goal they want to aim for?

This is the thread for us to post our desires and objectives, share ideas for recipes or diet hints and tips and motivate, challenge and support each other along the way.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Since the New Year I have been meaning to lose a stone (I've put on 1 since September 2018 after successfully losing it earlier last year), do 14,000 steps a day (with 1 day off) cut down on the wine and get more sleep.

To date I haven't done any of it.

So starting today I am going to eat only healthy food (so far so good) and reduce the alcohol (nothing so far)
Tomorrow the steps start in earnest.
And I am setting an alarm to go to bed earlier tonight.

I am off to Spain with the golf ladies in 2 1/2 weeks so would like to feel a bit better in myself by then - oh and I might need to get into a bikini eek!!!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I bought an exercise bike with some amazon vouchers I was given. It's still in the box. I've had a chest infection for 3 weeks and even changing the sheets on the bed last night exhausted me.

Bikini golf?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Since the New Year I have been meaning to lose a stone (I've put on 1 since September 2018 after successfully losing it earlier last year), do 14,000 steps a day (with 1 day off) cut down on the wine and get more sleep.
> 
> To date I haven't done any of it.
> 
> ...


So when you are going to visit are you popping in to Gibraltar for a tiny mojito?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I am "Shedding for the Wedding" April next year, or meant to be anyway! I have shed a few pounds but it seems like a slow road sometimes. Def up for a bit of group motivation


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I need to lose some weight but can’t exercise so it has to be through diet. I hate most food though, especially if it’s good for you. I only eat 1,400 cals, usually 1,200 but with doing nothing all day my weight's static.

I have already given up smoking and alcohol (ok so I never actually had either but I want brownie points).

I thought I was drinking fizzy water (with black currant cordial) but found out last week it’s got artificial sweeteners in it. Bad stuff! I use filtered tap water now instead.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I've been dieting for the last 2 weeks. Well dieting is a bit overstating it, I'm trying to eat more healthily and lose weight along the way. I lost almost a stone at the beginning of last year but it's crept back on. I admit, I did go a bit OTT with the choccy, especially over Christmas. 
I've lost 4 lbs so far. I can't exercise so it's not going to be easy. And I'm already soooo fed up with salad!!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@huckybuck

You need to lose a stone HB??  Looking at the photos of you at the York Cat Chat Meet I was just thinking how trim and fit you look! 

I felt jolly envious! (I am not kidding.)


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Who wants to eat healthier, drink less (alcohol), go veggie, give up smoking, drink more water, lose weight, take more exercise, sleep better?
> 
> Has anyone got a weight or fitness goal they want to aim for?
> 
> This is the thread for us to post our desires and objectives, share ideas for recipes or diet hints and tips and motivate, challenge and support each other along the way.


What have you done with the pink sweatband HB?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm having my first cataract operation next week. Do you think I can have choccy for being a brave girl?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm in!

I have two stone to lose  I've given up cakes and biscuits for Lent and have mainly stuck to it, so I'll allow myself a few days off over Easter (to eat up the goodies!), then attempt to crack down on chocolate and refined carbs as well. It worked last time I did it - I lost over a stone - but then I became pregnant and it all went south!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I went to Fat Club two weeks ago. I lost 3.5lbs last week and 2lbs this week. I am rather enjoying cooking more again - when I started I had a heck of a long way to target weight, now it’s “only” 43lbs to a healthy BMI! My problem is that I already run/walk/cycle, so exercise benefits won’t help my weight loss until the amount I do increases. I’m doing only about 4 hours per week now, it will increase once the weight starts to drop and it’s less tiring lugging my lardy bum out for a run! I’m also struggling with the, “eat as much as you want” concept of a Fat Club (of certain foods, obviously), as it feels so alien. I’ve not had a crisp in two weeks. Me, the girl surgically attached to salt ‘n’ vinegar crisps! I have a dress I want to get into by the end of July. That’s my motivation...it cost a lot of pennies and I’ve only worn it once.

I always say I want to drink more water but the water down here is grim, even with filters on the tap and the fridge! So I’m slightly amending it to! “Drink less Diet Coke” 

There you go. Let’s see how long this lasts...


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Cully said:


> I'm having my first cataract operation next week. Do you think I can have choccy for being a brave girl?


I think you should find yourself something really special for it. It's not the odd treat that does the harm it's habit.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I went to Fat Club two weeks ago. I lost 3.5lbs last week and 2lbs this week. I am rather enjoying cooking more again - when I started I had a heck of a long way to target weight, now it's "only" 43lbs to a healthy BMI! My problem is that I already run/walk/cycle, so exercise benefits won't help my weight loss until the amount I do increases. I'm doing only about 4 hours per week now, it will increase once the weight starts to drop and it's less tiring lugging my lardy bum out for a run! I'm also struggling with the, "eat as much as you want" concept of a Fat Club (of certain foods, obviously), as it feels so alien. I've not had a crisp in two weeks. Me, the girl surgically attached to salt 'n' vinegar crisps! I have a dress I want to get into by the end of July. That's my motivation...it cost a lot of pennies and I've only worn it once.
> 
> I always say I want to drink more water but the water down here is grim, even with filters on the tap and the fridge! So I'm slightly amending it to! "Drink less Diet Coke"
> 
> There you go. Let's see how long this lasts...


I'm with you about the water Mrs F. It's awful hear, nothing but chalk. It comes out of the tap cloudy white and if my black saucepans are left to dry by themselves, the have a coating of chalk on them.
Tesco's sell a lot of bottled water here!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Quartermass said:


> I think you should find yourself something really special for it. It's not the odd treat that does the harm it's habit.


I agree. That's why I put the weight back on. The odd choccy became a whole bar and it soon became a habit to sit a scoff at certain times of day.
I know my trigger points and just have to avoid them. Just she says!!!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Cully said:


> I agree. That's why I put the weight back on. The odd choccy became a whole bar and it soon became a habit to sit a scoff at certain times of day.
> I know my trigger points and just have to avoid them. Just she says!!!


Yep. Despite the treats losing much of their enjoyment when they become habit they become habit none the less. Not that I'm especially good at learning from that mistake.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I said I would lose some by June, have stopped eating Pringles (a favourite of mine), chocolate, cakes etc., though I have had one or two weak moments. Don't drink water unless there's something in it. Trying to cut back on the size of meals. Can't say I've done a lot of exercise sadly even though I have an exercise bike and promise myself to walk more. Not being a good sleeper doesn't help as they say not sleeping makes you put on weight. Anyway, I have lost four pounds so I need to up my game I think.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've already lost a stone but have 2 more to go. Yes, I want to reduce alcohol intake.

My biggest problem is I have a 99 mile cycle sportive at the end of April and I really haven't done enough training. I blame meeting the other half for that though 

So need to get out and about more - am going mountain biking on Saturday and doing a road ride on Sunday with my little (I say little, she's mid 30s ) sister on Sunday. So at least this weekend will be good.

I try to drink a lot of water, and I'm really good when I'm at work, but it seems more difficult at home. Not sure why...


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I’m in on this I fell off the wagon along time ago and desperately need to re find it.

I have a wedding I’m attending in Budapest in 10 weeks so need to start sooner rather than later.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> I've already lost a stone but have 2 more to go. Yes, I want to reduce alcohol intake.
> 
> My biggest problem is I have a 99 mile cycle sportive at the end of April and I really haven't done enough training. I blame meeting the other half for that though
> 
> ...


MilleD instead of blaming OH look on him as an incentive (glass half Full rather than half empty). Cycle to meet him. Think how much training you'd get in then!!:Hilarious


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

The water here is hard as well but we have a pretty good filter. Used to have reverse omnosis which tasted better.
I have been meaning to make bottles with lemon, lime mint etc and put in the fridge. 
Use glass guys or BPA free as BPA can add to weight gain.

Now that the snow and ice is gone I want to walk more, we have some nice parks nearby.
I want to drink more water too and less caffeine.
Work on being conscious of my posture and improve it.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@huckybuck you look pretty damn good to me, I wish I had legs like yours!

Ladies I have a husband who is a fitness freak ( not funny to live with ) he even exercises on holidays, I mean who in their normal mind does this :Bored he was a fitness instructor in the army so that's what I have to deal with, we eat very healthy all the time but when he goes back to work my weakness is chocolate chocolate chocolate yummy.

I have been lucky with my weight and size until now I'm hitting pre menopause :Arghh, I can't shift this weight I have accumulated over the winter months so he has got me doing this exercise 20 mins 5 days a week. Weekends off.

It's fast high energy to get the heart rate up. You do one min frantic exercise and one min rest for 20 rounds, you can use your clock watch on your I pad or phone for this.
If you do this you will continue to burn fat throughout the day.

Honestly, forget long drag workouts just go for it for 20 rounds and that's it for the rest of the day and no carbs or sugars after 6.00pm.

Excerise's are burpees ( killers ) mountain climbers, butt kicks, squats etc. You don't need any gadgets just a mat on the floor in a room or outside.

I am open to any tips to stop my sugar urges! And please don't say have a drink of water


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@ewelsh when you say no carbs or sugar, does that also exclude fruit? I find replacing cakes and puddings with a healthier snack like fruit or a handful of nuts works quite well for me.  I also like to cut fruit up and make a fruit salad - that way it feels more like a pudding!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well some carbs are good and other carbs are bad and turn into sugar anyway, it’s the carbs in the evening which are bad.

A handful of nuts through out the day is great, I love munching on almonds. Fruit is always good,
example Bananas are full of potassium but can be fattening, so a banana should be before noon or straight after a work out, but just be guarded what you eat in the evening after your evening meal.
I am a huge believer in food in its whole form, also women should eat regularly through out the day, no skipping meals, eat protein protein protein and veg!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@NaomiM i just ask my husband your question, he said fruit in day is fine, but not too much in evening as it's sugar.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

I would like to lose some weight and tone up a fair bit, but so far I seem to just be putting it on! 

I've been using MyFitnessPal as a rough guide for calorie intake and sticking below my daily calories, as well as walking at least 6000 steps a day, but usually more like 10,000, but I've gone up from 13.9 stone to 14.3 in a short period :Arghh
I've been eating healthier foods, drinking more water instead of fizzy pop, I don't really drink alcohol except on a fancy night out(rare, like, blue moon rare) or if we have friends over(again, blue moon rare) but I do drink fizzy pop as a staple which really isn't healthy. So I've cut back to 3 glasses of pop and filled the gaps with glasses of water. I'd like to cut down to 1-2 glasses of pop ideally, but for now 3 is where I'm at.

I'm cooking meals from scratch so that I know what's going into them, etc. I don't use oil anymore for anything I fry, I use fry light.

Exercise, other than walking, can be difficult as I can't afford to go to a gym and I have dodgy joints(which would probably be eased a little if I wasn't obese..), some days walking can leave me in pain for a fair while. I think part of my issue is that when I'm not walkign or doing something with the dog(/the other animals), I'm sat on the sofa watching TV because I have nothing else to do. When I had a job I was active for 6 hours a day non-stop except for a 20 minute break, 4 days a week, and then I had my other 3 days where I was caring for animals, cleaning, general housework, etc.. I used to only really have one day "off" from being active. And although this didn't really make me lose weight, I also didn't gain weight while doing this. I kept at a steady 13 stone.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Acidic Angel are you able to go swimming, no strain on the joints! If you did 20mins of swimming fast enough to get your heart rate up, 3 days a week you will 100% loose weight.

Your right when you say your gaining weight because you have periods of sitting down. You are walking a lot but how fast are those steps, are they a steady walk or a super fast out of breath walk. All this isn't helping your joints at all which will lead to skeleton issues.

I say go swimming for one month, I swear you will drop the weight, then when you have lost a few pounds you will find walking no longer painful.

The aim of the game is to get your heart rate up for a reasonable period of time.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> @Acidic Angel are you able to go swimming, no strain on the joints! If you did 20mins of swimming fast enough to get your heart rate up, 3 days a week you will 100% loose weight.
> 
> Your right when you say your gaining weight because you have periods of sitting down. You are walking a lot but how fast are those steps, are they a steady walk or a super fast out of breath walk. All this isn't helping your joints at all which will lead to skeleton issues.
> 
> ...


I might be able to go swimming if I can find the local swimming pool lol, and depending on how much it is but 3 days a week if it's cheap enough isn't too bad.

As for the walking, usually it's enough to get my heart rate going because I usually do it when walking with the dog, and she likes to go fast herself. 
My joints are completely wrecked at this point, from past trauma, so I try to consider them but I know they'd probably ease a bit if I lost some weight as well.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck you look pretty damn good to me, I wish I had legs like yours!
> 
> Ladies I have a husband who is a fitness freak ( not funny to live with ) he even exercises on holidays, I mean who in their normal mind does this :Bored he was a fitness instructor in the army so that's what I have to deal with, we eat very healthy all the time but when he goes back to work my weakness is chocolate chocolate chocolate yummy.
> 
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious. Apologies, but I'm still grinning


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Acidic Angel said:


> I might be able to go swimming if I can find the local swimming pool lol, and depending on how much it is but 3 days a week if it's cheap enough isn't too bad.
> 
> As for the walking, usually it's enough to get my heart rate going because I usually do it when walking with the dog, and she likes to go fast herself.
> My joints are completely wrecked at this point, from past trauma, so I try to consider them but I know they'd probably ease a bit if I lost some weight as well.


I really do understand how frustrating this is for you, if you exercise your in pain, if you don't exercise you will continue to gain weight which again will result in pain and poor muscle tone.

I got my Aunt swimming last year, I bought her a term membership so she had to go  she found it so hard for the first 2 weeks then one day her jeans were baggy around the waist, this gave her a massive surge and now one year later she still goes swimming 3 mornings a week and has never looked so good, let alone feel good. She can do miles now.
Avoid school holidays, you will find quiet times for adults, many in the same position as you and will just plod along up and down one lane, then as they progress in technique and speed they move on to the inner lanes.

Also worth look at small clubs, Spa clubs etc where you can just use the pool, again it's much quieter and no school kids splashing around.

I wish you luck x


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Definitely need to clean up my eating again so going to keep an eye on this thread to keep me accountable. Post 40, I've definitely got softer! The problem I have is that I'm trying to get stronger, so definitely need to make sure I eat enough, just not junk, which is the easiest thing to fire down my neck post training (I do Crossfit in the evenings, so don't have much time to cook after I train). Agree with @ewelsh that short intense sessions tend to be more effective. Also it's important not to reduce your food intake too much as that can have a detrimental effect overall.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> MilleD instead of blaming OH look on him as an incentive (glass half Full rather than half empty). Cycle to meet him. Think how much training you'd get in then!!:Hilarious


:Hilarious He's 40 minutes up the M6! I imagine that might not be too healthy :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck you look pretty damn good to me, I wish I had legs like yours!
> 
> Ladies I have a husband who is a fitness freak ( not funny to live with ) he even exercises on holidays, I mean who in their normal mind does this :Bored he was a fitness instructor in the army so that's what I have to deal with, we eat very healthy all the time but when he goes back to work my weakness is chocolate chocolate chocolate yummy.
> 
> ...


Ah, the whole High Intensity Interval Training (HIIT) malarkey.

It is definitely supposed to work. It won't help with my 99 mile bike ride though :Hurting


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I lost 19lb last year which has stayed off. It had gradually accumulated over a 25 year period during which I couldn't find the willpower to do anything about it. I was motivated by meeting someone,only a year older than me ,who is grossly overweight and has so many health problems that he's unable to do anything about it. He has no quality of life whatsoever. Whenever I felt tempted to eat anything I shouldn't I thought about him.

I didn't give up anything from my previous diet at all, just ate some of them a lot less often or substituted a similar lower calorie product..My greatest weakness is dairy products so instead of eating cheddar cheese several times a week I restricted myself to once, similarly with ice cream. Chocolate biscuits were swapped for rich tea, fruit juice for no added sugar squash. 

It took me about 5 months but I feel so much better for it!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My wife and I have been intending to diet this year to lose some excess weight but neither of us are very good at reducing what we eat and drink. We tend to eat out around three times a week and its difficult to break the habit. Consequently we both drink too much alcohol too. 

My brother is currently dieting and has lost around 2 stone since Christmas. He has always been heavier than me but now he is getting close to my weight so the pressure is on me to continue being the skinnier brother! I did some work on my bike earlier this month to get it ready for going out again, it still hasn't left the garage. 

Im aiming to start the diet at the weekend - I need to drop about a stone to get back to my normal weight


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@ewelsh I share your pain on the fit husband thing. I am married to a can't-sit-still-windsurfing-Ironman. I have done a couple of marathons (2012 and 2013) but right now even a parkrun feels hard to me and that's only 5k, not 42.2! We actually choose to go on activity holidays (the last few years have been either to do with Ironman racing or training, or sailing/mountain biking/tennis Neilson kind of holidays), on the proviso that when I say I'm "done" for the day, then I mean it. There's plenty for him to do when I just want to lounge about. This year's holiday is for Ironman, I shall take running kit and cossie for my activities but will only do something if I feel like it.

I am being virtuous to the max and following my SW programme very closely, it's actually ok if only I could get my head around eating more than I am. I actually think that would do me good...I am having a day off running today though as I've done Sat, Sun, Tues and my legs are a bit tired as they're not used to running so regularly any longer.

I've told people at work, so that if they see me going near a biscuit, they need to remind me! I don't mind having a biscuit but I do need to include it in my day. I haven't told anybody else really, as I've lost weight (4+ stone) three times in my life and three times put it all back on again. I don't want the shame of doing that again so publicly. Perhaps I will post on here each week...


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I lost two stone last year and have many many more to lose. I have started again in earnest doing SW online and lost 6lb in two weeks, we fly to Canada on 15th June and I am absolutely determined I will not have a seatbelt extender!


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I need to tone up more and put a bit of weight on. Ideally I would like to gain half a stone in muscle mass. 

I do legs bums and tums x2, swimming x3, yoga x2 each week. I was running most days but I have an IT band injury that hasn’t improved in months. I need to add some weight training to my routine so I’m going to a few PT sesions at the gym and I am starting my insanity workouts again.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I'll join in  I've lost almost a stone since late last year - I was getting too close to being 12 stone on a consistant basis, and being a computer geek I'm also stuck at a desk all day so though I wasn't exactly unhealthy and unfit, I wasn't great either.

I don't like gyms (and have no-one to go with anyway), so I've been trying to spend half an hour on the Wii Fit several times a week instead. I've also been doing a Pilates class once a week, in which the instructor keeps finding new and unusual ways to torture us - a couple of weeks ago I made the mistake of mentiioning to my massage therapist that Pilates hadn't made me ache for more than a day or two for a while now, and I'm sure the instructor must have been listening as that Wednesday she put us through a workout that left my obliques sore till Sunday!  

Anyway, I've just reached the point where I'm more or less under 11st on a regular basis - ideally I'd like to get that down closer to a 10 1/2 st average  Pretty sure I've actually lost more excess weight than that anyway, just replaced it with a little more muscle


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

MilleD said:


> :Hilarious He's 40 minutes up the M6! I imagine that might not be too healthy :Hilarious


'A' roads dear, 'A' roads! No excuses now


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im going to do a weigh in on Monday morning, will post my shame and target weight, then give updates on progress (or lack of)


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Blimmin eck you lot are fit!!! Hats off to all of you that have already lost poundage or that do classes already.....

I don't need to lose weight (ideally I'd prefer to gain a bit) but it is what it is - I'm a typical ectomorph that fidgets and burns through calories. I won't give up the chocolate, ice cream and wine as the rest of my meals are healthy for me, good fats, carbs and not overly high in protein. But...I'm with @ewelsh I'm 47, it's hello perimenopause and for my bone health I need to start doing some activity. I live in the back of beyond, work long days so I need to find somewhere on the way to work that I can do some training.

I think if I can actually get to the gym and get signed up or have an induction there i'll probably enjoy it. I want a bigger BUTT!! lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Need to cut down on my bad mentol slim OME ... I blame work...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> 'A' roads dear, 'A' roads! No excuses now


I'd have to set off 2 days before I need to be there :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Ali71 running is your friend. No kit except trainers, good weight bearing and hence bone strengthening, easy to do anywhere  It's the only exercise I've ever really enjoyed - partly because I can be alone for it I think! I do run with others sometimes but I do prefer to run on my own. I guess your only difficulty is if you live in the back of beyond, is the road safe enough to run on (I assume you don't have pavements)?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ali71 said:


> Blimmin eck you lot are fit!!! Hats off to all of you that have already lost poundage or that do classes already.....
> 
> I don't need to lose weight (ideally I'd prefer to gain a bit) but it is what it is - I'm a typical ectomorph that fidgets and burns through calories. I won't give up the chocolate, ice cream and wine as the rest of my meals are healthy for me, good fats, carbs and not overly high in protein. But...I'm with @ewelsh I'm 47, it's hello perimenopause and for my bone health I need to start doing some activity. I live in the back of beyond, work long days so I need to find somewhere on the way to work that I can do some training.
> 
> I think if I can actually get to the gym and get signed up or have an induction there i'll probably enjoy it. I want a bigger BUTT!! lol


Just get out and do some running. I think that cycling would be perfect (see your BUTT comment), but as it isn't weight bearing, I don't think it helps the old bones much. Could you cycle to work or is it too far/too inconvenient?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Ali71 running is your friend. No kit except trainers, good weight bearing and hence bone strengthening, easy to do anywhere  It's the only exercise I've ever really enjoyed - partly because I can be alone for it I think! I do run with others sometimes but I do prefer to run on my own. I guess your only difficulty is if you live in the back of beyond, is the road safe enough to run on (I assume you don't have pavements)?


Ooh, cross posted with similar advice on running


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Mrs Funkin

It's strange you say this, I presumed (probably incorrectly) that I would just tear through calories that I don't have spare... you're right about the pavements, it would be ok in the summer but with no streetlights either I'd have to be lit up like a Christmas tree lol...

@MilleD I don't have a bike and sadly I have to cross some pretty horrible and manically busy roads to get to my office, which as the crow flies is a 40 minute drive  I think it would take me a good 2 hours to cycle which means leaving out about 5am  the gym looks appealing now though haha...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

@Ali71 for most folk, running is about 100 calories a mile. Obviously some variation but as an average. When I run in Winter I am also lit up like a Christmas tree and we run along the Promenade...it's not such a bad thing  Safety first!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I must dig out my tai chi video. I enjoyed it and felt a difference in my balance. Would like to do it with a group but I feel so embarrassed and pathetic sitting down for a lot of it. (I frightened the group when I joined as I kept passing out so I had to change how I did it)


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well @Ali71 with a skinny bottom, would you like half of mine, it's going free. 

If you exercise on one part of the body ONLY it increases in size! So the best advice I can give is squats right on front of the tv but if bending up and down is an issue I'd invest in a bike, and pedal away whilst talking to Suki and Millo


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> Well @Ali71 with a skinny bottom, would you like half of mine, it's going free.
> 
> If you exercise on one part of the body ONLY it increases in size! So the best advice I can give is squats right on front of the tv but if bending up and down is an issue I'd invest in a bike, and pedal away whilst talking to Suki and Millo


Squats are the only thing I do at the moment, as well as glute raises etc. Holding weights. I should look Kardashian-esque but 10 minutes every couple of months isn't going to work is it  And then I walk like Mrs Overall for 2 days afterwards and every movement is accompanied by a sound effect.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Jaf said:


> I must dig out my tai chi video. I enjoyed it and felt a difference in my balance. Would like to do it with a group but I feel so embarrassed and pathetic sitting down for a lot of it. (I frightened the group when I joined as I kept passing out so I had to change how I did it)


Balance and strength is brilliant for anyone older than 40 as muscle does decrease. Hang on to a door frame and start slowly, when your muscles get stronger you can show em what your made of


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Ali71 aka Mrs Overall you need to stretch a lot after squats at least one minute per leg and bend that bottom :Hilarious
:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I need to shift some pork. I had only had 1 drink this year before the York weekend. 

I have reduced my sugar in hot drinks to half a teaspoon and won’t be drinking again for a while.
My weakness is soft fruit and chocolate. I did buy some boots for walking but returning them meant I didn’t start . 

I did upto 18 months ago do weights 3 times a week. The weight flew off and I had tone. 

I need to seriously get going


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh well we have a lot of members signed up - this is fab!!

Hopefully knowing we are all pretty much in the same boat should help and motivate each other. 

Some of those exercise names have zoomed straight over my head lol!!

I have retrieved my stepper from under the stairs and put it in the kitchen - as far as I got today lol!! But I have called a friend and asked her to play some holes with me tomorrow so that should kick start the step side of things. 

I did manage to eat less and all healthy yesterday and so far have been really good today too. I also went to bed early last night (I did take half a melatonin to help me get off) and for the first time in ages, slept for nearly 9 hours which is amazing! I already feel better today. 

Going to have an issue tomorrow as I am going to friends for a "CDWM" evening so have to eat what's put in front of me (inc pudding) and will no doubt be on the wine as well - although I could ask for G&T which might be a bit better if sugar free??? 

Hopefully the golf tomorrow will burn enough calories to even it out!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So are people who are dieting mostly following SW or counting calories? 

Any top tips for snacks aside from nuts which are high in calories? I have found lentil curls which are ok. Also any tips for sugar or chocolate cravings???


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm not following a particular diet or counting calories, otherwise I think you can get too wound up in it and it gets stressful. Less of everything is my motto though tomorrow my friend is coming for tea and she always brings cream cakes . I did go for a walk today as I was on my own and I'll try and get the exercise bike out at the weekend. I'm eating a lot of Weight Watchers stuff at the moment, not sure how much better that is. 

The evenings, like now, are the worst times when I'm sitting down and I want something to nibble but, so far, I'm managing to resist, I even turned down a chocolate biscuit earlier :Jawdrop.

I'm 5'8" and until I was about 45 I never weighed more than nine and a half stone and people used to say 'you'll never be fat'. Once the M descended, the pounds piled on around the middle and the most depressing part now is how much of a battle it is to get any of it off.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> I'm not following a particular diet or counting calories, otherwise I think you can get too wound up in it and it gets stressful. Less of everything is my motto though tomorrow my friend is coming for tea and she always brings cream cakes . I did go for a walk today as I was on my own and I'll try and get the exercise bike out at the weekend. I'm eating a lot of Weight Watchers stuff at the moment, not sure how much better that is.
> 
> The evenings, like now, are the worst times when I'm sitting down and I want something to nibble but, so far, I'm managing to resist, I even turned down a chocolate biscuit earlier :Jawdrop.
> 
> I'm 5'8" and until I was about 45 I never weighed more than nine and a half stone and people used to say 'you'll never be fat'. Once the M descended, the pounds piled on around the middle and the most depressing part now is how much of a battle it is to get any of it off.


I think it might be the M creeping up on me too Charity!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yep me too, 

damn MENopause get it


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't count calories or follow a specific diet, I just try to avoid sugar and refined carbs. I allow myself one small treat per day to help keep the cravings at bay  So breakfast might be poached eggs, or natural yogurt and fruit, or maybe a small bowl of porridge sweetened with banana. Home-made soup for lunch or maybe a jacket potato with cheese/tuna and lots of salad. Since I'm cooking for the family at dinnertime I eat what they're eating, but it's all home cooked and I'll limit rice or pasta etc to a small portion (I use wholemeal pasta but don't like brown rice, so I might swap for cauli rice or just have a tiny portion). It worked well last time so hopefully it will again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m doing SW because I can no longer get my head around WW, it’s changed so much! I have the kind of personality that responds well to rules and regimentation...sadly I also have a personality that is one extreme or the other! Hence I can drink three bottles of Prosecco and eat my own weight in cheese, no problem. Not that that is something to be proud of...

I need to keep thinking of the dress I want to wear in 15 weeks time.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm doing SW because I can no longer get my head around WW, it's changed so much! I have the kind of personality that responds well to rules and regimentation...sadly I also have a personality that is one extreme or the other! Hence I can drink three bottles of Prosecco and eat my own weight in cheese, no problem. Not that that is something to be proud of...
> 
> I need to keep thinking of the dress I want to wear in 15 weeks time.


I think we need a pic of the dress!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> I don't count calories or follow a specific diet, I just try to avoid sugar and refined carbs. I allow myself one small treat per day to help keep the cravings at bay  So breakfast might be poached eggs, or natural yogurt and fruit, or maybe a small bowl of porridge sweetened with banana. Home-made soup for lunch or maybe a jacket potato with cheese/tuna and lots of salad. Since I'm cooking for the family at dinnertime I eat what they're eating, but it's all home cooked and I'll limit rice or pasta etc to a small portion (I use wholemeal pasta but don't like brown rice, so I might swap for cauli rice or just have a tiny portion). It worked well last time so hopefully it will again!


What would your treat be???


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> What would your treat be???


A couple of squares of chocolate usually, or maybe a small cake or small portion of dessert. I keep it quite flexible so that if we're out for dinner at someone's house and they offer me pudding, or out for someone's birthday and they bring out a birthday cake, I don't have to turn it down completely - I can just ask for a small portion and call it my treat for the day


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

I'm not sticking to any specific diet, I guess you could say I'm sort of calorie counting but not sticking to a set amount, just losely keeping track?
I record what I eat in MyFitnessPal by scanning the barcode, and it does count the calories, I don't try and eat a specific amount each day really, I just aim to be under MyFitnessPal's recommended daily for my goals. My current recommended calorie intake per day for my settings is 1,770 calories a day, any excercise I record to the app adds my burned calories to my daily "allowance" so to speak. 

For example, today was a less active day because my joints are really flared up, so the most activity I did was walking to dog to and from the vets for her appointment(nothing serious, just her flea and worming stuff). This was about an hour of steady walking in total, I also walked to the common with her to make up my minimum of 6,000 steps for the day(I stood mostly still while she had her long line on and we mostly worked on recall), and that hour of walking burned roughly 320 calories according to my Samsung Health app. This doesn't take into account hills, etc. it just works on steps and speed you're walking them. The vets is downhill from us so the walk there will have burnt less calories than the walk back. So my total calorie amount for today after the exercise was 2,090. I have ended the day with 450 "left over" with my entire days worth of meals recorded.

I have MyFitnessPall set to measure in kg's because my bathroom scales are set in kg(and I'm stupid and can't figure out how to change them, and I no longer have the manual) so it's just easier that way. So on the app I'm currently 90.9kg and I have it set to lose 0.5kg a week, which is something like 0.01stone a week, I'm not really wanting to drop the weight super duper fast or anything, just at a steady rate.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Acidic Angel said:


> I'm not sticking to any specific diet, I guess you could say I'm sort of calorie counting but not sticking to a set amount, just losely keeping track?
> I record what I eat in MyFitnessPal by scanning the barcode, and it does count the calories, I don't try and eat a specific amount each day really, I just aim to be under MyFitnessPal's recommended daily for my goals. My current recommended calorie intake per day for my settings is 1,770 calories a day, any excercise I record to the app adds my burned calories to my daily "allowance" so to speak.
> 
> For example, today was a less active day because my joints are really flared up, so the most activity I did was walking to dog to and from the vets for her appointment(nothing serious, just her flea and worming stuff). This was about an hour of steady walking in total, I also walked to the common with her to make up my minimum of 6,000 steps for the day(I stood mostly still while she had her long line on and we mostly worked on recall), and that hour of walking burned roughly 320 calories according to my Samsung Health app. This doesn't take into account hills, etc. it just works on steps and speed you're walking them. The vets is downhill from us so the walk there will have burnt less calories than the walk back. So my total calorie amount for today after the exercise was 2,090. I have ended the day with 450 "left over" with my entire days worth of meals recorded.
> ...


My fitness pal is fab...I use this too as it definitely helps you keep track of everything (as long as one is honest of course!) You are doing brilliantly and it's a lot safer to lose it gradually and more likely to stay off.

You sound very disciplined too

If they are digital scales there is normally a little "nobble" bit where the batteries go in which if you press takes you through the pounds, stones and kilos option...maybe try that?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I think we need a pic of the dress!!!


I really would like to wear it for a wedding, I've worn it once before (see photo) when I'd already started to put weight on, so shoehorned myself into it! The weight I was then is a stone lighter than I am now. I'd like to be lighter than that by the wedding (28 July) so I don't feel so disgusting in it. It's a beautiful dress (I think, anyway!), with all lace over the back and tiny buttons. Can't stand having to buy another posh frock when I have lots I can't fit into!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It's a beautiful dress @Mrs Funkin . And you look lovely in it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm doing Slimming World at the minute, mainly because it really encourages me to eat more veg and to cook from scratch.

I think it's much improved since they starting synning flavoured yoghurts etc.

I mean really, eating a million Muller Lights a day cannot be good for you - all those sweeteners :Vomit


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm doing SW because I can no longer get my head around WW, it's changed so much! I have the kind of personality that responds well to rules and regimentation...sadly I also have a personality that is one extreme or the other! Hence I can drink three bottles of Prosecco and eat my own weight in cheese, no problem. Not that that is something to be proud of...
> 
> I need to keep thinking of the dress I want to wear in 15 weeks time.


I feel exactly the same about WW, I don't get the new programme so have switched over and the whole wellness works thing just threw me. Anyway, weigh in was today (I do it online) and I have lost 1.5lbs taking me to 7.5lbs in three weeks 

Onwards and Downwards!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I'm doing Slimming World at the minute, mainly because it really encourages me to eat more veg and to cook from scratch.
> 
> I think it's much improved since they starting synning flavoured yoghurts etc.
> 
> I mean really, eating a million Muller Lights a day cannot be good for you - all those sweeteners :Vomit


 That is very true! The only thing I struggle slightly with is the pasta and rice, so even though it is 'free' I still try to stick to a reasonable portion.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

MyFitnessPal calorie counter here too - its really easy to use and remembers meals you have input so its easy to keep it up to date


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

The thing I don’t get about SW is that things like instant mash used to be (still is?) free foods. I mean, where is the nutrition in that? I do like the fact it advocates cooking from scratch though. The problem with WW style programs historically was that is encouraged hitting your calorie allowance without paying attention to food quality/nutrition. I once worked with someone who did WW and didn’t eat veg/salad at all, so essentially hit her cal allowance with WW by eating their branded choc bars and deserts and eating chips!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Mrs Funkin loving your dress and you look gorgeous.

Right we are all behind you, you WILL wear that dress on 28th July.

So do 20 star jumps in your kitchen when you read this message, rest for 20 seconds then another 20 star jumps and so on for 5 rounds. If your panting like mad and can't catch your breath it's working! Do this every day then I'll move you on to another step 

I have already done my morning exercise of pure hell but I'm done now for the day.
100 burpees, 200 squats, 200 sit up and then what's call bastard rounds ( don't blame me for swearing it's a term used ) horrendous but I've lived x I hope I have burned off that Cadbury cream egg I had yesterday :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> My fitness pal is fab...I use this too as it definitely helps you keep track of everything (as long as one is honest of course!) You are doing brilliantly and it's a lot safer to lose it gradually and more likely to stay off.
> 
> You sound very disciplined too
> 
> If they are digital scales there is normally a little "nobble" bit where the batteries go in which if you press takes you through the pounds, stones and kilos option...maybe try that?


I wish I felt very disciplined lol!
Ooh, I didn't think of that... They are digital, I got them when we moved as I gave my old ones to my friend as she needed some, and I wanted some new ones. I'llhave a look and see if there's any buttons or such.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> That is very true! The only thing I struggle slightly with is the pasta and rice, so even though it is 'free' I still try to stick to a reasonable portion.


It's just common sense I guess. I think having to have a third of a plate of veg fills me to the point where I can't actually eat too much of the more carby stuff.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Orla said:


> The thing I don't get about SW is that things like instant mash used to be (still is?) free foods. I mean, where is the nutrition in that? I do like the fact it advocates cooking from scratch though. The problem with WW style programs historically was that is encouraged hitting your calorie allowance without paying attention to food quality/nutrition. I once worked with someone who did WW and didn't eat veg/salad at all, so essentially hit her cal allowance with WW by eating their branded choc bars and deserts and eating chips!


Yeah, there are some odd things that are free. But if you are sensible then you know what's good and what's bad. It all works on calorie density which is why some weird things are free.

I don't know if instant mash is still free on the improved plan, I will need to check.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Tawny75 said:


> That is very true! The only thing I struggle slightly with is the pasta and rice, so even though it is 'free' I still try to stick to a reasonable portion.


I completely avoid bread and cereals when I'm doing SW (apart from at the Italian restaurant in York :Shifty). I think I might be slightly gluten intolerant perhaps.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I don't really follow any specific diet, I just try to be an all things in moderation kind of girl.

Exercise is an odd one for me. I have a birthmark in the middle of one of my calf muscles that means the ankle just doesn't flex properly, so I physically can't do squats or any exercise that involves similar movements as my body simply desn't allow for it. That makes home exercise a bit tricky as a lot of home exercise dvds or games have a LOT of squat based exercises, simply because you can do them in a confined space - plus my house is tiny and doesn't allow for expansive movements or anything involving jumping around - I'd crack my hands off the light fixtures if I tried star jumps! That's why the Wii Fit is my goto - I can ignore the stuff I can't do and still have a reasonable variety of things available depending on my mood.

I also hate real jogging/running and cycling - I don't mind an exercise bike (though I have no room for one at home) or jogging on the spot on the Wii, but the thought of going for a run or bike ride fills me with apathy. Just not interested. On the other hand, I can quite merrily swim a kilometer or two and enjoy it, and love a few hours on horseback


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> I also hate real jogging/running and cycling - I don't mind an exercise bike (though I have no room for one at home) or jogging on the spot on the Wii, but the thought of going for a run or bike ride fills me with apathy. Just not interested.


We're all different, which is good otherwise no-one would keep donkeys, but the idea of an exercise bike bores me to tears.

I bought a turbo trainer for winter. It's still in it's box.....

Get me outside in the fresh air any day


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> We're all different, which is good otherwise no-one would keep donkeys, but the idea of an exercise bike bores me to tears.
> 
> I bought a turbo trainer for winter. It's still in it's box.....
> 
> Get me outside in the fresh air any day


Yeah, but at least I'm not going to get knocked flying by a motorist, skid on something and end up in a crumpled heap, or get a puncture ten miles from home...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

You can watch TV / online shows when you are on an exercise bike. I like to watch the football or F1 - keeps me entertained and takes my mind of the exercise


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Yeah, but at least I'm not going to get knocked flying by a motorist, skid on something and end up in a crumpled heap, or get a puncture ten miles from home...


Granted. I have fallen off a couple of times to be fair. I do carry the stuff to fix a puncture though....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> You can watch TV / online shows when you are on an exercise bike. I like to watch the football or F1 - keeps me entertained and takes my mind of the exercise


Nah, still not for me


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I love running just hate the getting started. Once I can run 20 mins I can keep going, just getting to 20 mins is a bit of a killer when you start. Plenty of safe places to run by me, lots of parks and quieter residential areas with wide pavements.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

MilleD said:


> We're all different, which is good otherwise no-one would keep donkeys, but the idea of an exercise bike bores me to tears.
> 
> I bought a turbo trainer for winter. It's still in it's box.....
> 
> Get me outside in the fresh air any day


I am a cycling girl too, I took part in a 100km ride in 2017, I had to stop at 80k as my knee blew up like a balloon but I still count it as an achievement!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Having the time to exercise is the issue for me. I have the kids all day then spend the evenings working (sat in front of a computer), often till the early hours. I do walk a bit with the kids (mainly school runs etc pushing the double buggy at turbo speed because I'm usually running late), but I'm nowhere near as fit as I used to be, and even then a gentle 5k jog was about my limit!

On the plus side, just watching what I eat does seem to work to get the weight off. Here's today's lunch - home-made red pepper and chickpea soup  Yummy!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My friend will be round soon with coffee and walnut cake....don't tell me off, it would be rude to refuse wouldn't it? 

I agree with you @MilleD, exercise bikes are boring.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Does look yummy, let’s have the recipe please


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

ewelsh said:


> Does look yummy, let's have the recipe please


Sure 

4 red peppers
2 onions
2 cans chickpeas
1 can tomatoes
2 stock cubes
Paprika and garlic granules
Balsamic vinegar

Cut peppers and onions into chunks, toss in a little oil with the paprika and garlic and a little salt/pepper and roast at 180 C for around 35 mins until tender and patched with brown.
Put the chickpeas and their water, tomatoes and crumbled stock cubes into a large pan. Bring to the boil and simmer for 10 minutes. Add the roasted veg and liquidise with a hand blender, adding boiling water as required to reach the desired consistency. Stir in a good glug of balsamic vinegar and serve.

This makes a good big batch - I'd normally freeze half of it but with the kids off school, they've been helping me devour it and it's been going fast!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> You can watch TV / online shows when you are on an exercise bike. I like to watch the football or F1 - keeps me entertained and takes my mind of the exercise


I do like watching the football. I used to have an exercise bike with a comfortable seat in it but it's massive and it's been in storage for years. This new one means I can watch something but fold it up and put it away afterwards. At least once I actually build it then I will be able to.

Have you tried podcasts? You might be surprised how much they can occupy you, and it makes a change from TV. There's not as much filler in podcasts so I prefer documentaries that way these days.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you @NaomiM


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

So today, me and Hazel took a walk up the Malvern Hills. My joints will absolutely hate me for it I expect, but I was feeling good today and I'll take preventative measures(like I did this morning) to protect my joints as much as possible. We'll see how I am tomorrow, but I couldn't pass up the opportunity to take a walk while it was nice and I wasn't feeling wrecked lol.

Hazel clearly doesn't care about me, the grass on the hill we sat on is much more interesting


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

You'll feel better for it, even if your joints hurt a bit I always feel exercise pain is good pain. (if I think back far enough to remember last time I actually went to the gym....)


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Quartermass said:


> You'll feel better for it, even if your joints hurt a bit I always feel exercise pain is good pain. (if I think back far enough to remember last time I actually went to the gym....)


Mine is more old joint injuries and bursitis unfortunately, but I've got painkillers and tonight I'll have a soak in a warm bath to ease them before bed. This usually helps settle down down so that when I go to bed they aren't all achey and bleh.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really would like to wear it for a wedding, I've worn it once before (see photo) when I'd already started to put weight on, so shoehorned myself into it! The weight I was then is a stone lighter than I am now. I'd like to be lighter than that by the wedding (28 July) so I don't feel so disgusting in it. It's a beautiful dress (I think, anyway!), with all lace over the back and tiny buttons. Can't stand having to buy another posh frock when I have lots I can't fit into!
> 
> View attachment 400132


Gorgeous dress Mrs F!!!! You will def get into it comfortably in July xx



ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin loving your dress and you look gorgeous.
> 
> Right we are all behind you, you WILL wear that dress on 28th July.
> 
> ...


I like this exercise guidance...I could def only manage to do one thing at a time so way to go for me!!!

The recipe looks fab @NaomiM


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I could give you a great work out @huckybuck or anyone else interested, but I'll need to know your strength & weaknesses.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really would like to wear it for a wedding, I've worn it once before (see photo) when I'd already started to put weight on, so shoehorned myself into it! The weight I was then is a stone lighter than I am now. I'd like to be lighter than that by the wedding (28 July) so I don't feel so disgusting in it. It's a beautiful dress (I think, anyway!), with all lace over the back and tiny buttons. Can't stand having to buy another posh frock when I have lots I can't fit into!
> 
> View attachment 400132


That's a gorgeous dress! And you look beautiful in it (innit  )


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

MilleD said:


> I'm doing Slimming World at the minute, mainly because it really encourages me to eat more veg and to cook from scratch.
> 
> I think it's much improved since they starting synning flavoured yoghurts etc.
> 
> I mean really, eating a million Muller Lights a day cannot be good for you - all those sweeteners :Vomit


That's exactly what it's done for me too @MilleD - I am cooking lots more again and eating more salad and veg. In fact I just made a soup for work tomorrow with leftover broccoli, a potato, stock cube, garlic and onion - quick hand blender whizz and stirred in some quark to help it thicken...tasted quite nice upon testing. I hate sweeteners in yoghurts *bleugh* I do struggle with the "eat mountains of food" concept though...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> @Mrs Funkin loving your dress and you look gorgeous.
> 
> Right we are all behind you, you WILL wear that dress on 28th July.
> 
> So do 20 star jumps in your kitchen when you read this message, rest for 20 seconds then another 20 star jumps and so on for 5 rounds. If your panting like mad and can't catch your breath it's working! Do this every day then I'll move you on to another step


Errrrm, I'm fairly sure I don't want to go through the kitchen floor #heffalump

Thanks though  I shall try on the Prom on Saturday...I think that should be able to take my weight!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I keep meaning to make veg soup. I’m worried mostly about the texture, if it’s “bity” it’ll make me heave. I have only ever eaten oxtail soup, just something to dunk my butter and toast into.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@Jaf, I think the key is to make it thick and not add too much water - it tastes less "bitty" that way. A good one to start with is 1 butternut squash, 2 sweet potatoes, 1 tin tomatoes, 1 onion and whatever seasonings you fancy (some like chilli or cumin, I prefer paprika). Soften the onion in a little oil with the seasonings, then chuck everything else in along with a cup or two of stock, simmer until soft then blend. It comes out really smooth and is almost impossible to get wrong


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> @Jaf, I think the key is to make it thick and not add too much water - it tastes less "bitty" that way. A good one to start with is 1 butternut squash, 2 sweet potatoes, 1 tin tomatoes, 1 onion and whatever seasonings you fancy (some like chilli or cumin, I prefer paprika). Soften the onion in a little oil with the seasonings, then chuck everything else in along with a cup or two of stock, simmer until soft then blend. It comes out really smooth and is almost impossible to get wrong


Hmmm. I have to confess...I've never eaten butternut squash, sweet potato or chilli/ cumin/ paprika. Oh dear. I've only recently started using garlic salt and onion powder. I have a big problem with texture and flavours that are "wrong". Carrots for example are wet, crunchy and sweet. I can't cope with them at all.

I think I'm a lost cause!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@Jaf No one's a lost cause! My son (autistic with sensory issues) isn't keen on butternut squash or sweet potato as vegetables, and always said that he doesn't like soup - yet he loves my homemade butternut soup  The texture of a good, thick soup is quite different from eating veg "as they are". I often add a little splash of cream to make it even smoother.

What veg do you like? Is it the concept of veg tasting sweet that puts you off?


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh....I don’t eat any veg at all. Just potatoes (not the skin). If I get past the texture problem (I tried some veg crisps) then the flavour is just horrid. Yes sweet veg is just weird and wrong. I have tried some basic veggies but can rarely swallow them. I’ve never managed tea, coffee or alcohol either - can’t get past the flavours. I have half a banana every year or so, any more than that and I gag. I made a banana/ strawberry smoothie but it was undrinkable, so bitty. I tried garlic potato in a restaurant and had to lie on the floor!

No veg, no fruit, no salad, no seeds/ nuts...I’m a disaster.

I have recently started cooking more. I can make a nice tortilla and the onion dissolves so I don’t have to pick it out. And I just learned how to make a basic white sauce. Olive oil is a revelation, at first it was vile, but I love it now.

I hope everyone feels better about their food choices having read this!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

> I have half a banana every year or so, any more than that and I gag

Try biting pieces off rather than the whole thing at once. Sorry - couldn't resist. 

As to how you feel about veg I used to be that way and my taste changed over time Not sure why or how so it's no help at all. Experimenting with cooking though can only be a great thing, over time you're bound to add some more veg to the food you like.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Dodgy jokes aside it does help, thank you. It’s nice to have hope.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

@NaomiM Thank you for the recipe ideas. I hadn't thought of adding cream to a savoury dish.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Jaf I make a great veg soup,

I simply put onion, garlic, carrot, parsnip, potatoe, leak, and broccoli all in water and boil, then add 2 veg stock cubes, when every thing is soft I simply blend with a hand blender, the consistency is very smooth almost like baby food. It's yummy no weird texture, that's the beauty of blending, you can do it any consistency you like.

Here's one batch of mine which I do in bulk and freeze


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I wonder if you could make a sort of minestrone but blend it smooth @Jaf

Do you like tomatoes and would you eat bacon?

I make a mean minestrone that's so tasty it doesn't taste like you are eating veg at all yet it's packed with it..

If you are up for trying blended soups a soup maker is amazing. It makes blended soup in 20mins and is so easy you hardly have to chop anything!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good idea @huckybuck I have read the soup makers are good.

Have you got on your stepper today!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

@ewelsh

Would love a personalised workout - but you are talking to someone who has never been to a gym in her life!! I thought a burpee was something you did to babies after feeding lol!!

I really would like a flatter stomach but can struggle with back problems if I'm not careful.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Good idea @huckybuck I have read the soup makers are good.


No real need to splash out one one of them, a slow cooker (I personally recommend the Morphy Richards oval ones, I have a 3.5l but you can get a 6.5l too) and a good hand blender are all you need - and are more versatile too!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Epic Fail last night!!!

3 course meal, chocolates and a bottle of wine arghhhhhhhhhh

I’ve undone all my good work this week. 

Need to play another round of golf at least to burn that off!!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@huckybuck this is the best exercise for core muscles. If you just do sit ups you will actually make your waist line thicker because your only working certain muscles, you need to pull in all your core.









It won't hurt your back IF you do it properly.

Start off with 10seconds doing only the *elbow* plank and progress seconds every 2 days

I have lost inches in weeks. I won't deny it's hard because it is but worth it.

I really dislike gyms and prefer to huff puff and glow at home!

Let me know, if you are struggling I wil find another x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> No real need to splash out one one of them, a slow cooker (I personally recommend the Morphy Richards oval ones, I have a 3.5l but you can get a 6.5l too) and a good hand blender are all you need - and are more versatile too!


I have a slow cooker - love it!!!!
I also have a hand blender but the soup maker is an absolute doddle and so quick!!!! I can make a blended soup in 20 mins start to finish.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck this is the best exercise for core muscles. If you just do sit ups you will actually make your waist line thicker because your only working certain muscles, you need to pull in all your core.
> 
> View attachment 400291
> 
> ...


Ooh this is great thank you will do it morning and evening to begin with and see how it goes!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck this is the best exercise for core muscles. If you just do sit ups you will actually make your waist line thicker because your only working certain muscles, you need to pull in all your core.
> 
> View attachment 400291
> 
> ...


Aaargh, our Pilates teacher gets us doing planks some weeks, so I can safely say that this suggestion is nothing short of hellish...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> Aaargh, our Pilates teacher gets us doing planks some weeks, so I can safely say that this suggestion is nothing short of hellish...


 Yes the first week my husband got me doing this I was face down in my matt convinced I would die, but months on I can do this 20 rounds of 20 seconds. I should be able to iron on my stomach come summer :Hilarious:Hilarious

I can't stress enough NOT to raise your bottom in the air, so do the exercise properly forget the timing and do it slowly it will come.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ewelsh said:


> Yes the first week my husband got me doing this I was face down in my matt convinced I would die, but months on I can do this 20 rounds of 20 seconds. I should be able to iron on my stomach come summer :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I can't stress enough NOT to raise your bottom in the air, so do the exercise properly forget the timing and do it slowly it will come.


I can do 20 seconds full, but it's not fun! Especially if she has us do two with a break in down dog position inbetween...

Although, the running joke with our class is that she often carries on talking after we're all in position (usually still describing the ideal position, or going round checking), to the point where after about 5-10 seconds we interrupt and start counting as a group before we collapse!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

One word of advice with the planks, as @ewelsh says, don't stick your butt in the air, but also, and perhaps more importantly, do not hang through, especially when holding for longer periods of time. I've seen loads of people insisting they can do 5 minutes plus in plank, but if you ever look, they maybe get 30 seconds done with good form, then their form goes and they just hang in their lower back like a hammock, which isn't using your core at all! Where I train, they have you doing a minute with a 10 kg plate on your back. That smarts a little!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Orla said:


> Where I train, they have you doing a minute with a 10 kg plate on your back. That smarts a little!


Remind me never, ever, ever to go anywhere near where you train!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Orla :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious sounds great. Also great advice, it's so easy and natural to find wrong position.

If you find it easy your definitely doing it wrong, if you find 10seconds agony then it's working  just take your time getting the technique right. No pain should be felt in the back IF this is done properly, its all core.

Also please warm up prior and stretch well after, you will be glad you did.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I found my perfect munchies. Baby cucumbers have replaced chocs and biccies. I tried radishes but didn't like them much. I need lots more ideas for simple easy junk replacements. Preferably stuff that doesn't need cooking. And I need exercises I can do sitting if possible.
I don't think my diet is actually too bad, it's just the amount on my plate. I lost another 2lb this week.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I love a good plank.

I also love my Vitamix. It blends the smoothest I've ever seen. It was however, pretty expensive


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so trying the elbow plank and after about 5 seconds I start to shake!!!!! Is that working?????


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> I found my perfect munchies. Baby cucumbers have replaced chocs and biccies. I tried radishes but didn't like them much. I need lots more ideas for simple easy junk replacements. Preferably stuff that doesn't need cooking. And I need exercises I can do sitting if possible.
> I don't think my diet is actually too bad, it's just the amount on my plate. I lost another 2lb this week.


I could do with ideas too!!! I don't like cucumber but do like celery, carrots and radish so that's ok.

I found a company called Boka who make cereal bars and marshmallows that are sugar free. Admittedly they use sweeteners but if you are desperate for a sweet hot then they are guilt free!!

They do the bars in Sainsbury's I think.

Be warned the granola/breakfast cereal is awful but the bars and marshmallows lovely.

https://www.bokafood.co.uk/


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Ok so trying the elbow plank and after about 5 seconds I start to shake!!!!! Is that working?????


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Yep! Your doing it right. A tip I was given is to video yourself whilst doing the plank, (a) it's hilarious (b) you can see your faults.

Try 10 seconds and rest 20 seconds 
then do another plank for 10 seconds and rest for 20 seconds and so on for 5 sets of plank.
Then stretch.
Tomorrow do the same routine, and every day for 5 days.

Have 2 days off and start again.

When you find it's getting easier up the length of time holding the plank on elbows.

Let me know how your getting on


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I could do with ideas too!!! I don't like cucumber but do like celery, carrots and radish so that's ok.
> 
> I found a company called Boka who make cereal bars and marshmallows that are sugar free. Admittedly they use sweeteners but if you are desperate for a sweet hot then they are guilt free!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for Boka link, I'll give them ago....she says as she just ate a Freddo  yum


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I could do with ideas too!!! I don't like cucumber but do like celery, carrots and radish so that's ok.
> 
> I found a company called Boka who make cereal bars and marshmallows that are sugar free. Admittedly they use sweeteners but if you are desperate for a sweet hot then they are guilt free!!
> 
> ...


Thanks. I've found that sweeteners can actually taste sweeter than sugar. Or is that just me?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

What are people's opinions on the various sweeteners? I use Stevia in coffee and sometimes cook with it, but I do find it doesn't taste as good (or as sweet) as 'real' sugar! Other than that, I try to avoid any products that contain aspartame as I've heard so much negative stuff about it, but I do buy squash etc for the kids containing other sweeteners (hard to find ones that don't have any at all, and sometimes it's a case of weighing up which is more harmful - sugar or sweeteners!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I don’t mind stevia or any of the plant based sweeteners - do find they taste really sweet though and a bit minty lol!I 

I don’t mind using sweeteners in truth as I don’t use them all that much and figure that in the scheme of trying to lose a bit of weight it’s better to have diet tonic or coke or no added sugar squash than not. 

For me it’s the calories in as a whole that I need to watch.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Cully said:


> Thanks. I've found that sweeteners can actually taste sweeter than sugar. Or is that just me?


I agree and these bars are quite sweet but if I have a sugar craving it def does the trick!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

One thing to watch with sugar free sweets - there are quite a few around now - is that if you eat too many they can have a laxative effect!! Found that out to my cost when I ate a box of M and S butter mints lol. Never again!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Aspartame has been used for decades and studied to death. There is no clinical data suggesting it causes any health issues. The websites saying differently lack scientific evidence and many of them are hoaxes


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Cully said:


> Thanks. I've found that sweeteners can actually taste sweeter than sugar. Or is that just me?


Sweetners are many times sweeter than sugar. You need to use far less


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sweetners are many times sweeter than sugar. You need to use far less


Yes, much sweeter than sugar but they all have a funny taste to them


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> Yes, much sweeter than sugar but they all have a funny taste to them


They definitely do, I completely agree. I much prefer sugar and generally I think natural foods are better for you. But I do have sweetener in coffee as I drink it black and the extra sweetness counteracts the bitterness. Also its a very easy way to save some calories.

Another top tip - add ice to drinks, your body has to use calories to warm them up. Cold showers do this too but bugger me they are bloody awful!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> One thing to watch with sugar free sweets - there are quite a few around now - is that if you eat too many they can have a laxative effect!! Found that out to my cost when I ate a box of M and S butter mints lol. Never again!


OMG, I totally agree. Or as one Amazon reviewer said, 'Intestinal Armageddon'.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Sweetners are many times sweeter than sugar. You need to use far less


Difficult to do if your not making the food yourself. I don't know whether diluting drinks would help, but it would affect the taste wouldn't it?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Cully said:


> Difficult to do if your not making the food yourself. I don't know whether diluting drinks would help, but it would affect the taste wouldn't it?


Yep but you get used to it. I prefer diet drinks now to full sugar ones. Coke for example is undrinkable to me in the full sugar version


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I changed to sweetener as I am a coffee girl till lunch then red Bush tea right through to bed time, I am not a coke or squash cold drinker at all so I had to stop sugar in my cuppa’s.
Stevia sweetener was minty almost, yet I’ve read it is a healthier sweetener, I prefer Splenda so I tend to mix it up.

As for cold showers  who on earth came up with that one, nooooo thank you, I like my hot showers


----------



## Vanessa131 (Nov 16, 2014)

I find a lot of artificial sweetners trigger my migraines, which is a bit annoying as they’re in so many things now.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Cully said:


> Thanks. I've found that sweeteners can actually taste sweeter than sugar. Or is that just me?


Did you get caught out like me with Truvia? I didn't realise for a bit that a third of a teaspoon is the equivalent of a teaspoon of sugar


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> They definitely do, I completely agree. *I much prefer sugar and generally I think natural foods are better for you.* But I do have sweetener in coffee as I drink it black and the extra sweetness counteracts the bitterness. Also its a very easy way to save some calories.
> 
> Another top tip - add ice to drinks, your body has to use calories to warm them up. Cold showers do this too but bugger me they are bloody awful!


As long as you aren't thinking there is anything natural about white refined sugar....


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

MilleD said:


> As long as you aren't thinking there is anything natural about white refined sugar....


Yep I only have white if its the only one available


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I’ve had ice baths after long runs in the olden days when I’ve been marathon training...bbbbrrrrrrrrr.

Back from parkrun, did my best time on this course ever (well, nearly 5 years of running here), still a long way from my actual 5k PB (also from the olden days) - but nice to know there’s life in the old girl yet  

Just had a boiled egg, little slice of toast and ignored the beautiful President butter (my favourite butter) calling from the fridge. Think of the dress...think of the dress!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im having my final fat day before the pain starts tomorrow!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My friend who runs a cattery was holding an Easter Fayre this afternoon. I won a prize on the tombola and what was it? A box of Lindor chocolates! :Banghead Why, when you're trying to lose weight does temptation beckon at every turn.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Stick them in a cupboard and donate them to the next tombola (check the best before date!). I'm fairly sure most raffle prizes do the rounds a few times before someone actually uses them.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> My friend who runs a cattery was holding an Easter Fayre this afternoon. I won a prize on the tombola and what was it? A box of Lindor chocolates! :Banghead Why, when you're trying to lose weight does temptation beckon at every turn.


I bet you have had one :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I would have


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I think I need to try the Plank exercises - I have middle aged spread 

I walk lots but that does nothing for my stomach.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I bet you have had one :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I would have


I cannot deny it


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Quartermass said:


> Stick them in a cupboard and donate them to the next tombola (check the best before date!). I'm fairly sure most raffle prizes do the rounds a few times before someone actually uses them.


Too late! Even if I hadn't opened them, my OH would have scoffed them all


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> I cannot deny it


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well @Charity they are a favourite here (with husband, though I did buy some of the little ones at Christmas for me, as they were mint. In fact, I still have some in the fridge). I am luckily not really into chocolate, just occasionally I get a taste for it. I'm all about the savoury treats, which are probably worse


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Whoooo! I’m normal. My mum tried a Chinese raspberry and had to spit it out!

I tried tinned pineapple, tinned peach and a fresh strawberry. I could maybe eat peaches, I’m going to buy a fresh one next week. I think fruit is not great for a diet, but better than my usual crisps, chocolate and cola.

I have 24kgs to lose to get back to my pre-illness weight. I was tiny though so 15kgs might look better now.

I’d like to lose half a kilo a week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh @Jaf that's funny. I can eat any fruit at all except for the one beginning with P that you mention. They actually make me cry if I am near them. My MIL chased me with one once as she didn't believe me. When I was sobbing in the corner, she decided I really didn't like them,

I have to stop now, as I'm feeling a bit ill at the thought of it.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Sadly I took the bike out of the box and I've built it and it works. I now have no excuses not to exercise.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Quartermass said:


> Sadly I took the bike out of the box and I've built it and it works. I now have no excuses not to exercise.


I expect to see a post tomorrow saying you've cycled the equivalent of a round trip Edinburgh - Glasgow


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh @Mrs Funkin your MIL was mean. I hope she was nice to you after making you cry!

I have a male friend who does the 5-2 diet. He swears he loses 5 pounds overnight. I don't see how that's possible - it's approx 3,000 cals to lose 1 pound. Mind you he never loses over the whole week, so it's pointless.


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

It's very easy to lose water weight when fasting. It's not real weight loss.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Quartermass said:


> It's very easy to lose water weight when fasting. It's not real weight loss.


I did a gentle 5:2. The weight did fall off. Yes, initially water but after a while it was flab that went


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Yeah. That's sensible and realistic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

30 minute bimble up and down the Promenade. Quite chilly out but jolly sunny, so nice to be out and have my run done. Operation #fitintothedress continues!

Back to give Oscar the rest of his brekkie and to get more cold shoulder from him


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @Charity they are a favourite here (with husband, though I did buy some of the little ones at Christmas for me, as they were mint. In fact, I still have some in the fridge). I am luckily not really into chocolate, just occasionally I get a taste for it. I'm all about the savoury treats, which are probably worse


Oh, if only I'd known before I opened them


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Diet starts today! Weigh in tomorrow


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm feeling very virtuous today.

Yesterday I did a (pretty traumatic) 12.5 miles on the mountain bike over Cannock Chase (think shale tracks = no traction).

This morning I had fruit and quark for brekky then out on my 'new' (had it for a couple of months but not used over winter) Specialised Ruby road bike. She's a sweet little number.

15 miles against the wind (or at least it felt like it ).

Now setting up to cook a slimming world friendly sunday lunch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good work @MilleD - husband did a 90 mile ride this morning and said there was a head wind no matter which direction he was going!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

I built the exercise bike but I can't manage more than a few minutes because of this chest infection that I keep thinking is nearly gone. 

Not sure if exercise is good or bad for it but I'l do a few minutes on and off in the hope that it clears it up somehow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

General rule of thumb QM is above the neck i.e. a head cold, fine to exercise...below the neck i.e. chest infection, not so fine. Get better soon, then the exercise bike can be your friend


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Charity said:


> My friend who runs a cattery was holding an Easter Fayre this afternoon. I won a prize on the tombola and what was it? A box of Lindor chocolates! :Banghead Why, when you're trying to lose weight does temptation beckon at every turn.


Send them to me, I'll remove that temptation for you... 
I loooooove Lindor. I got some for my birthday last month so they've been my daily treat allowance for a while now - just finished the box!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> General rule of thumb QM is above the neck i.e. a head cold, fine to exercise...below the neck i.e. chest infection, not so fine. Get better soon, then the exercise bike can be your friend


Yeah I know but it's been weeks now and it feels like it's the tail end of it that I can't shake. A bit of googling yields bad news - exercise is apparently a good idea for me in moderation. I was hoping to find somewhere telling me to get a bag of doughnuts and watch the godfather trilogy but sadly I can't.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh I can tell you to do that if you'd rather


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@Quartermass Just look after yourself while you're ill. Not worth the risk of it getting worse.

Well I haven't done the Plank exercises yet - been gardening most of the day though so that'll be different exercise than the walking I do - feels like it anyway.

I do 10,000 steps most days, that's just normal. Maybe I should aim for 15k now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jannor said:


> @Quartermass Just look after yourself while you're ill. Not worth the risk of it getting worse.
> 
> Well I haven't done the Plank exercises yet - been gardening most of the day though so that'll be different exercise than the walking I do - feels like it anyway.
> 
> I do 10,000 steps most days, that's just normal. Maybe I should aim for 15k now.


I aim for 14 J cause 10 I do most days - needed to push myself a bit more!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ok so I have done 4 rounds of golf in 4 days and b****y exhausted!!! Was supposed to be playing again tomorrow AND I have joined a Fitbit challenge for the week but just can’t face it - I’m playing Tuesday as well lol!! 

The eating hasn’t been too bad but I have had more wine than I really wanted to. So I am allowing a bit of a step rest tomorrow but being stricter on the food and drink!!!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm stuck in tomorrow waiting for the Omlet to be delivered so I'll probably clean and garden ... gardening includes starting to take the old run down.


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

I have done less than 2000 calories today and refreshed my My Fitness Pal app


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The essential statistics:

Weight = 14 stone 2 pounds
Height = 6 foot 0 inches
BMI = 26.8 (Officially overweight!)

Target Weight = 13 stone

Lets do this!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You can check your BMI here

https://www.nhs.uk/live-well/healthy-weight/bmi-calculator/


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

How was your weekend one and all? I strayed from the plan but still made sensible decisions I think. I have noticed that eating better seems to have a correlation with my sleeping, I seem to be sleeping a lot better. My main aim this week is to keep my water intake up as I know that helps me.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I took a raincheck on this thread last week whilst I was on holiday (wanted a few more days of being naughty) but I am raring to go this morning!!!

I went dress shopping and found my perfect wedding dress last week so now have the best motivation ever to slim down and tone up a little, could def do with some PF cheerleaders though!!

I used to be very slim in my late teens and early 20s but the weight has crept on over the years, too much wine (and the consequent snacking), not enough exercise and hormonal contraception have all contributed! I came off hormonal contraception altogether six months ago and it has def made a difference, I'm not sure if it was water retention or what but I definitely look less "puffy" and I've found diet and exercise now have more impact. 

I'm trying *not* to focus on the scales right at the moment (at least not on a weekly weigh in basis) as I get demoralised if I feel a change in my body but the scales don't reflect it. So for now I'm focusing on shape and fit of clothes, though it's not that long since I weighed myself so I do have a fair idea of where I am and where I need to be.

Too much wine is definitely my biggest downfall as it then leads to snacking and general laziness  . I have already made massive improvements in my drinking habits over the last 6 months or so, I've done several spells of being completely teetotal, when I do drink then other than celebratory occasions (York!!!) I am trying to drink less or swap the wine for a lighter G&T (which I also can't drink as many of cos of the bubbles in the tonic) so I aim to continue that.

Diet isn't too bad, we are pretty healthy in general but when I fall off the wagon I fall hard  so I need to watch that.

The biggest challenge with me is exercise - doing enough and maintaining that for more than a few weeks. Again I have already made some improvements there so I just need to keep plugging away. Walking to and from work instead of bus makes a big difference (especially as walking home is steep uphill most of the way!) and I have also been doing a variety of workout DVDs/ YouTube videos - Pilates, Yoga, Step Aerobics and Weights. 

I have a FitBit challenge on the go with a few other Cat Chat ladies this week so bring it on - I don't expect to win but I can but try! Onwards and upwards!!!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

JaimeandBree said:


> Well I took a raincheck on this thread last week whilst I was on holiday (wanted a few more days of being naughty) but I am raring to go this morning!!!
> 
> I went dress shopping and found my perfect wedding dress last week so now have the best motivation ever to slim down and tone up a little, could def do with some PF cheerleaders though!!
> 
> ...


Oooh a fitbit challenge, can I join please?


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Oooh a fitbit challenge, can I join please?


I'm not sure if I can add you now it's started, I'll have to go check with the person who set it up.

Just wondering if it might be worth doing a "7 Day Steps" weekly league for anyone on this thread who's interested? I know not everyone has FitBit so couldn't join FitBit challenges but have other devices or apps tracking steps. If people sent me a pic of their step stats every week I could compile a weekly table, a bit of gentle competition might be good motivation and I think there are folk of all different fitness levels on here so no-one should feel discouraged from joining in. The idea would be the most steps over 7 days Mon-Sun. If folks are interested then say so here and if there's enough interest I will think about the best way to set it up starting next week 

Tawny, if I can't add you to the challenge that's already set up I am happy to "compete" direct with you this week, it's the workweek hustle so most steps Mon-Fri.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> Oooh a fitbit challenge, can I join please?


So apparently I can add you, can you PM me your FitBit user details so I can add you as a friend then invite you to the challenge?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm not sure if I can add you now it's started, I'll have to go check with the person who set it up.
> 
> Just wondering if it might be worth doing a "7 Day Steps" weekly league for anyone on this thread who's interested? I know not everyone has FitBit so couldn't join FitBit challenges but have other devices or apps tracking steps. If people sent me a pic of their step stats every week I could compile a weekly table, a bit of gentle competition might be good motivation and I think there are folk of all different fitness levels on here so no-one should feel discouraged from joining in. The idea would be the most steps over 7 days Mon-Sun. If folks are interested then say so here and if there's enough interest I will think about the best way to set it up starting next week
> 
> Tawny, if I can't add you to the challenge that's already set up I am happy to "compete" direct with you this week, it's the workweek hustle so most steps Mon-Fri.


Or people could also post their goal for the week and then their result? As well as the challenge option? Would you do a spreadsheet???


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> Or people could also post their goal for the week and then their result? As well as the challenge option? Would you do a spreadsheet???


Yes I'm thinking I'd do a spreadsheet. Could also do one tabling goal target against achievement. Obviously this would all just be in good fun and in the spirit of encouraging each other, not to make anyone feel bad!! Mind you weekly step target seems far better than a weekly weigh in


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Also, for those who are stepping up their exercise rather than just dieting, BMI and weight may not necessarily reflect any changes as you can be losing fat but gaining muscle and this isn’t reflected by a scale so please don’t lose heart if your scales don’t show you progress!


----------



## Quartermass (Nov 25, 2016)

That's a good point Orla. For me though I'm less concerned about weight loss and more concerned about general health. I was housebound after operations last year for 5 months and I'm just terribly unfit at the moment. So the exercise bike is a way of hopefully not being out of breath when I do anything even mildly physical. 

On that note I did manage around 30 minutes on it in total yesterday and my chest seems better today so I guess it is helping. 

I'm enjoying the vibe in this thread, everybody being positive and encouraging.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a Fitbit too - it's on charge, can't remember when I last used it


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Orla said:


> Also, for those who are stepping up their exercise rather than just dieting, BMI and weight may not necessarily reflect any changes as you can be losing fat but gaining muscle and this isn't reflected by a scale so please don't lose heart if your scales don't show you progress!


This is why I'm trying not to look at the scale for the time being! People always focus on weight but I find it very disheartening to work your butt off and see no shift in the numbers even though you can feel a change. I def have more muscle mass than I used to (wouldn't be hard :Hilarious) so scales definitely are not a good barometer of progress for me in the short term at least - I'm sure if I keep working away I'll see some difference in the long term.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't have any scales. I go off how clothes fit me.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My mum threw out the weighing scales when my sister and I were teenagers. I have never had one since.

Like @Jannor I go off clothes or a real study of myself in a full length mirror! :Bag If you do this wear heals, it's much kinder :Hilarious:Hilarious

I will have to get a Fitbit


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Good diet day, managed under 1500Kcals but no exercise as I had a lunchtime meeting and couldn't get to the gym. Unfortunately I seem to be picking up my wifes cold, got a very sore throat tonight


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Good diet day, managed under 1500Kcals but no exercise as I had a lunchtime meeting and couldn't get to the gym. Unfortunately I seem to be picking up my wifes cold, got a very sore throat tonight


Have you got any zinc and vit c ? It might be too late to ward it off but they say you can shorten it with these.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

huckybuck said:


> Have you got any zinc and vit c ? It might be too late to ward it off but they say you can shorten it with these.


I take multibionta vitality every day so get my required vitamins and minerals already. Perhaps it won't develop and I wake up fine. The wife has been ill for about a week now


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Lost 1pound, good start - happy with that. Throat still like razor blades but no other symptoms which is also positive


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

2 pounds off when I weighed in yesterday.

I finally met the new blokes parents and some of his friends @huckybuck . Sadly not the best circumstances as we went to Wales for a funeral .

They seemed really nice though. I ate a little really bad buffet food, but not much....


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

No weigh ins as I don’t do that, but definitely feeling yesterday’s workout. Any other slaves satisfyingly sore today?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Fat Club weigh in tonight, one pound gone (only a pound, for all that hard work!) so 6.5lbs in three weeks. I did only run twice last week though, so will try to do three this week. It's not just about scales, it's about fitting in the flipping frock!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

My last few days have been bad, my sleep pattern is all topsy turvy with not getting to sleep until 5am! Consequently I feel like death and my eating has been appalling. I had 2 bags of crisps and 2 chocolate bars yesterday. Forced myself to get up at 10.30 this morning but have had gallons of cola to keep me awake. I’m getting tetany now so pretty sure my calcium’s bad, I’ve never needed an IV calcium but getting worried now.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jaf said:


> My last few days have been bad, my sleep pattern is all topsy turvy with not getting to sleep until 5am! Consequently I feel like death and my eating has been appalling. I had 2 bags of crisps and 2 chocolate bars yesterday. Forced myself to get up at 10.30 this morning but have had gallons of cola to keep me awake. I'm getting tetany now so pretty sure my calcium's bad, I've never needed an IV calcium but getting worried now.


I don't know if it's available OTC where you are but you could ask your GP if not - have you tried melatonin? Or what about kalms or nytol or something? 
I do think sleep has a massive influence on diet - not enough causes cravings for sugar and fat.


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

I stopped getting notifications for this for some reason, so I'm back lol.

I've not weighed myself yet, I kind of daren't 
Probably not the best time to weigh myself anyway as I'm pretty bloated at the moment for... Reasons. This has also affected my exercise, and with the dog being in season we've both been much more willing to have slightly lazy days instead of long walks 
Once I'm feeling a bit more myself and she's feeling up to it we'll resume said long walks hopefully, and I'll resume my workouts too.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I've posted a new thread for the weekly step challenge - please sign up if interested!!! All welcome 

https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/feline-fit-weekly-step-challenge-thread.514115/


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

I don’t do wearable fitness trackers as I am a) massively clumsy and b) my choice of exercise means I would smash it within a week! What a great idea for those less hopeless though!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

So these babies turned up with Amazon last night...and in the spirit of Operation Bubble Butt I donned my leggings this morning and gave them a try!

I have to say I'm impressed! I was expecting a Harry Hill moment (I.e. twanging myself in the teeth) but other than the slight soreness from the exercise I am unscathed.

2 sets of squats
2 sets of walking squats (think running out of loo roll)
Glute raises 
Donkey kicks
Fire hydrants
Some arm exercises

Let's see if I can walk in the morning :Hilarious


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Ooh mini bands! Those glutes gonna burn in the morning!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 400865
> So these babies turned up with Amazon last night...and in the spirit of Operation Bubble Butt I donned my leggings this morning and gave them a try!
> 
> I have to say I'm impressed! I was expecting a Harry Hill moment (I.e. twanging myself in the teeth) but other than the slight soreness from the exercise I am unscathed.
> ...


Could you please provide a translation?
Fire hydrants? You're about to be set on fire?!
Glute raises????


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 400865
> So these babies turned up with Amazon last night...and in the spirit of Operation Bubble Butt I donned my leggings this morning and gave them a try!
> 
> I have to say I'm impressed! I was expecting a Harry Hill moment (I.e. twanging myself in the teeth) but other than the slight soreness from the exercise I am unscathed.
> ...


You make me laugh @Ali71

How you feeling today? Please tell me you stretched off for ages after all that?

I'm still laughing at 2 sets of walking squats ( thinking running out of loo roll ) :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

All this for a bubble butt  wouldn't it be easier to buy padding :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

30 minute promenade run in the sunshine. Was lovely


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So, week 4 at SW and I have lost another 1.5lb bringing my total to 9lb. I did 4/7 days totally following the plan and made sensible decisions the rest of the time. The competitiveness of the steps challenges will be spurring me on next week, along with upping my water consumption.

I will be aiming for 12,000 steps a day (double my normal 6,000) and two of my waterbottles full of squash (approx 1.5l)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> View attachment 400865
> So these babies turned up with Amazon last night...and in the spirit of Operation Bubble Butt I donned my leggings this morning and gave them a try!
> 
> I have to say I'm impressed! I was expecting a Harry Hill moment (I.e. twanging myself in the teeth) but other than the slight soreness from the exercise I am unscathed.
> ...


Operation Bubble Butt :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Kim Kardashian eat your heart out!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well this FitBit challenge is killing me, 30,000 steps yesterday on a work day 

I've also done step aerobics twice and one back workout

Eating sensibly too

I'm glad I'm not doing weekly weigh ins because if the scales didn't shift this week I'd be most cross , I do feel good though (other than the protest ongoing in my legs at all the stepping!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well done @Tawny75  that is brilliant! I'm nowhere near you (only 6.5lbs in three weeks) but already my middle feels slimmer. I don't know how much you have to lose...I have another three stone exactly to get to a normal weight. Another ten pounds until I am no longer obese, just overweight  and another stone until I'm the weight I was when I shoe horned myself into the dress 5 years ago...

I need to eat more speed I think as I'm being so strict (i really am, it's bonkers!) - but I also wonder if perimenopause and the fact I've yo-yo 'd for years isn't helping. Ah well, still nice to feel a bit thinner


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck this is the best exercise for core muscles. If you just do sit ups you will actually make your waist line thicker because your only working certain muscles, you need to pull in all your core.
> 
> View attachment 400291
> 
> ...


Just been reading back through the thread for what I missed last week and I think I need to try this plank workout! I used to be rubbish at planks but after a bit of Pilates and yoga I am slowly getting better.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done @Tawny75  that is brilliant! I'm nowhere near you (only 6.5lbs in three weeks) but already my middle feels slimmer. I don't know how much you have to lose...I have another three stone exactly to get to a normal weight. Another ten pounds until I am no longer obese, just overweight  and another stone until I'm the weight I was when I shoe horned myself into the dress 5 years ago...
> 
> I need to eat more speed I think as I'm being so strict (i really am, it's bonkers!) - but I also wonder if perimenopause and the fact I've yo-yo 'd for years isn't helping. Ah well, still nice to feel a bit thinner


I'm not of that age (hopefully not for a while!!) but I think once you hit perimenopause the middle section definitely becomes the hardest thing to tone up. My mum is through menopause now but that's always the bit she's struggled with since she hit 40, she's thin everywhere else but no matter how hard she works she always struggles to lose the tummy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well @JaimeandBree I am sadly fat everywhere...so anything that reduces in size is a bonus


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> You make me laugh @Ali71
> 
> How you feeling today? Please tell me you stretched off for ages after all that?
> 
> ...


I'M ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!! I have literally no doms at all...I was expecting problems, maybe it'll be tomorrow. 

Yes maybe I need some bum implants. Do they do chicken fillets for bums?? 

@SbanR Your translation!!! Fire hydrants are when you are on all fours with straight back - leg lifted to the side (like you are a dog having a pee lol) Glute raises are when you lie on your back with your legs bent at the knee and lift your bum off the floor whilst squeezing your buns 

Strangely enough the only thing that actually hurts today is my coccyx, I whacked it on the window ledge bending over to stroke Milo 

Well done everyone you are doing amazingly. @ewelsh you sound like a machine, woman, all those burpees!! 

@JaimeandBree how did you manage to do 30k steps???


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

kaniro said:


> 've already lost a stone but have 2 more to go. Yes, I want to reduce alcohol intake.
> 
> My biggest problem is I have a 99 mile cycle sportive at the end of April and I really haven't done enough training. I blame meeting the other half for that though
> 
> ...


Hi.

You appear to have copied my post instead of it coming up as a quote - did you want to say something about it?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Ali71 :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

You wait till tomorrow my love, get stretching fast, it will help. Oh and yes you can buy bottom enhancement pads, you can even choose how big 

I will give you a tip if your determined to get this new bottom, do 2 exercises only per day, alternate each exercise one for 30 seconds as fast as possible then the other for 30 seconds, then have 20 seconds rest and start again.
Do this for for 20 rounds, if you can add a weight to yourself even better. Trust me you will feel it, it will hurt, but will work, but you must stretch.

As for my burpees they are horrendous :Yawn


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ali71 said:


> I'M ALIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIVE!! I have literally no doms at all...I was expecting problems, maybe it'll be tomorrow.
> 
> Yes maybe I need some bum implants. Do they do chicken fillets for bums??
> 
> ...


Thank you, but it really isn't on! Fire hydrant doesn't describe the exercise at all:Android. Should be Dog Peeing!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Checking in! Been away since Saturday working on a gift stall at a Christian event. So no formal exercise but lots of standing and carting stuff around - packdown was today, and my phone beeped at me to tell me I'd hit 10,000 steps at about 1:15pm! 

No idea what my weight is doing as I'm up at Mums and away from the Wii, but the week has also involved a lot of coffee, cake and ready meals, so all the exercise might not have been enough...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My diet has gone to shite with Barney being poorly. Will try and pick it up again post chocolate egg weekend


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been on holiday the last week! Two ice creams, two pizzas, one doughnut, one caramel latte, a couple of cakes... and 7lb weight gain  Time to get back on the wagon!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> @JaimeandBree how did you manage to do 30k steps???


@Ali71 , @JaimeandBree has her sneaky ways!
Like doing rounds round her coffee table or marching on the spot while watching telly :Hilarious
The things they do to beat me in the fitbit challenge, crazy, I tell ya 

*I am absolutely not pacing back and forth in my room as I type this ...
8 steps one way, 8 steps back ...
Feeling dizzy :Banghead


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Joy84 said:


> @Ali71 , @JaimeandBree has her sneaky ways!
> Like doing rounds round her coffee table or marching on the spot while watching telly :Hilarious
> The things they do to beat me in the fitbit challenge, crazy, I tell ya
> 
> ...


Alternate with " needing a loo roll squat walk!":Hilarious


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Joy84 said:


> @Ali71 , @JaimeandBree has her sneaky ways!
> Like doing rounds round her coffee table or marching on the spot while watching telly :Hilarious
> The things they do to beat me in the fitbit challenge, crazy, I tell ya
> 
> ...


That's only to make up some extra though  I have been out on some very long walks in my lunch hours and in the evening too, as well as walking to and from work. 34k yesterday, I must be mad, this challenge will be the death of me! You win or you die eh


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

My sleep pattern is still wonky, still eating rubbish. The weather is pants, electricity keeps going off. I now have an ulcer on my gum.

Bleurghhhh.

Shops _might _be open tomorrow, will see if chemist has the sleep stuff HB suggested.

I have a cheap fitness tracker, £20 xiaomi, which is great for steps and sleep tracker. It keeps telling me I should go to sleep at 10pm! Far too early for me. Also says I sleep longer than the whole world (or 99% anyway!)


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've done really well all week - played golf EVERY single day so steps up - been eating healthily and cut right back on the wine. 

Weighed myself this morning to find I have gained 1kg???????????

Gutted I have just eaten 2 creme eggs and a packet of mini eggs!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No! Don’t do it a HB...oh wait, you did it already  

Sometimes it goes that way and next week will be better. Onwards and downwards.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(Plus I’m sure there’s a physiological reason, I’m just too tired to think of it st this present moment!)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I've done really well all week - played golf EVERY single day so steps up - been eating healthily and cut right back on the wine.
> 
> Weighed myself this morning to find I have gained 1kg???????????
> 
> Gutted I have just eaten 2 creme eggs and a packet of mini eggs!!


Could it be near the time of the month hun?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yesterday and today, I've been given three Easter Eggs and two packets of biscuits. There's no hope! :Meh :Arghh


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Well today was a fun, and slightly warm and exhausting, day.

We decided to visit Symonds Yat Rock, and walked the trail right through from the base of the viewpoint up to the Forest Of Dean Cabins. I walked a total of nearly 5 miles(which doesn't seem a lot, but it's woodland trail that goes up, down, sideways and all other directions lol), did nearly 15k steps in total and burned over 500 calories(apparently, roughly)!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Acidic Angel said:


> Well today was a fun, and slightly warm and exhausting, day.
> 
> We decided to visit Symonds Yat Rock, and walked the trail right through from the base of the viewpoint up to the Forest Of Dean Cabins. I walked a total of nearly 5 miles(which doesn't seem a lot, but it's woodland trail that goes up, down, sideways and all other directions lol), did nearly 15k steps in total and burned over 500 calories(apparently, roughly)!


I went to see Symonds Yat years ago when visiting a friend - only thing was I thought I was going to see Sue & Jack (her husband's accent!)


----------



## Acidic Angel (May 8, 2012)

Jannor said:


> I went to see Symonds Yat years ago when visiting a friend - only thing was I thought I was going to see Sue & Jack (her husband's accent!)


I have to admit, until I saw it spelt out I thought it was called Simmond Jack as that's how it sounded when my fiance pronounced it :Hilarious


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

I've eaten a big easter egg since Friday - and a block of whole nut.

Have been busy in the garden - digging, levelling and putting up the new Omlet cat run - I can only hope the exercise cancels the chocolate out.

Must get my Fitbit sorted for tomorrow - it says its February. And I think I got an email saying I had to change my password too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

How's the Omlet cat pen coming along @Jannor, are you pleased with it?


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Charity said:


> How's the Omlet cat pen coming along @Jannor, are you pleased with it?


It's up  It was hard work as had to do some levelling first but the run itself wasn't really difficult. I will post some pics, still sorting out what to put in it. I've got one Omlet cover but have also put a tarp over the whole roof to provide some shade until my climbers start to grow around it. Tilly approves of it


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I can't wait to see it @Jannor


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

We've had a mad weekend of fence painting, gardening and decking laying...my right shoulder and lat are killing me as I never do anything involving my arms! Had a nice run in the cool air along the sea front this morning, then up to a local park for a quick loop where all the doggies were rolling in the cool grass like crazy things. Need to do the ironing but not sure my arm is up to it :Hilarious 

No Easter egg for me (two chocolate bunnies and a big bag of hollow eggs for husband - but he's in the middle of a 100 mile bike ride, so I shall let him off), had some gin the other night but pretty good most of the rest of the time. Went to a BBQ on Saturday, took my own salmon fillet and made a pinchofnom SW "syn free" orzo salad and a mozzarella/tomato platter to take along...only had once piece of mozzarella too. Ate no crisps and dips, no pudding, no sausages, no bread and drank Diet Coke. So if I don't lose weight this week I shall be cross  

Hope everyone is going well and the scales are heading downwards!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've had a mad weekend of fence painting, gardening and decking laying...my right shoulder and lat are killing me as I never do anything involving my arms! Had a nice run in the cool air along the sea front this morning, then up to a local park for a quick loop where all the doggies were rolling in the cool grass like crazy things. Need to do the ironing but not sure my arm is up to it :Hilarious
> 
> No Easter egg for me (two chocolate bunnies and a big bag of hollow eggs for husband - but he's in the middle of a 100 mile bike ride, so I shall let him off), had some gin the other night but pretty good most of the rest of the time. Went to a BBQ on Saturday, took my own salmon fillet and made a pinchofnom SW "syn free" orzo salad and a mozzarella/tomato platter to take along...only had once piece of mozzarella too. Ate no crisps and dips, no pudding, no sausages, no bread and drank Diet Coke. So if I don't lose weight this week I shall be cross
> 
> Hope everyone is going well and the scales are heading downwards!


Well done Mrs F - fingers crossed for the scales to show the right number!! You were very good taking your own and avoiding all the yummy BBQ.

I did not fare so well on Saturday at a family BBQ, ate a few naughty things and had a few wee drinks over the weekend too, BUT I did hammer the exercise last week with over 150,000 steps for the week and few workouts too so I felt I had earned a treat and overall it was still a good week for me. It was Easter after all


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Right, dieting starts in earnest tomorrow. A fair amount of chocolate consumed over the last couple of days (well, it is Easter!), but as of tomorrow, healthy food only and no sugar except what's found naturally in fruit etc, apart from my one small treat per day. I'm counting on you lot to hold me accountable!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Disaster of a weekend - continuing in the same vain as Friday lol!!

Yesterday a whole Easter egg, whole tub of halo top ice cream and a bag of twirls on top of lunch and dinner - and wine arghhhhhhhhhhhhh...

I have played golf again today and been really good (so far) I just need to go to bed NOW!!!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

huckybuck said:


> Disaster of a weekend - continuing in the same vain as Friday lol!!
> 
> Yesterday a whole Easter egg, whole tub of halo top ice cream and a bag of twirls on top of lunch and dinner - and wine arghhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> I have played golf again today and been really good (so far) I just need to go to bed NOW!!!!!!


Not a good idea HB. Go to bed now you'll wake in the early hours and raid the fridge!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Disaster of a weekend - continuing in the same vain as Friday lol!!
> 
> Yesterday a whole Easter egg, whole tub of halo top ice cream and a bag of twirls on top of lunch and dinner - and wine arghhhhhhhhhhhhh...
> 
> I have played golf again today and been really good (so far) I just need to go to bed NOW!!!!!!


Hey, it was Easter Day - you're allowed one day off! (Glad it's not just me!)
I don't like wine and can resist ice cream, but chocolate is my downfall, especially Lindt! (Says she tucking into a Lindt gold bunny... diet starts tomorrow so hey, best "get rid" of the temptations now, right?)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've sat in the sun drinking beer all weekend. I feel like a big fat tomato!

Diet is back on today. Barney seems to be doing well which is helping with my stress levels so I have no excuses for binge eating and boozing! 

I'm at the gym now burning off some fat, at least I hope !


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I did a short road bike ride on Saturday, unfortunately it was to the pub 

Then Sunday a very strenuous 13.5 miles mountain bike ride on Cannock Chase, up some of the steepest hills ever...

Unfortunately that also contained a pub stop (can you see a pattern emerging? :Hilarious), but at least the bike ride was hard.

I asked the new fella not to get me any chocolate and he bought me perfume instead which was a lovely surprise :Joyful


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I've done it. I've only gone and joined a gym :Nailbiting:Nailbiting

I walked in today and was shown around by one of the PTs...I *might* have an appointment tomorrow so he can find out what I would like to achieve and sort out a plan of attack  Maybe we wont' need the bum chicken fillets after all @ewelsh

I think I need the discipline of going somewhere to do my exercises. Once I can move a bit better there are classes at 6.45am so I can do some tabata or HIIT/circuits before work.

I'm actually scared lol

@huckybuck what time are the weaker moments happening? 34000 steps @JaimeandBree???

Chocolate was allowed, it was Eatster :Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good for you @Ali71 thats a big step walking through the doors!

Here's to a BIG bottom :Happy

I will put a hold on the fillets :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I was going to join this club today but there's still plenty of naughty stuff left over so maybe Monday will be better after all :Hilarious


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

*Diet Diary*

No obligation to anyone to read this - just my attempt at holding myself accountable for what I eat each day!

Today was *Day 1
Weight:* 12st 9lb (don't worry, not going to weigh in every day, just once a week) - target weight is 10st 7lb.
*Breakfast:* raisin wheats with semi-skimmed milk (can't cope with skimmed, lol)
*Lunch:* jacket sweet potato with grated cheese and salad, followed by an apple
*Dinner:* corned beef hash (not the best in terms of salt/fat or the fact that it's processed meat, but it also has lots of tomato, onions and beans, and the kids love it) with broccoli, carrots and peas
*Pudding:* not had yet, but going to cut up a pear, maybe with a little drizzle of cream 
*Snacks:* 2 small handfuls of cashews, a couple of spoonfuls of coleslaw as it needed using up
*Drinks:* so far 2 glasses water, 3 cups tea (milk, no sugar) - more of each to come!
*Treat:* Not had yet - probably 1 ferrero rocher as my reward for being good all day and resisting the biscuits, sausage rolls and lardy cake my parents tried to ply me with!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> *Diet Diary*
> 
> No obligation to anyone to read this - just my attempt at holding myself accountable for what I eat each day!
> 
> ...


This is great to see what everyone is doing and if it helps writing it down and being accountable keep doing it!!

I really don't like skimmed milk either but have found the filtered stuff (Cravendale and some supermarkets) and B.O.B. absolutely fine - I can even drink it!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> @huckybuck what time are the weaker moments happening?
> 
> Chocolate was allowed, it was Eatster :Hilarious


It's mostly after I play golf - I come home and really don't want to cook yet I am sooooooo hungry I don't know what to do with myself...so I reach for chocolate or ice cream!! Then after I have done that I think I have ruined the day so might as well top it with wine and crisps and cheese!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Went to fat club tonight, lost 3.5lbs  So 10lbs in 4 weeks, I'm really pleased. I won "Slimmer of the Week" too, haha. 

Hope you're all going well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My growling stomach just got the better of me and Ive gobbled up left over sausages. They are healthy snacks right?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

If they are a Heck chicken sausage, then yes. Otherwise, I'm not so sure


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went to fat club tonight, lost 3.5lbs  So 10lbs in 4 weeks, I'm really pleased. I won "Slimmer of the Week" too, haha.
> 
> Hope you're all going well.


Well done!  (We need a "Congratulations" smiley!)


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

huckybuck said:


> It's mostly after I play golf - I come home and really don't want to cook yet I am sooooooo hungry I don't know what to do with myself...so I reach for chocolate or ice cream!! Then after I have done that I think I have ruined the day so might as well top it with wine and crisps and cheese!!!!


What about batch cooking so there are healthy meals in the freezer to defrost and eat quickly when you come in? I know this stops me reverting to ready meals on those nights I come in from work and just don't want to cook! There are quite a few of Tom Kerridge and Hairy Dieters healthy/low calorie recipes that I've found great for batch cooking and most stuff freezes quite well I find.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went to fat club tonight, lost 3.5lbs  So 10lbs in 4 weeks, I'm really pleased. I won "Slimmer of the Week" too, haha.
> 
> Hope you're all going well.


That's brilliant Mrs F well done, keep it going! That dress will fit you perfectly in no time at all!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Well I have been keeping up with lots of steps - had a slight slip in the form of a fudge doughnut on the healthy eating front yesterday though! I didn't seek it out someone brought them into work - I have no willpower sometimes! Hopefully I've been burning enough calories to get away with it.

@NaomiM posting a food diary is actually a fab idea to keep people honest... I might give that a go too as I'm good at home when OH is there to see me but can give into temptation too easily at work . I'll start noting it all down

ETA What I ate today:-

Breakfast: Natural yoghurt topped with granola
Lunch: Chicken & chorizo wrap 
Dinner: Sea bass fillet with green bean salad 
Snacks: 1 x Apple and 1 x Nakd Bar
Drinks: Tea x 4 (2 with milk), Water, One glass of Snozzcumber Juice*)

Not too bad a day!

*See separate post


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> If they are a Heck chicken sausage, then yes. Otherwise, I'm not so sure


Unfortunately not, and I fell into Pizza Express tonight. Diet is buggered again!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

*Day 2*

*Breakfast:* fat-free natural yogurt with 1tsp honey
*Lunch:* 2 poached eggs with salad and a bit of coleslaw
*Dinner:* spaghetti bolognese made with lean mince (5% fat) with loads of tomatoes, onions, peppers and mushrooms, with wholewheat spaghetti. Feeling virtuous as I skipped the grated cheese!
*Pudding:* tinned peaches (in juice) with a little cream.
*Snacks:* 1 x 40g snack-pack of nuts and raisins; 1 beetroot
*Drinks:* 4 glasses water, 1 cup tea (so far)
*Treat:* Going to treat myself to a small croissant with some real butter - yummy!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@BarneyBobCat Don't give up! It's OK to fall off the wagon from time to time, so long as the general direction is right


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

So Mr JB has a healthy interest in nutrition and fitness and he's always coming across some new fad online that is supposed to aid weight loss/digestive health etc. The last one was drinking apple cider vinegar which I quickly put a dampener on - even he couldn't pretend that was enjoyable.

His latest thing is (what I have termed) Snozzcumber Juice! He makes a juice from cucumber, lemon, mint & ginger, strained through a sieve and then topped with water. Apparently it's the latest fad for aiding weight loss and keeping your gut healthy. Don't ask me how or why. I detest cucumbers :Vomit hence my name for it but have been force fed it every night before bed for the last few weeks. Actually you can't taste the cucumbers over all the other stuff so it tastes ok but don't tell him that!

I am entirely sceptical of things like this that claim to somehow miraculously help you shed the pounds but he gets pouty if I don't appreciate his efforts to support me and hey it can't hurt, right. Of course as I'm also eating healthily and exercising then how we will ever determine if it has any effect is beyond me. I do all the work and the snozzcumbers take all the credit...

Anyone else got any miracle cures up their sleeves?:Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> If they are a Heck chicken sausage, then yes. Otherwise, I'm not so sure


Or the Quorn low fat ones - free on Slimming World and surprisingly good!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I'm just wondering if @Joy84 has followed me on Strava to check I'm doing what I say I'm doing :Hilarious


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MilleD said:


> I'm just wondering if @Joy84 has followed me on Strava to check I'm doing what I say I'm doing :Hilarious


Lol :Hilarious
No!!
I've not been on Strava for ages as not been running or anything but I signed up to Miles for Mind and joined the Strava group. And as I started to look around it showed me suggested facebook friends to consider following (that sounds dodgy!)


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

*Day 3*

*Breakfast:* 2 poached eggs, plus 1 fat-free sugar-free blueberry yogurt (sweetened with Stevia)
*Lunch:* butternut and sweet potato soup
*Dinner:* lasagne made with the leftover bolognese from yesterday, with salad and a little balsamic vinegar as a dressing. (I made garlic bread for the rest of the family, but managed to resist it myself!)
*Pudding:* fruit salad - peaches, raspberries and blueberries with a little cream
*Snacks:* 1 x 40g snack-pack of nuts and raisins; 1 handful cashews
*Drinks:* 3 glasses water, 3 cups tea
*Treat:* 1 ferrero rocher


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

The hunger pangs have been starting to make themselves felt today. I don't believe in starving myself, so I've been trying to stick to healthy snacks rather than caving in and grabbing a bag of crisps like I normally would! Though the kids like to torture me by leaving their half-eaten food around...

*Day 3*

*Breakfast:* Raisin wheats and milk.
*Lunch:* Butternut and sweet potato soup; 1 x 40g punnet nuts and raisins; 1 x fat-free no-added-sugar yogurt.
*Dinner:* Honey and mustard chicken casserole (made with half the amount of honey I'd normally use - actually I was pleasantly surprised that it tasted much the same) containing lots of onions, carrots and mushrooms, served with skin-on mashed potato and corn-on-the-cob.
*Pudding:* None.
*Snacks:* 1 satsuma, 1 apple, 1 bite of croissant (kids' leftovers - didn't want to let it go to waste!) 1/2 a Dairylea triangle (ditto), 2 handfuls cashews.
*Drinks:* 3 glasses water, 2 cups tea (so far).
*Treat:* I'll grab a choccy of some description in a minute!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’ve wanted to eat everything in sight today...serious carb cravings going on (peri-menopausal strange cycles mean this is my first carb craving time since starting SW). I’ve managed to keep in my Syns though, made roasted red pepper and tomato soup, ignored the goodies in the larder, had boiled eggs as a snack instead of the giant bag of cheese puffs that I would usually have demolished. Got to say, I do miss the cheese puffs! Plus I’m very sad about Loulou and really wanted a cider to go with the cheese puffs but didn’t have either. Me and Loulou, always on a diet ‘cos we like food too much xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@huckybuck maybe a little high protein snack will tide you over till dinner? At least you have identified when your weak points areHard boiled egg or a graze square or something? A smoothie will fill you up as well 

I am not trying to preach to the converted here who already know a lot more about fitness and nutrition, but in my meeting with the PT on Friday and he said we should be eating every 3 hours or so. Not a meal, but it's like trying to run a car on empty if you don't put any fuel in, so regular healthy mini meals are good. HB it will be that you've expended a lot of energy playing golf and walking etc, so you should top up the tank a little bit - you're probably less likely to reach for something naughty later I expect!!

@JaimeandBree the snozzcumber sounds like it might need a gin in it to be palatable 

@NaomiM loving the food diary! I find it interesting and love getting ideas from what other people eat. Although I can't eat cheese puffs @Mrs Funkin.

I've got my actual induction at the gym on Monday afternoon:Nailbiting I might go on OH rowing machine tomorrow as I think that's what I'm in for cardio-wise. Hello torture.........


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, went to a different parkrun today as ours was cancelled and got a course PeeBee, I was very pleased with how I ran. Much better than the last time I ran there in August last year. Plus I could wear one of my parkrun tops as I could shoehorn myself into it better...so off I toddled feeling pleased about that too  I still want those puffs though...


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Mmmm cheese puffs. I’ve got a bag of them in my cupboard that I bought 48 hours ago. Must be a world record! Mind you I did eat all the pringles.

And I’m going for a Chinese tonight. Buffet, otherwise known as “eat everything” in my family. Though it’s a bit lost on me as I eat the chicken nuggets, prawn crackers, hash browns, ice cream and cake. Nothing healthy, though I tried a forkful of rice last time.

I average 300 steps a day. Going for a run is one of the things I day dream about. Funny how I manage to forget the effort and pain involved!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I managed to get out for a jog today - first time in nearly 3 years!  I took it pretty slowly and didn't do a massive distance, but I was actually surprised that it wasn't as hard as I'd feared. I think this weather actually helped - my main issue when jogging is that I go very red in the face and sweat a lot, but the wind blowing in my face helped counteract this!

@Mrs Funkin Hats off for doing the park run, especially making the extra effort when your usual one was cancelled! Hy husband does them sometimes, but early Saturday mornings + exercise is an equation that just isn't going to happen for me!

Food-wise, my Graze box arrived today and I haven't yet changed my preferences to the "pure box" setting which means they only send the more natural, unrefined snacks - so I've had a little more sugar today. I also made korma for dinner, which isn't the healthiest! I tried substituting the sugar in my usual recipe for stevia but it just didn't taste right, so ended up putting a bit of sugar in anyway!

*Day 4*

*Breakfast:* Porridge with a handful of raisins.
*Lunch:* Butternut and sweet potato soup; Graze punnet of peanut and cocoa protein balls.
*Dinner:* Chicken korma (with onion, pepper and mushrooms) with multi-grain rice and a handful of mini poppadoms.
*Pudding:* Tinned prunes in juice.
*Snacks:* 1 pear; 1 Graze punnet of hemp breadsticks with peanut butter dip; 1 handful cashews.
*Drinks:* 3 glasses water, 2 cups tea (so far).
*Treat:* Graze lemon drizzle flapjack.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> @huckybuck maybe a little high protein snack will tide you over till dinner? At least you have identified when your weak points areHard boiled egg or a graze square or something? A smoothie will fill you up as well
> 
> I am not trying to preach to the converted here who already know a lot more about fitness and nutrition, but in my meeting with the PT on Friday and he said we should be eating every 3 hours or so. Not a meal, but it's like trying to run a car on empty if you don't put any fuel in, so regular healthy mini meals are good. HB it will be that you've expended a lot of energy playing golf and walking etc, so you should top up the tank a little bit - you're probably less likely to reach for something naughty later I expect!!
> 
> ...


I tried to suggest the addition of gin but that didn't fly with Mr JB


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Back on the diet today - cycling this afternoon to give my gut a kick start


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Buffet tea at my church today. I was fairly restrained, but couldn't resist a nice big scone with jam and clotted cream! A little larger than my usual daily "treat" allowance, but hey ho!

*Day 5*

*Breakfast:* Porridge with prunes.
*Lunch:* Gammon, roast potatoes, sweet potatoes, carrots, cabbage, cauliflower, cheese sauce (whoops!)
*Dinner:* 1 small slice broccoli quiche, lots of salad, 2 slices cheese, a few carrot sticks with hummus.
*Pudding:* Melon, mango, grapes and blueberries.
*Snacks:* 1 handful cashews, 1 cheese portion that my toddler opened and then refused to eat (grr!)
*Drinks:* 3 glasses water, 3 cups tea.
*Treat:* Scone with jam and clotted cream - mmmm!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am now back at work for a rest! Shopping with daughter on Saturday and St Georges day at Wrest Park with the Scouts on Sunday and I am shattered!

I did lose another half a pound this week though which makes 9.5lb in 5 weeks so I am quite happily plodding along


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think that 9.5lbs in 5 weeks is plodding along Tawny! Well done


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So we never did the Sportive on Saturday because of the 40-50 mph winds. Just didn't think it was safe on roads that weren't closed. Really annoyed at the organisers to be honest who said we could ride it at our own risk. Idiots.

So did a quick 28 miles yesterday morning. Felt relatively easy so probably would have been good for the Sportive, but now we'll never know....


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

MilleD said:


> So did a quick 28 miles yesterday morning. Felt relatively easy


:Jawdrop
I'm seriously impressed...


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

The dreaded monthly has arrived. Shouldn't really complain as it's only the second in nearly 4 years (I've been either pregnant or breastfeeding all that time)! Trying not to use it as an excuse to eat junk!

I did, however, treat myself to my usual weekly Ikea breakfast, but stuck to just a small one shared between me and my youngest, skipped the bacon, and no toast or fried bread today. Then I made up a new batch of soup for lunch - pea and mint, using the stock from yesterday's gammon. Yum!








I also made banana and cocoa smoothies with the kids - basically a healthy version of a chocolate milkshake  We also made up another, much thicker batch and froze it in ice lolly moulds 

*Day 6*

*Breakfast:* yogurt with prunes, 1 sausage, 1/2 an egg, 1/2 a hash brown, beans, mushrooms, tomato.
*Lunch:* pea and mint soup.
*Dinner:* 1 pancake with cheese, corn on the cob, salad.
*Pudding:* None.
*Snacks:* 1 banana and cocoa smoothie.
*Drinks:* 1 glass milk, 2 glasses water, 3 cups tea.
*Treat:* Not had yet - probably a choccie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

A flying Fat Club visit tonight, as I was out all day at a funeral (when I ate white bread for the first time in 5 weeks!). Anyway. I lost 1.5lbs, so now at 11.5lbs lost in five weeks. Hurrah. I put that down to dehydration from crying though...


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m sorry for your loss MrsF.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Tanks @Jaf - he was a lovely, kind and gentle man, we shall miss him greatly.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Did a lovely little 5-10 minute finisher at training last night that some of you might be able to do/adapt as it requires minimal equipment and space. 

Run 200m 
2x front squat (we used a barbell but you could also goblet squat with a dumbbell or kettlebell or even air squat and adjust the rep range)
Run 200m
4x front squat...
And so on, up to 10x front squat. 

You could also replace running with rowing or sprints on an exercise bike.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

So I've been dieting this week and I'm currently at the gym for the 5th time. Total weight loss.... zilch! And I'm bloody knackered! Beer tonight I think!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Keep at it Barneybobcat. Often you won't lose weight at first, or even gain weight as your body composition changes and you gain muscle, but over a longer period you'll start to see changes.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Orla said:


> Keep at it Barneybobcat. Often you won't lose weight at first, or even gain weight as your body composition changes and you gain muscle, but over a longer period you'll start to see changes.


I shall try. I'm sure my wife is shrinking my clothes to make me think I'm fat


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I shall try. I'm sure my wife is shrinking my clothes to make me think I'm fat




:Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, I've had a stinker of a cold for the last week, so no activity on the Wii Fit other than the weigh in. I did manage Pilates last night, though, and my weight on the Wii is hovering just over the 10 3/4 stone mark on average, which is about a stone down on where I was six months ago, so I'm still pretty happy. Ideally I'd like to get down to under 10 1/2 stone, so a bit further to go yet.

I've already been getting some comments on how much slimmer and healthier in general I'm looking, though, which is a nice surprise given the actual weight drop is pretty small. Suppose some has been replaced by muscle, though, which would look better than the lard it replaced! :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I've been to a pain clinic today about an ongoing neck problem I've had for about 4 years.

The woman, after touching me for about 5 seconds, announced that I am double jointed and that could be the cause of the underlying problems.

I knew that bragging to the kids at school that I could touch my thumb to my wrist would come back to bite me....

Still, she said that cycling is fine, thank goodness and to try yoga, but not stretch too hard as I could make it worse :Nailbiting


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Still, she said that cycling is fine, thank goodness and to try yoga, but not stretch too hard as I could make it worse :Nailbiting


I'm borderline hypermobile myself, might I suggest clinical Pilates as an alternative to yoga in your case?

Yoga is primarily for flexibility, and if you are hypermobile you already have enough of that! Pilates focuses on strenghtening the core and major supporting muscle groups, which provides a better day-to-day support for your joints as it seeks to achieve a balance between strength and flexibility, always within the natural range of joint stability.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> I'm borderline hypermobile myself, might I suggest clinical Pilates as an alternative to yoga in your case?
> 
> Yoga is primarily for flexibility, and if you are hypermobile you already have enough of that! Pilates focuses on strenghtening the core and major supporting muscle groups, which provides a better day-to-day support for your joints as it seeks to achieve a balance between strength and flexibility, always within the natural range of joint stability.


Thanks for the advice. I will look into it.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

I think nowadays a good yoga teacher will teach for both strength and mobility and particularly if made aware at the start that you are hyper mobile, you should be guided in appropriate alignment for your body. I think due to several high profile Instagram Yoginis suffering injury due to hyper mobility and extreme poses, most sensible community yoga teachers are a bit more aware nowadays. That said, maybe explore hatha or iyengar styles as opposed to ashtanga.



Jesthar said:


> I'm borderline hypermobile myself, might I suggest clinical Pilates as an alternative to yoga in your case?
> 
> Yoga is primarily for flexibility, and if you are hypermobile you already have enough of that! Pilates focuses on strenghtening the core and major supporting muscle groups, which provides a better day-to-day support for your joints as it seeks to achieve a balance between strength and flexibility, always within the natural range of joint stability.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

MilleD said:


> I've been to a pain clinic today about an ongoing neck problem I've had for about 4 years.
> 
> The woman, after touching me for about 5 seconds, announced that I am double jointed and that could be the cause of the underlying problems.
> 
> ...


My wife has this, look up hypermobility. It can have quite a lot of not so nice side effects though Im afraid.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh noooo. I got a replacement cat cam (other one died)...put the thing on to check it works...and saw my chins! There are 3 of them!! Boohoo. Sob.

I have lost a kilo though. Slow going but I knew it would be. Hope to be the right weight by Christmas.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Jaf said:


> Oh noooo. I got a replacement cat cam (other one died)...put the thing on to check it works...and saw my chins! There are 3 of them!! Boohoo. Sob.
> 
> I have lost a kilo though. Slow going but I knew it would be. Hope to be the right weight by Christmas.


A kilo is a kilo, its still 2.2 lbs so you're going in the right direction - keep going @Jaf


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I ran really well (for me) yesterday at parkrun but there's a problem with the times, so my PB for the course isn't a PB *waaaaa* and in the process I've done something to my achilles/calf, so it's rather tender so no running for me today. Darn it. We have friends staying, so I made a SW dinner last night - they didn't realise - but I did have a G&T and seven kettle chips, yes I counted them. 

It's totally freezing here now today and when it's cold I always want to eat. So I've made a broccoli soup, easiest thing ever, just had a mug of it and it's yummy. I might even get some broccoli into husband at this rate with lunch  

Oh I had a text message from my Fat Club Leader on Friday, I was Slimmer of the Month for April, losing 8lbs. I couldn't stay to the meeting the other night as I'd been out the whole day and needed to get home to Oscar, so I guess I will get my certificate and sticker (!!) this coming week. 

Have a good week everyone.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> My wife has this, look up hypermobility. It can have quite a lot of not so nice side effects though Im afraid.


I'm hyper mobile too.

There are some weird things that go with it, as well as just the pain in joints. For example... There is this weird thing that people who are hyper mobile tend to need more anaesthetic when they need dental work. Really odd.. no idea how they are related!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Psygon said:


> I'm hyper mobile too.
> 
> There are some weird things that go with it, as well as just the pain in joints. For example... There is this weird thing that people who are hyper mobile tend to need more anaesthetic when they need dental work. Really odd.. no idea how they are related!


Yes my wife feels a lot of pain, she always has something hurting her. The main issues she has had are dislocations - her knees used to pop out quite frequently but as she has got older her joints have stiffened up and luckily this hasn't happened for quite a few years now. However, the dislocation damaged her knee cap and she has had to have operations to remove worn material. Her thumbs are also prone to dislocation - she can bend her thumb all the way back to touch her wrist!


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Psygon said:


> I'm hyper mobile too.
> 
> There are some weird things that go with it, as well as just the pain in joints. For example... There is this weird thing that people who are hyper mobile tend to need more anaesthetic when they need dental work. Really odd.. no idea how they are related!


I don't think I'm hyper mobile but I most definitely need extra anaesthetic at the dentist - dentist says I have enough to knock out a horse and I have just adrenalin (no idea what that means). She's learned now after trying to take my tooth out twice without enough.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

@Mrs Funkin that's brilliant  I'm banned from running and cycling as I have arthritis in my knees but didn't used to do it anyway - maybe that's why I have arthritis in my knees (take note anyone peri-menopause!).

That soup sounds good - I'm really shocked it's only 2.30. I've been a bit weird since I had 2 weeks off work, I've been exhausted and falling asleep at 9 or 10 pm then wide awake at 5 am so now I'm starving when I don't usually eat until 6. I took dad's dog out for a walk at 7 am - she went back to bed afterwards and got up at 10.30, not used to early mornings. I've been painting the fence this afternoon so probably good for my arms but not great on the step counter, only on 10k now despite the dog walk.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Yes my wife feels a lot of pain, she always has something hurting her. The main issues she has had are dislocations - her knees used to pop out quite frequently but as she has got older her joints have stiffened up and luckily this hasn't happened for quite a few years now. However, the dislocation damaged her knee cap and she has had to have operations to remove worn material. Her thumbs are also prone to dislocation - she can bend her thumb all the way back to touch her wrist!


:-( That sounds a lot worse than mine. But good that it is better than it was.

For me I only have a few joints that are impacted - mainly knees, wrists and thumbs. I also have psoriatic arthritis. Luckily that's been much better as I've got older.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry am a lurker here... Can't help it, it's a fantastic thread!

I feel like I am always telling @BarneyBobCat something on threads. It's not just aimed at you, or @huckybuck who was disheartened with weightless after sticking to being good and upping exercise...

The reason is, as am sure @Mrs Funkin can probably explain in better terms is due to your muscles and water and other nutrients. Basically if you increase exercise, and/or start a new exercise regime with some people not all. Its very much down to the individual and usually occurs when the exercise is vigorous but even walking can do it. Your body, especially muscles think OMG what are you doing to me! So they start holding on to the water, for nutrients so they work efficiently. After a time, your body then adapts so your muscles no longer think OMG. That's it laymen's terms.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Jannor said:


> I don't think I'm hyper mobile but I most definitely need extra anaesthetic at the dentist - dentist says I have enough to knock out a horse and I have just adrenalin (no idea what that means). She's learned now after trying to take my tooth out twice without enough.


Maybe some people just are more resistant to anaesthetic then!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So, another Tuesday another Fat Club weigh in (though I might have to change my group as Tuesday nights are very difficult in terms of work)...and 1.5lbs lost, so 13lbs in 6 weeks. I was feeling all pleased when a lady came and she's lost 35lbs in 9 weeks! 35!!!!!!!! Jeez. So I hid away with my 13  On an exercise note, I ran for an hour yesterday which I was pleased about, as I have a 10k event in 12 days time and I've forgotten how to run more than 5km. 

That's me. Onwards and downwards and all that...


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, another Tuesday another Fat Club weigh in (though I might have to change my group as Tuesday nights are very difficult in terms of work)...and 1.5lbs lost, so 13lbs in 6 weeks. I was feeling all pleased when a lady came and she's lost 35lbs in 9 weeks! 35!!!!!!!! Jeez. So I hid away with my 13  On an exercise note, I ran for an hour yesterday which I was pleased about, as I have a 10k event in 12 days time and I've forgotten how to run more than 5km.
> 
> That's me. Onwards and downwards and all that...


Please don't feel despondent, 13lb in 6 weeks is a massive achievement, as well as this you've stepped up the exercise so it's working!! 35lb in 9 weeks is a lot, but she could have had a lot more to lose to begin with! Just focus on you - you're only a pound off a whole stone, yay. And if you lose it slower you're more likely to keep it off too! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No, she really didn't (36lbs total is her target weight loss), it's nuts. She lost 10lb the first week! Wowsers. 

Anyway, Oscar has just gone walkabout for 40 minutes (don't even go there, it's the only thing me and husband argue about. In 27 years it's the only thing we've ever argued about) so I'm having a beer. Excellent. Not.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I thought this morning that I would try a few things on that have been not willing previously to allow me to wear them - and even after only 13lbs lost lots of them now fit me. The dress I want to fit into for the wedding isn't there across the boobs yet - but I am ever hopeful as it's not until the end of July! I am even more pleased as this morning I had no dress I could wear to a sailing club do in June and now I have five options available to me  So I'm spending money on Fat Club but not having to buy a new dress, so that's good. 

We go away in about ten days time I think, so worrying about Oscar should help with the weight loss


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I thought this morning that I would try a few things on that have been not willing previously to allow me to wear them - and even after only 13lbs lost lots of them now fit me. The dress I want to fit into for the wedding isn't there across the boobs yet - but I am ever hopeful as it's not until the end of July! I am even more pleased as this morning I had no dress I could wear to a sailing club do in June and now I have five options available to me  So I'm spending money on Fat Club but not having to buy a new dress, so that's good.
> 
> We go away in about ten days time I think, so worrying about Oscar should help with the weight loss


That's fabulous!! Not all about the scales...so pleased for you


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

It's husband's 500th parkrun tomorrow


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh, parkrun course PeeBee for me today! I'll never get back to my "real" PB time over 5k, so a course PB was my aim. Might try again in a few weeks...


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’ve lost a second kilo. Even though I’ve had pudding instead of dinner 2 nights this week! Not really a good idea.

Tried on some swimwear I bought last year, think in another 4 or 5 kilos they’ll fit. I had a look online for swimwear and accidentally found some scary stuff.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Well done @Jaf ! You must be doing something right 

I've lost 5 lb so far. Not too bad in a couple of weeks. Mind you, today I went out for an afternoon tea with my mum (I bought her a voucher as a Mother's Day gift), so I've probably put a couple of those pounds back on again!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> My wife has this, look up hypermobility. It can have quite a lot of not so nice side effects though Im afraid.


Oh


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

MilleD said:


> Oh


Yep sorry. Doesn't mean you will get any of them at all but you should be wary of the risks


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Fat Club tonight - and I lost 3lbs (though I think the scales were a little kind!), so a total of 16lbs in 7 weeks, I am pretty pleased with that  

Hope everyone else is doing well. Onwards and downwards...!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fat Club tonight - and I lost 3lbs (though I think the scales were a little kind!), so a total of 16lbs in 7 weeks, I am pretty pleased with that
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well. Onwards and downwards...!


That's brilliant, well done!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I returned to Fat Club last night (I've changed my group, as the leader before was - for want of a better word - dreary!) after my holiday and I'd lost another 4lbs. So all together that's 20lbs in 10 weeks. It's finally starting to be noticed now by people, which is nice. I still have another 28lbs to go until I have a normal BMI - but I now have a BMI that's not classifying me as obese, which is also nice 

I tried on the dress that started this whole operation a couple of days ago and I can now fit into it - though it will be better with a few more pounds off! On the downside, I was out for a run yesterday morning and did my hip a mischief...gggrrrrrr.

I hope you are all getting on well and continuing the Fit Campaigns!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I returned to Fat Club last night (I've changed my group, as the leader before was - for want of a better word - dreary!) after my holiday and I'd lost another 4lbs. So all together that's 20lbs in 10 weeks. It's finally starting to be noticed now by people, which is nice. I still have another 28lbs to go until I have a normal BMI - but I now have a BMI that's not classifying me as obese, which is also nice
> 
> I tried on the dress that started this whole operation a couple of days ago and I can now fit into it - thought it will be better with a few more pounds off! On the downside, I was out for a run yesterday morning and did my hip a mischief...gggrrrrrr.
> 
> I hope you are all getting on well and continuing the Fit Campaigns!


Kudos on the weight loss, comisserations about the hip! You're doing much better than me - I lost the first 7lb fairly easily but now seem to have hit a plateau, with my weight refusing to shift any lower than 12st no matter how good I am with the diet


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I was doing ok step wise/ fit bit wise for ages but the weight just wasn’t shifting at all. I’ve had no will power over food these last few months. 

However

I have downloaded a Paul McKenna hypnosis ap which I have been listening to every day and in the week before I came away lost 2 kg without so much as trying.

How did that work? 

I am a bit of a sceptic when it comes to hypnosis but listening to a 30 min relaxation programme just before I drop off to sleep has not been any hardship at all. The only thing is I have had to buy some wireless ear buds which has made me lose a few more pounds than I thought I would rofl!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well done @Mrs Funkin that's amazing! Sorry to hear about your hip though 

@huckybuck hypnosis is very strange but I have been told that you still hear the messages even if you don't remember them...I always used to nod off when I tried it!

I'm letting the side down, sorry...I've not even had my gym induction let alone made it in for a workout :Sorry I'm having a bit of a rough time with my health at the moment and it's zapping my energy. Sometimes (like yesterday) I can whiz out the door at 6 and be full of the joys, but today I've already got a visual migraine and feel meh. All part of being late 40s apparently :MehCarrying on with dips and squats etc at home but it's a bit sporadic!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor you @Ali71 indeed this late 40's malarkey is not funny is it. Hope your migraine passes quickly.

My husband was nagging me last night because I am slacking doing my phys apparently 3-4 times a week is not good enough, he is threatening to buy me an air bike  Nooooooo I don't want one, they are so hard, last time I was on one I fell off it because my legs gave way! Anyone remember Bridget Jones on her bike? That's me.

Why can't I just eat chocolate and biscuits and be like I was when I was 20. Normally if stressed the weight used to fall off me and everyone used to feed me, not anymore


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I do remember Bridget on her exercise bike! I think the funnier scene is the fireman's pole though 

3/4 days a week sounds a lot!You do a fair amount each day, you're not just on a recumbent bike drinking tea you're throwing yourself about doing burpees and all sorts! Those spin type classes look brutal..like Peloton, yes?

Can't really comment on the chucklit as I'm still "bulking" aka eating what I like to gain weight. Would be tough to do that without a few sweet treats thrown in, if it was down to oily fish I'd be balancing a ball on my nose :Smuggrin I do love cake haha. But you're right, Us ladies in their late 40s have a bit of a rough deal. xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Poor you @Ali71 indeed this late 40's malarkey is not funny is it. Hope your migraine passes quickly.
> 
> My husband was nagging me last night because I am slacking doing my phys apparently 3-4 times a week is not good enough, he is threatening to buy me an air bike  Nooooooo I don't want one, they are so hard, last time I was on one I fell off it because my legs gave way! Anyone remember Bridget Jones on her bike? That's me.
> 
> Why can't I just eat chocolate and biscuits and be like I was when I was 20. Normally if stressed the weight used to fall off me and everyone used to feed me, not anymore


It's now Introduction to the Middle Ages and on The Slippery Slope


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

SbanR said:


> It's now Introduction to the Middle Ages and on The Slippery Slope


Maybe we need a "forty plus and feline it" thread so the poor youngsters here aren't cringing...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> It's now Introduction to the Middle Ages and on The Slippery Slope












Oh well, off for my morning coffee, I'll do my phys later :Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Ali71 said:


> Maybe we need a "forty plus and feline it" thread so the poor youngsters here aren't cringing...


Wait till the youngsters get to the Late Ages!
From someone who's there


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Ali71 I share your pain...I'm 47 and definitely peri-menopausal, so that's some of the reason I am trying to shed some weight now, as I know it will probably get more difficult. Plus my hip will take longer to get better now, it's just irritating. Oh well. I have a take-away planned for tonight as we are going to friends, so I shall make the best choice I can and just deal with it. Life needs to be fun sometimes, it's not all about chicken and salad


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Ali71 I share your pain...I'm 47 and definitely peri-menopausal, so that's some of the reason I am trying to shed some weight now, as I know it will probably get more difficult. Plus my hip will take longer to get better now, it's just irritating. Oh well. I have a take-away planned for tonight as we are going to friends, so I shall make the best choice I can and just deal with it. Life needs to be fun sometimes, it's not all about chicken and salad


It definitely isn't about eating salad!! You are really doing well with your weight loss  Enjoy your night with your friends x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It’s not long TIL I am 50 arghhhhhh

The weight does tend to start to pile on after 40 and coming up to the M word doesn’t help!!! All will power goes awol.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Evening, Fitties!

So I've been to the weekly joy that is Fat Club (and had another great loss, 3.5lbs...so 22.5lbs in 11 weeks which I am delighted with) and had my home-made curry for tea. Leftovers for tomorrow, yum...it's an update/study day tomorrow, so I will need to have something to look forward to 

Where are my other SW compatriots? I know @Tawny75 was doing well, @MilleD too I think? I'm sure there were more SW bods too.

Yesterday I managed to put the dress on that started this whole thing in the first place "HURRAH" (I'd like a few more pounds gone as it's rather "booby") - and I had to buy new jeans too, as the others are looking ridiculous. They are being consigned to the "Fat Clothes" box, along with the trousers I usually wear to Fat Club, I have a smaller size in the same so I will change to them now I think. I also can very nearly fit into one of my favourite ever tops, which I hardly wore the last time I lost weight...I can nearly wear it again. Double hurrah.

So how are we all? Is the hypnosis/PM thing working well @huckybuck? Maybe I need to listen to break myself of the desire for S&V crisps and Prosecco 

Oscar needs a weigh in soon too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh well done Mrs F!!! 

What’s your secret to not feeling hungry????

And what snacks are you allowing yourself? 

Is it mostly diet that’s doing it or are you upping the exercise? 

Well I didn’t put anything on while I was away but I have eaten like a horse yesterday and today! Interestingly I haven’t done the hypnosis for a couple of days - could there be a correlation? 

I am having to polish off a bottle of wine that seems to have been smuggled back in Mr HBs suitcase lol - he couldn’t bring himself to let me leave an almost full bottle of Henri so surprised me with it when we got back (you fab see who looks after the finances lol) you should have seen his face when his suitcase fell off the trolley at the airport  I had no idea!!!!! 

So I think the renewed diet starts tomorrow! 

I have just got an added incentive 30 year uni reunion in Oct!!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Brilliant work @Mrs Funkin - in the dress already! Putting the rest of us to shame! I, er, skipped crossfit tonight and ate haribo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks both  I am very pleased with how it is going. I also got my "You've lost 10% of your body weight" certificate tonight.

@huckybuck I have had the odd day where I have struggled but overall it's been pretty much okay. I am not snacking so much - and if I do I try to make it a better snack rather than a giant bag of Doritos kind of thing...much as I could quite go a giant bag of Doritos  As I've lost weight, I've been able to run three times a week again too, which is also very pleasing. Not this week though, as I crocked my hip on a run last week, so I did a very short, very slow run this morning to test it (it's still not right).

Oh @Orla - HARIBO!!!!!!!!!! I can't be trusted with them. Once they are open, that's it, whole bag is gone. I wonder why I have a weight problem...Haribo and Doritos


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@Mrs Funkin you're an inspiration!

I'm still sitting on a plateau  From Sunday I'm doing the "rations challenge" for Refugee Week and living off rice and lentils for a week, so I'm not sure how that will affect me! The portions will be small as I have to make them last all week, and there's no sugar and very little fat, but also no fresh veg and a lot more carbs than I'd normally eat, so could go either way!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Evening, Fitties!
> 
> So I've been to the weekly joy that is Fat Club (and had another great loss, 3.5lbs...so 22.5lbs in 11 weeks which I am delighted with) and had my home-made curry for tea. Leftovers for tomorrow, yum...it's an update/study day tomorrow, so I will need to have something to look forward to
> 
> ...


Yes, I am a SW compatriot *waves*

BUT it's all gone a little pear shaped (no pun intended ) since meeting the new fella.

I'm trying to pull it back, and I know I can because I've done it before, but I've put a couple of pounds back on 

This bl00dy weather isn't helping as the cycling is just miserable (not to mention the damage the crap does to my bikes). So hoping for some decent weather...

Well done on your loss, it's brilliant!

Booby  Everything I wear is like that at the minute...


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

*sigh* after having got down to about 10 st 10, I got nobbled by a vicious cold a couple of weekends ago which is still not quite gone. Spent most of it sucking Haribo to keep the sore throat and coughing fits at bay, and ate WAY too much cake, chocolate and other sugary goodies to cheer myself up in an evening, and hey presto! Back to 11st...



Ali71 said:


> Maybe we need a "forty plus and feline it" thread so the poor youngsters here aren't cringing...


Oh, glory, I arrived at Pilates last night and the instructor and some of the others were talking about the menopause - let's just say they weren't doing a good job of selling it to those of us yet to get there!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Evening, Fitties!
> 
> So I've been to the weekly joy that is Fat Club (and had another great loss, 3.5lbs...so 22.5lbs in 11 weeks which I am delighted with) and had my home-made curry for tea. Leftovers for tomorrow, yum...it's an update/study day tomorrow, so I will need to have something to look forward to
> 
> ...


I am maintaining my loss at the moment, I have had so much on getting ready for holiday and everything. We fly tomorrow morning so I am all of a dither!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oooh Happy Holidays @Tawny75 - are Severus and Lily going on holidays too, or is someone coming to cat sit?


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Tawny75 said:


> I am maintaining my loss at the moment, I have had so much on getting ready for holiday and everything. We fly tomorrow morning so I am all of a dither!


Ooh where are you off to?
I hope you have packed your car t shirts!


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh Happy Holidays @Tawny75 - are Severus and Lily going on holidays too, or is someone coming to cat sit?


 No holidays for the rascals. Daughter is home from uni so she is on strict instructions on how to look after them. She looked at me like I was daft when I was explaining about treats and how to rotate their food.



huckybuck said:


> Ooh where are you off to?
> I hope you have packed your car t shirts!


 We are off to Canada, I don't have a cat t-shirt with me but I do have my cat pajamas!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Rats, have crocked my hip again running this morning. Am majorly hacked off. I may have cried in frustration and I may have sworn a lot. Now lying on an ice pack. 

Sigh.

I also tried on dresses in front of someone last night, as we have a “do” next weekend but still felt disgusting. Then we’ve just done some photos (same clothes, same place, 23lbs later, for our eyes only as sports bra and running leggings) and I still look disgusting. 

Double sigh. 

Not a post for any sympathy, I just feel like I needed to let out somewhere. I’ve been fat for most of my life and it’s just soul destroying.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh @Mrs Funkin no no no you must change your thinking about yourself.

You are beautiful I've seen photos of you. 23lbs is incredibly good. I bet your husband doesn't think your disgusting!

You have to look at yourself and love your self. You need Bach flower remedies and learn to love yourself.

I think your lovely xxx

Sorry your in pain, maybe swimming would be less impact on your hip xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @ewelsh - but I'm really not. I'm also not saying these things for people to tell me I'm things that I know I'm not. This isn't "woe is me" it's just a statement of feelings. My first abiding memory was being told my cousin was pretty and I was "only clever". Which is a little harsh for a child to hear. True - but still harsh. I'll never feel any different, I am annoyed as I've been letting myself get excited about losing weight and really nothing has changed, I still look terrible. Let's be honest, I say I'm trying to lose weight for my health but really we all know it's to look better...and I just don't.

I've lost a lot of weight three times previously and regained it all each time. Husband has put up with my battle for the last nearly 28 years - and it is "put up with" as it's awful for him too. I think he might set the spare turbo up for me in the garage, so I can do some indoor cycling until I can run but I don't really like anything except running.

Gosh, I do feel grumpy. And it's now raining just to add to the grumpiness. Harrumph.

I'd go and have some Comfort Cake but I haven't got any. Good job really...!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

@Mrs Funkin 
You don't need to be told that there are things that are more important than good looks. Actually I'd always choose brains over looks.
You have a wonderful husband, a wonderful Oscar, you are very good at your job, you have got a huge heart. And from what I have seen in your photos you look cheerful and kind, not at all bad. Actually I always like to see your face smiling and full of love for your little boy.

Concerning your body- you are working on gaining your comfort weight, that's great. You are on such a very good way there. It takes time and once you had your first successes you want more and you want to see marvellous results. That's only natural and its exactly what's dispiriting to so many who are on a diet.

Don't give up. You will gain a weight you feel comfortable with. Just don't expect it to be within such a short space of time. Years ago I have halved myself within a year. And at one point I just knew that I had gained the right weight.

You are a great person and I, for my part, wouldn't want you any different.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@MrsFunkin I also believe that you are lovely both inside and out! You’ve had a setback! But don’t give up! You’ve lost an amazing amount of weight over the last few months, what an achievement! It’s never easy trying to loose weight not helped by the negative words spoken to you in the past! Brush those aside and stay focused on what you want and can achieve! Your amazing and much loved here both inside and out! x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @ewelsh - but I'm really not. I'm also not saying these things for people to tell me I'm things that I know I'm not. This isn't "woe is me" it's just a statement of feelings. My first abiding memory was being told my cousin was pretty and I was "only clever". Which is a little harsh for a child to hear. True - but still harsh. I'll never feel any different, I am annoyed as I've been letting myself get excited about losing weight and really nothing has changed, I still look terrible. Let's be honest, I say I'm trying to lose weight for my health but really we all know it's to look better...and I just don't.
> 
> I've lost a lot of weight three times previously and regained it all each time. Husband has put up with my battle for the last nearly 28 years - and it is "put up with" as it's awful for him too. I think he might set the spare turbo up for me in the garage, so I can do some indoor cycling until I can run but I don't really like anything except running.
> 
> ...


No I strongly disagree, I think you are beautiful, inside and out, @ChaosCat is right, look at all you are and have, I as many are just drawn to you, your lovely.

Who ever said that to you as a child needs a slap quite frankly.

Right as for your weight, ok you have hit a brick wall, and morale is low, running is out now, but as my husband says and yours will agree, you need to be changing your exercise not doing the same old same old every day. Move different muscles, sped things up so your panting, only needs to be 15 mins of vigorous and trust me the body will kick start again and your metabolism will also jump to attention.

Big big hugs my lovely xx


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@Mrs Funkin I have no idea what you look like, so please don't take this the wrong way! But to me, a person with love handles, laughter lines and a warm, genuine smile will always be more beautiful than any super-skinny model with a botox-filled trout pout.

My mum told me as a child, "You're not ugly but you'll never be beautiful either." So I know how words like that can stay with you. But I also know that, to the people who matter - my husband, my kids, my best friends - I'm beautiful because they love me, just as they're beautiful in my eyes because when we love someone for the beauty that's within them, we start to see that beauty reflected on the outside.

You've done amazingly with your weight loss so far, and that will be reflected in your health, which, in turn, will shine through and add to your beauty - and even if you're not noticing that yourself yet (as it's so much harder to see these things in yourself than in anyone else), I bet those who love you are!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Truthfully, brains win over ‘pretty’ any day. And being a nice person tops both of those! Pretty is subjective and even someone who is classically ‘beautiful’ isn’t going to look like that forever, are they. Exercise can be good for you mentally and in terms of maintaining a good functional body when you are older, it’s always good to move and be as healthy as you can but beyond that, unless you are an underwear model whose job it is to look a certain way in lingerie, does it really matter if you carry a few lbs more than you wish, or if you have a bit of a jiggle in your belly? Don’t beat yourself up or focus on a number or aesthetic goal, instead be proud of what your body can do, and any improvements to that as you get fitter.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs F you are going to get a massive talking to!!!!!

You have done fantastically well with your weight loss!!! I have been utterly green with envy!!! I don’t have a lot to lose at all and I have gone no where near as far as you have. In relation, what I need to shift is pathetic and I still haven’t done it. You have been so determined and disciplined I have been in awe and slightly rather jealous!!! Don’t give up!! 

Having said that I would much rather be friends with you than some stick thin, wrinkled, miserable, up their own backside person who loves themselves because they think they are slim and beautiful! Beauty very definitely shines from within! Give me a friend who has a gorgeous smile, listens and is kind, who will have a glass of wine and slice of malteser cake with me and then moan about that extra lb they now have to lose any day!!! 

I find kindness and gentleness and brains and humour incredibly attractive and if I were that way inclined you would be up there at the top of my list!! You (and Mr HB and Mr F) will probably be relieved to hear that I am way too scared to act on any such tendencies!! 

Though I would never say never...

You have had a set back today doing your hip again - you prob came back too quickly in all honesty. The disappointment and tears are frustration at not being able to carry on the amazing work you have done so far. But you will, just give it a bit more time!! 

I bet those before/after photos are pretty good too - it’s just negative eyes and mindset looking at the today. Put them away and have another look in a few weeks. 

I haven’t mentioned it before but I can already see the difference in the photos you post of you and Oscar before you started this journey and those to date! It is a hugely noticeable!!! I bet I’m not the only one who’s spotted it! 

So don’t give up and don’t give in. But do have a treat this weekend!! Have a glass of wine and a take away and get some cake tomorrow. You probably need to give your metabolism a restart anyhow!! Start Mon afresh and I’ll do the same with you. 

Oh and consider yourself well and truly told off!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh you are all so kind  I really do wish I felt differently - and I wish I had the tools to be able to feel differently about myself. I've never had confidence in myself physically - maybe one day. The only time I've felt happy with how I looked was about 12 years ago, when I first lost weight from running - I was toned too. I was only about 10lbs lighter than I am now though, so maybe that confidence will re-appear. It was short-lived though. Heh. 

HB, you have made me chuckle, thank you. No to a takeaway though (I've already made my dinner haha) but maybe yes to a little bottle of fizz, with a side order of ibuprofen. 

Sorry for the "down in the dumps" posts. I shall try to wake up feeling brighter tomorrow. I am considering myself well and truly told off. 

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh heck. Having a Very Bad Food Day. Husband is out and I want to eat all the bad things in the larder. 

Trying not to.

Flipping heck.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I’ve just done a bag of galaxy counters shhhhh....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I had a hard boiled egg and some new potatoes, with some leaves. Haha. 

I'm ignoring the Twix in the fridge.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

We have the opportunity to have an annual healthcheck at work, and I've done it for the last few years (despite the fact they do the finger prick blood test, which I hate, being a needlephobe)

Mine was yesterday, and it not only confirmed I've lost just over a stone since this time last year, but also my body fat percentage is down from 30.4% to 22.4% from last year









Rather pleased with that!



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh you are all so kind  I really do wish I felt differently - and I wish I had the tools to be able to feel differently about myself. I've never had confidence in myself physically - maybe one day.


Another gentle telling off here - you need to start loving yourself the way you are, m'lady. Or, to put it another way (I have this coaster myself!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Gosh what a great drop in body fat, well done @Jesthar - you should be rightly pleased with yourself. Nice coaster too.

I am trying to love myself - I am. I tried on my outfit for Saturday night earlier - and I was almost pleased with how I looked. Almost. I went to Fat Club last night and lost another pound, I think really I didn't as I had felt so sick all day that I didn't really eat, so it was probably "stayed the same" - but that's okay too, I had such a big loss last week. Trying to get back on it - but still unable to run die to the gammy hip, which is fairly painful and means my exercise has gone to nothing. I've walked half a mile to the pub tonight and half a mile home and it's so sore now. Most pesky.

Work tomorrow after a couple of days off...don't want to go - but at least I have leftovers for lunch from my yummy pinchofnom dinner tonight 

Keep at it everyone, onwards and downwards.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Mrs Funkin Your aim was to get in your dress and you've done it yippppeeeee congratulations 

Which shows you can do it, you have done it. So you wear your dress and you smile and be proud!

Now change your thinking, it's now a lifestyle change NOT a diet, I dislike that word. Your hip needs rest or you'll make things worse.

Well done my lovely! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @ewelsh - I am trying to think positive, now I'm exactly halfway through my hoped weight loss. I'd like to lose a little more before the wearing of the Target Dress at the end of July, so my boobs aren't quite so "there"!  I'm also trying to imagine life moving forwards - I know I often drink too much and eat too many S&V crisps and too much cheese. All of those things have been massively reigned in but I do want to occasionally be able to have too much cheese and fizz and crisps! I guess I need to get to my target first, one step at a time.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I am neither fit, healthy or happy today. I've got a stinking cold which came on out of no where yesterday afternoon. I swear I caught it at the doctor's on Wednesday...go in with one thing, come out with another.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor @Charity your a little run down from with lack of sleep and worry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm just sticking my head in to put a photo of me in my posh frock tonight for a do. I'm not doing it to solicit comments, I'm just so pleased that I'm actually kind of okay with how I look and people were pretty nice about my weight loss too.










Still a long way to go but better than it was three months ago!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm just sticking my head in to put a photo of me in my posh frock tonight for a do. I'm not doing it to solicit comments, I'm just so pleased that I'm actually kind of okay with how I look and people were pretty nice about my weight loss too.
> 
> View attachment 407987
> 
> ...


Even if you don't want to solicit comments... Wow! You're looking great! Your weight loss is amazing.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Wowsers! You look fabulous, you really do  The dress is fab but the smile is even better!! xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks both, you’re very kind


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks both, you're very kind


Nothing to do with kindness, actually, only about good eye sight.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

OMG you look fantastic!!!

You have lost tons of weight it’s sooooo noticeable!

I bet you had a lot of great comments!!

Hope you had a super time and felt great!

You have inspired me to get my act in gear now!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks HB  Some of it is deffo clever angle of photo but I'm pleased with how it's going. Mind you after last night, I'm sure this week will not provide me with a weight loss! Lemon meringue was good though, hehe.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

This morning I'm not feeling great after doing 50km on a mountain bike yesterday for the Haughton Giant Challenge.

But the event was meticulously organised and the volunteers were brilliant. 

I really feel like I achieved something rather impressive, but this morning my wrists are killing me.

Now if I could only lose the weight I need to lose instead of putting some back on, next year should be easier....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well done @MilleD, not sure how far that is, I need it in miles.:Meh Definitely a rest day today then.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Well done @MilleD, not sure how far that is, I need it in miles.:Meh Definitely a rest day today then.


Just over 31 miles. But some of the terrain was almost impossible to ride on. One field of note was full of oil seed rape that had gone to seed. There was no path, just a flattened area of plant matter. Uphill. With invisible tractor ruts.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrs F you look lovely. Don’t lose too much more though!

I have been hopeless the last couple of weeks. I stopped drinking cola at home, which is great, but got an almighty 2 week headache followed by a migraine. I ate practically nothing which is generally bad but probably exacerbated the headaches. Oh and lost 1kg. I ate nothing at all, bar a glass of milk, for days. And lost 1kg. 

When I was skinny, years ago, I had a bad ear infection and didn’t eat for a week. Lost 9 pounds that I didn’t have spare. Why now that I have lots spare doesn’t it work?!?

Bleurgh. I’m now eating cheese and onion crisps, a 170g bag. But no cola as I’m not going through that again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks Jaf, still a long way to go though. 

As for weight loss, who knows? There’s no reason to it sometimes. I’ve had weeks I’ve been really good and had a small loss, weeks I’ve not been good and had a huge loss and most are in between. 

Hope you’re feeling better though.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs F you are my inspiration this week.

I weighed myself on Monday morning and was horrified. 

Diet started with gusto yesterday and put my name down for a comp today (which I wasn’t going to play in) just for the exercise!!

So on day 2 and still motivated!

I feel like printing off your photo and sticking it on the fridge but decided that might be slightly stalker ish lol!!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm just sticking my head in to put a photo of me in my posh frock tonight for a do. I'm not doing it to solicit comments, I'm just so pleased that I'm actually kind of okay with how I look and people were pretty nice about my weight loss too.
> 
> View attachment 407987
> 
> ...


Okay okay! Wow you look fabulous, there is no okay at all, well done you! Love your dress too xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, HB, that would be funny. Mrs F appearing on a fridge near you soon  Glad if I can provide a little motivation. Mine appears to have gone this week, maybe I need a week off. I have heard that said before when trying to lose weight.

@ewelsh thank you so much. I showed the picture to someone at work today. Her response was, "That's not you! There's no way that's you!"


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, HB, that would be funny. Mrs F appearing on a fridge near you soon  Glad if I can provide a little motivation. Mine appears to have gone this week, maybe I need a week off. I have heard that said before when trying to lose weight.
> 
> @ewelsh thank you so much. I showed the picture to someone at work today. Her response was, "That's not you! There's no way that's you!"


Can you be my motivation too? I've seen the photos on Facebook of me that were taken of the event on Sunday :Shy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @MilleD - I know that feeling all too well. I have cried over photos on FB, just because I currently am not hating pictures of me doesn't mean I don't understand.

Come on, back on the SW Wagon with you! You know it's okay to do (unless you want to drink a big bottle of fizz, eat starter, main course and a big fat lemon meringue for pudding, and totally blow your Syns by about 80! hehe) and you know it works. Come on, join me on the plates of salad and a banana instead of a custard cream


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @MilleD - I know that feeling all too well. I have cried over photos on FB, just because I currently am not hating pictures of me doesn't mean I don't understand.
> 
> Come on, back on the SW Wagon with you! You know it's okay to do (unless you want to drink a big bottle of fizz, eat starter, main course and a big fat lemon meringue for pudding, and totally blow your Syns by about 80! hehe) and you know it works. Come on, join me on the plates of salad and a banana instead of a custard cream




I've been back on since yesterday morning. Done ok so far. I'm currently sat eating pickled onions for a snack. I'd rather have Pringles but there we are.

My main thing I need to cut out is wine - I don't eat much sweet stuff at all. It's not helped by the not so new now fella taking me out places and bringing wine and flowers round when he comes over.

Oh, and telling me that I'm beautiful the way I am, when what I really need is for him to say I'm a fat g!t. Nicely of course 

I do have the Slimming World plan nailed now, and I know it works when you don't cheat.

Damn that wine....


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> I've been back on since yesterday morning. Done ok so far. I'm currently sat eating pickled onions for a snack. I'd rather have Pringles but there we are.
> 
> My main thing I need to cut out is wine - I don't eat much sweet stuff at all. It's not helped by the not so new now fella taking me out places and bringing wine and flowers round when he comes over.
> 
> ...


If you are really really good in the day you can still have a glass of wine!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, HB, that would be funny. Mrs F appearing on a fridge near you soon  Glad if I can provide a little motivation. Mine appears to have gone this week, maybe I need a week off. I have heard that said before when trying to lose weight.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Long term dieting definitely needs a metabolism shift - so enjoy the week - have a minor blow out - then back to the grindstone next week!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mrs F reporting in after Fat Club. I had a loss of 1.5lbs (I have no clue how, as I really ate quite a lot on Saturday night and nibbled all day Sunday and can't run currently, so obviously I was well behaved enough the rest of the time!), which brings me to 26lbs in 13 weeks. I don't want to lose any faster than this, so it's all good. 

Just over four weeks until the wedding, so hopefully a bit more weight loss before then and the frock will be all good


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mrs F reporting in after Fat Club. I had a loss of 1.5lbs (I have no clue how, as I really ate quite a lot on Saturday night and nibbled all day Sunday and can't run currently, so obviously I was well behaved enough the rest of the time!), which brings me to 26lbs in 13 weeks. I don't want to lose any faster than this, so it's all good.
> 
> Just over four weeks until the wedding, so hopefully a bit more weight loss before then and the frock will be all good


Ooh well done Mrs F!!

Inspired by you I've been good this week. Eaten healthily - no crisps or chocolate or biscuits or cake!! Trying to get more golf in and exercise. I am having a sneaky glass of red tonight as a treat (medicinal antioxidants obviously) but allowed as I won my comp today - playing golf in the Chiltern Hills where you have to be a mountain goat lol!!

Not weighing myself til the weekend but feeling fitter if nothing else!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hurrah! Congratulations on winning the golf tourney, HB. You only entered it to get some steps in too  Brilliant. Sneaky glass of red - nice. We discussed this very thing tonight at Fat Club, having a little treat. It's not all about weight. Great stuff HB, well done for being on track. Keep at it.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Brilliant and wow that’s a really good achievement well done you!

Go girl! X


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’ve gone right off my new doctor. He told me I need to lose weight! It’s the first time anyone has ever told me that. Slightly annoyed that he told me to walk more as I can’t. I get the feeling he doesn’t understand (not a new thing with drs). He didn’t even weigh me, just looked at my blood results and looked me up and down. Sigh. I do know he’s right but it’s a bit of a shock, I’ve been this weight for 8 years and seen countless drs. Also my weight has nothing to do with my health, I have things missing/ broken. Grrrr/ arrgghh.

Oh and now have iron anaemia to add to my list of broken parts. Not sure how to manage the tablets as they have to be taken apart from others. Going to have to make a new timetable.

Ho hum. Going to be stricter with myself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh poor Jaf  Don't you love the sensitive-ness of folk sometimes  

I went on some fancy scales at work yesterday - and got told off by the Wellbing Team man for having too much body fat (I told him it was a lot less that 13 weeks ago!) and not enough water. He was very impressed with my muscle mass though - and told me that my bones weighed heavier than the average female and probably due to having a larger frame. Which pleased me as it means I don't ever have to try to be size 8 as I just can't  He also said that because of my muscle mass, my BMI will not be as low as I would like it to be. 

Quite interesting really. Except for the getting told off bit


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Glad you actually got quite sensible advice re BMI Mrs F. It’s amazing how many people are told they are obese because of their bmi when really they are just muscular.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Yes I’ve read muscle weighs more than fat and that sportspeople often technically have high BMIs. 

I have weeny bones though. The only thing that is weeny! But I could physically be an 8 again. Actually these days I’m sure I’d be a 6 as sizes have changed. I have a size 12 dress that has a 24inch waist. 

I had mince beef pie and mash for tea. Sigh. But no chocolate. If I have a proper dinner I don’t then pig out on junk.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> As for weight loss, who knows? There's no reason to it sometimes. I've had weeks I've been really good and had a small loss, weeks I've not been good and had a huge loss and most are in between.


Tell me about it! I've been off down my favourite craft and spa hotel for a few days, and inbetweeen spa tratments and making loads of (mainly cat themed!) goodies, I've stuffed myself silly - two course breakfasts, substantial lunches, three course dinners with big puddings - and only done one formal exercise class (Pilates, which I do anyway).

So it was with trepidation I got on the Wii Fit last night, fully expecting it to say "Arrgh, gerrof - what have you been DOING, you porker?!?"

And... I'd gained less than one pound - yet some days I can gain more than that depite eating heathily and exercising!  Not that I'm complaining about not gaining weight, but there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it sometimes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Jesthar I share your pain, if I weigh myself in the week, it can be most disheartening, which I guess is why at Fat Club they prefer you not to.

I lost 2.5 lbs tonight at Fat Club, so now 28.5 lbs in 14 weeks. I'm really very happy. Except about my lovely Oasis sweatshirt, which I keep trying to say is slouch style but husband just says it's too big. Pppffftttt. I shall wear it tomorrow to prove him wrong  I'm currently wearing my Christmas cat PJs and they are huge so I think they are going to have to be consigned to the Fat Clothes box in the loft. I'm not throwing everything to the charity shop this time as I've done that three times before.

I hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I just measured my waist. I have 7 inches to lose to get into a dress I worn 16 years ago.

It needs an iron though...it's silk, I'd be scared to iron it. It's the prettiest thing I've ever owned so I'll never get rid of it even though I'll probably never wear it again.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Jesthar I share your pain, if I weigh myself in the week, it can be most disheartening, which I guess is why at Fat Club they prefer you not to.
> 
> I lost 2.5 lbs tonight at Fat Club, so now 28.5 lbs in 14 weeks. I'm really very happy. Except about my lovely Oasis sweatshirt, which I keep trying to say is slouch style but husband just says it's too big. Pppffftttt. I shall wear it tomorrow to prove him wrong  I'm currently wearing my Christmas cat PJs and they are huge so I think they are going to have to be consigned to the Fat Clothes box in the loft. I'm not throwing everything to the charity shop this time as I've done that three times before.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well


Another 2.5lbs is amazing Mrs F!!

And to think you need a new wardrobe too!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I making do really, HB, as I’m happy to spend on house things but less happy to spend on clothes - many of my clothes are sale buys or from Sainsbury’s. A few things are so big I can’t wear them but I don’t think for me the “lose ten pounds, drop a dress size” thing works, so I can make do. I’ve lost 28 and gone down one or two sizes, depending what it is. So no new wardrobe for me. Unless there are cats on it...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

(on this note, I tried on three skirts this morning that I bought in Australia in 2000...they still have labels...I am a surf chick at heart, haha...and they fit! Another half a stone and I will happily wear them in public!)


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@Mrs Funkin you look amazing!

When I did the Ration Challenge week, everyone in the online community was on about how much weight they were losing. I lost nothing. Zilch. Nada. I know that wasn't the point of the Challenge, but it would have been a nice side effect! Ho hum.

I've had a week and a half off from dieting - mainly eating reasonably sensibly but I caved on Tuesday and munched my way through no less than THREE Maltesers bars, which made me realise I need to get back on the wagon! Maybe the time off will have kick-started my metabolism and I'll be able to lose a little more. Here's hoping...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just made a couple of salads I can have cold after golf when I'm ravenous!!

A taboulleh made with frekkeh as I hadn't got bulgar wheat and a french lentil salad (can be eaten hot or cold).

Thanks @LJC675 I used the lemon pepper seasoning for the taboulleh and it's brilliant!!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Just made a couple of salads I can have cold after golf when I'm ravenous!!
> 
> A taboulleh made with frekkeh as I hadn't got bulgar wheat and a french lentil salad (can be eaten hot or cold).
> 
> ...


Looks yummy! I've also had lentils for lunch - been using up the leftovers from the Syrian meal I cooked for a fundraising event on Sunday!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow Mrs F, 28 pounds. You are amazing.

I’ve been bobbing about in my pop up pool. An advantage of ample fat store is I’m very floaty! I don’t know why but aqua aerobics is a lot easier on my breathing, I’ve found my exercise for the summer. I managed enough bobbing about to feel it in my thighs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

How are we all? How'd you finish up in your golf tournament @huckybuck? If nothing else, you'll have walked miles.

I have a current obsession with nectarines...which I'm sure I need to break or I'll put weight on from all the fruit sugar. Still, I think it's better than the Twix that I really could quite fancy.

Had a new breakfast this morning, as I got a box of Special K protein berries cereal free in my Ocado order (!!). So I had chopped nectarine and banana, fat free natural yoghurt and then 20g of this new cereal on top (for those on SW plan, 20g is half HEB). Actually rather nice, I'm not much of a cereal girl - but really all it does is add a bit of crunch and fibre. I might see if I can figure how to take the same to work tomorrow, make a change from my Ready Brek as I think it's warm again and I'm not sure I need "Central Heating for Kids" on a day when it's 23 degrees 

Hope all is going well for everyone. Onwards and downwards!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’ve just had a Choc ice. In my defence I was vacuuming, which I hate, and got very hot. Had a storm yesterday and there’s dust everywhere. It’s still 34 and it was like a sauna earlier.

No weight lose for a month, no surprise really. But at least I’ve not gained any.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

I've just had home-made fried fish and chips!  In my defence, my husband was trying to get me to eat a Danish pastry yesterday and I resisted, plus the kids have been tucking in to chocolate chip cookies with gooey chocolate centres, right in front of me, and the smell was heavenly!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Things happen - I think it's about conscious choices @NaomiM and @Jaf - and if you want to have those things (just as I wanted fizz on the weekend), then you have it. I've been reading a lot about calories as I could see that I was starting to panic if I had something that wasn't "on plan" and needed to reassure myself that having a couple of glasses of fizz won't kill me! It might mean I lost half a pound less that week but so be it. If it is a conscious decision to have it, then that's fine. It's the mindless shovelling in of food that I need to stop! I am already starting to panic about trying to keep the weight off should I ever get to target (and indeed trying to keep this weight off that I've already lost). I find it okay focus-wise to lose weight but not so much the keeping it off. Me and many thousands of people I think, hence why there are so many returners to Fat Clubs I suspect.

Oh to be a naturally slim person! I blame my mother


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've been trying to diet but I like eating too much. However I've got my exercise routine back to how it used to be and I'm feeling a LOT better for it. Clothes are fitting better which is good but my weight hasn't moved much in the last three weeks


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh to be a naturally slim person! I blame my mother


I know what you mean! The excess weight definitely runs down the female line in my family - my husband eats huge portions, loves cakes and biscuits, sugar in his tea, yet he's skinny as a rake, while I generally eat sensibly and drink mainly water, and I'm struggling to shift the weight and regularly get asked if I'm expecting another baby! Ho hum...


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's the mindless shovelling in of food that I need to stop!


Yeah me too. I've often gone to eat the second half of something, only to realise it's already been scoffed! I'm doing a lot better at snacking in the evening, sitting in front of the tv. It's very connected to drinking cola, as I love crisps and cheesy puffs and they go together so well. I no longer buy cola and crisps on the weekly shop. I do still buy treats at the cinema and cola in a cafe.

I estimate I'm eating 600 cals less a day, all junk. I'm happy about that, heathwise.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh cheesy puffs from Lidl are my very favourite. I can demolish the whole giant bag very easily though, so I don't buy them now either. I share your cheesy puff pain!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Mmmmmm! Yummy.

80g bag is only 300cals. But it just all adds up.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> How are we all? How'd you finish up in your golf tournament @huckybuck? If nothing else, you'll have walked miles.
> 
> I have a current obsession with nectarines...which I'm sure I need to break or I'll put weight on from all the fruit sugar. Still, I think it's better than the Twix that I really could quite fancy.
> 
> ...


Ok Mrs F - so the first day was a disaster - went round in 85 which was 5 over my handicap.
Second day a lot better - went round in 77 which was 3 under my handicap. 
It wasn't enough to win unfortunately but I did scrape 2nd so chuffed to bits with that. 
I've got another comp tomorrow and I'm desperate to repeat yesterday lol!

So that means a bottle of wine and late night AGAIN! I thought golf was supposed to make you healthy lol!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Steps were good though!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wowsers! Some serious steppage going on there HB, I'm impressed  

Well done on second place too, pretty good jump up the leaderboard after day one. Congratulations *presents shiny trophy*


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wowsers! Some serious steppage going on there HB, I'm impressed
> 
> Well done on second place too, pretty good jump up the leaderboard after day one. Congratulations *presents shiny trophy*


My Dad's advice after Day 1 was to snatch it back Tigress rofl!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just reporting in. Fat Club this week has brought me to a nice round number of 30lbs lost (1.5 this week), only 19 to go! 

However, I am off to afternoon tea later for my god daughter’s 18th birthday (Wimbledon themed no less!) and there will be alcohol all weekend, so next week at FC may be the first time I don’t lose! Ah well, I do have to do normal things too and sometimes it’s just how it is  

Hope you are all hanging in there, keep on track if you can. I shall try to minimise the damage by not eating crisps, going for a run (hopefully!) and eating well the rest of the weekend. 

Happy Weekend!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I had a shocking reset metabolism day yesterday (well that's what I am calling it anyhow lol) 

I played in a golf comp away at a tough course (food provided all day) and managed to consume a croissant at breakfast, victoria sandwich and flapjack mid morning, buffet lunch and 2 puddings!! I also had cheese and wine when I got home!! The only positive I can say was it was a long challenging course so the steps and active minutes will have been good!!

So it's back to the grindstone today!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I had a shocking reset metabolism day yesterday (well that's what I am calling it anyhow lol)
> 
> I played in a golf comp away at a tough course (food provided all day) and managed to consume a croissant at breakfast, victoria sandwich and flapjack mid morning, buffet lunch and 2 puddings!! I also had cheese and wine when I got home!! The only positive I can say was it was a long challenging course so the steps and active minutes will have been good!!
> 
> So it's back to the grindstone today!!


The thing to remember is that one indulgent day here and there (or even one reasonably indulgent day a week) isn't going to pile on the pounds. It's consistant, persistant overeating/poor quality eating and high calorie snacking that does a lot of the damage in most cases. Or too much alcohol/fizzy drinks (of all kinds).

To put that into context, I haven't given up my Saturday fry up or my Wednesday pizza night, but I've still lost a stone in the last year


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’ve had a friend staying for a few days. I’m amazed how much he eats. It seems to be all he thinks about. It’s exhausting. Yesterday: cereal, loads of biscuits, whole bounty, whole bag m&ms, 3 course lunch (salad, bread, paella, chicken&chips, cheese cake and coffee 10euros!), whole pizza, crisps. He does the 5/2 diet normally and is constantly tired so I don’t think it works for him.

I had 2 biscuits, 1 course lunch (chicken&chips) and 2 slices of pizza. Not exactly healthy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm just popping in to post some photos of yesterday's afternoon tea delights  it was such a beautiful setting and the tea was delicious. A lovely day with our god daughter for her 18th and worth every calorie 


















































































So it's dust for me today after all that! I possibly may have had Prosecco for my dinner. No actual dinner, just a bottle of Prosecco!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm just popping in to post some photos of yesterday's afternoon tea delights  it was such a beautiful setting and the tea was delicious. A lovely day with our god daughter for her 18th and worth every calorie
> 
> View attachment 409880
> 
> ...


That does look delicious! Glad you had such a lovely afternoon.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I drank my body weight yesterday after a difficult week at work. Pretty sure Im still pissed


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow @Mrs Funkin , that looks delicious! I'm sure the odd day off is actually good for the metabolism - at least that's what I tell myself!

We're away for the weekend in Leighton Buzzard. Hubby is at Silverstone watching the F1, DS and DD1 are with the grandparents, and DD2 and I are just chilling and exploring the local area. I was feeling pleased with myself today having lost a couple more pounds over the last week, then going for a long walk in a country park today, pushing the pushchair up all the hills. I ordered soup from the cafe for lunch, trying to be good, but it came with a WHOLE baguette, white of course, with real butter, and I ended up eating it all! Then I bought DD2 a chocolate brownie and ended up eating most of that too as she was too full up!

So I'm putting today down as a "reset day" too


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ooh that looks amazing Mrs F!! 

A friend of mine got married at Amberley Castle - it was such an amazing setting!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

They were prepping for a wedding on Friday. When we were planning our wedding, we did enquire at Amberley Castle (as it was in the days when venues were just becoming licensed to conduct a wedding) but it was so much money! I'd actually still want to get married in church - but to have it as a reception venue would be incredible. Lucky friends of yours. My best mate got married at Highclere Castle (where they film Downton Abbey) and I was Matron of Honour. That was quite the setting too.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> They were prepping for a wedding on Friday. When we were planning our wedding, we did enquire at Amberley Castle (as it was in the days when venues were just becoming licensed to conduct a wedding) but it was so much money! I'd actually still want to get married in church - but to have it as a reception venue would be incredible. Lucky friends of yours. My best mate got married at Highclere Castle (where they film Downton Abbey) and I was Matron of Honour. That was quite the setting too.


Ooh might need a pic of that!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sadly no such thing as digital photos then, it was all real  I don't think I've even got any scans of the photos from that day.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Non scale victories, since I’ve been awful at cleaning up my diet. 1. Finally learned to squat snatch, which is just as well because otherwise the coach was going to become prematurely grey! 2. After deciding I just don’t have the time to meal prep at the moment, I asked the local meal delivery company who supplies some of the coaches at my gym to do it for me for a month. As I don’t do scales, I took some ‘before’ shots for accountability and I actually don’t look as soft as I thought. Having a cider to celebrate!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ooooh, I love an NSV  Well done @Orla - it's not all about the weight. Enjoy the cider.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

So ast week was my first week back on track since Canada. I put on 8lb out there and lost 5lb last week, so I am feeling good! Thursday is weigh day so we shall see if the downward trend continues...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well done @Tawny75 that's a great loss, obviously you're straight back on track


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I drank my body weight yesterday after a difficult week at work. Pretty sure Im still pissed


Oh no BarneyBobCat! 
How can you fulfil your slave duties to Barney-Baby if you've been on "Devils P*ss?" What if Sir Scratchalot needs an emergency lift to the vet? You'll be unable to drive . I'm not suggesting a church visit after a stressful week, but maybe there's another way to de-stress?


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

TriTri said:


> Oh no BarneyBobCat!
> How can you fulfil your slave duties to Barney-Baby if you've been on "Devils P*ss?" What if Sir Scratchalot needs an emergency lift to the vet? You'll be unable to drive . I'm not suggesting a church visit after a stressful week, but maybe there's another way to de-stress?


Thats what Taxis are for!

(Mrs BarneyBobCat was the parent on Friday)


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I did a 16 mile bike ride yesterday :Angelic

Sadly, there was a stop for cake halfway round...


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

That sounds perfect - life is all about balance, after all...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

That's my exercise for the day done!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> That's my exercise for the day done!


Good for you! I hate cycling, so you can do my share as well if you want


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> That's my exercise for the day done!
> View attachment 410169


Nice average


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> Good for you! I hate cycling, so you can do my share as well if you want


I luuuurve cycling. I hadn't been on my road bike for a while until I went yesterday. Just love being outside and watching the fields glide by.

Not a fan of a big hill after crossing a windy reservoir, but you can't have everything


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I luuuurve cycling. I hadn't been on my road bike for a while until I went yesterday. Just love being outside and watching the fields glide by.
> 
> Not a fan of a big hill after crossing a windy reservoir, but you can't have everything


I don't mind an exercise bike (if you could get one that generate electricity I actually think that would be a good way to get fit and reduce power bills at the same time  ), but never really enjoyed cycling even as a kid. I had a bike and passed my cycling proficiency test, but never really cycled much aside from on the camp site on holiday. Haven't owned a bike since - cycling on todays roads is way too scary a prospect...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> I don't mind an exercise bike (if you could get one that generate electricity I actually think that would be a good way to get fit and reduce power bills at the same time  ), but never really enjoyed cycling even as a kid. I had a bike and passed my cycling proficiency test, but never really cycled much aside from on the camp site on holiday. Haven't owned a bike since - cycling on todays roads is way too scary a prospect...


Yeah, the roads aren't the best. I'm quite lucky that I have some lanes near me, and we load up the bikes and go from my sister's house which is beautiful green country, with farms and just the odd tractor to try to avoid. When we ride in a group, usually 4 or 6, there is etiquette where we let each other know of hazards which works out quite well.

You'd have to pedal pretty hard to boil the kettle, so not sure if that's a goer


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Yeah, the roads aren't the best. I'm quite lucky that I have some lanes near me, and we load up the bikes and go from my sister's house which is beautiful green country, with farms and just the odd tractor to try to avoid. When we ride in a group, usually 4 or 6, there is etiquette where we let each other know of hazards which works out quite well.


My other hangup is my autie brain struggles to do 'pointless travel' - I know going out for a walk, jog or cycle is good exercise, but my brain sees it as a boring waste of time 



MilleD said:


> You'd have to pedal pretty hard to boil the kettle, so not sure if that's a goer


 True, but a steady half an hour a day might knock a few quid off the bill! Probably not very efficient either way, though


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> My other hangup is my autie brain struggles to do 'pointless travel' - I know going out for a walk, jog or cycle is good exercise, but my brain sees it as a boring waste of time


Pfft, it's not pointless!! Did you not see me mention cake?! :Hilarious


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> Pfft, it's not pointless!! Did you not see me mention cake?! :Hilarious


Yeah, but I can get cake without needing to cycle for it  If it were the ONLY way to get cake, that would be different...  But only if I really wanted cake, otherwise it would still be pointless!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

It was lovely out this morning, beautiful day to be cycling round the countryside. I even met a ginger cat on the way round


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello Fitties!

So, off I went to Fat Club tonight, expecting a gain due to the Afternoon Tea and bottles of fizz and BBQ...and I'd actually lost a pound. To me this goes to show that even with two days, if I can reign it in for the other five days of the week, it's maybe a do-able lifestyle for me. Excitingly, I am now in a new stone - only by half a pound but still  So it's 31 pounds in 16 weeks, my average has slowed a little but I'd expect it to - plus I've only just been able to run again, so hopefully the weight will continue to go downwards as I can run a bit more. 

Hope all is going well for everyone  I really am so very very pleased.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello Fitties!
> 
> So, off I went to Fat Club tonight, expecting a gain due to the Afternoon Tea and bottles of fizz and BBQ...and I'd actually lost a pound. To me this goes to show that even with two days, if I can reign it in for the other five days of the week, it's maybe a do-able lifestyle for me. Excitingly, I am now in a new stone - only by half a pound but still  So it's 31 pounds in 16 weeks, my average has slowed a little but I'd expect it to - plus I've only just been able to run again, so hopefully the weight will continue to go downwards as I can run a bit more.
> 
> Hope all is going well for everyone  I really am so very very pleased.


And so you should be!! 
Well done Mrs F xxx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Well done @Mrs Funkin


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Who wants to eat healthier, drink less (alcohol), go veggie, give up smoking, drink more water, lose weight, take more exercise, sleep better?
> 
> Has anyone got a weight or fitness goal they want to aim for?
> 
> This is the thread for us to post our desires and objectives, share ideas for recipes or diet hints and tips and motivate, challenge and support each other along the way.


I started end of February this year and have lost 6 kg. I would like to get rid of 3 more. Trying to eat a bit better and also exercise with Leslie Sansone. I pay a monthly fee and get a video per day. It does feel like I know the rest of the class members.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I had my first weigh in without a loss this week - I stayed the same, which I'm kind of pleased with given the fortnight of eating and drinking! I've not been eating properly (too much going on) and drinking too much, so to have a "stay the same" is all good. After all, that's eventually what I want to be able to do, so I am practising  

Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’ve stayed the same for weeks now. I’ve postponed trying to lose weight for the rest of the summer, it’s just too hot. I went to do the weekly shop and just walking from the car had me huffing and puffing.

I have been working on my psychological attachment to food though. I realise that I eat when I’m bored, as a reward and when stressed. I think I’ve cracked the bored eating, reward eating is much harder and stress eating I’m not tackling just yet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh absolutely @Jaf - I also eat for boredom, reward and stress. I'd like to say it's improving but I don't think it is - I think it's just I eat healthier things at the moment.

It doesn't stop me wanting beige food though...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> It doesn't stop me wanting beige food though...


My works buffet lunches are always beige, sausage rolls/chicken kebabs/onion bhajis/sandiwhiches etc. Gives me a rotten stomach and chronic wind!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

From extreme heat to pouring rain. The weather isn’t being kind to those of us attempting to be fit lately is it?! How are we all managing? I’ve skipped a few training sessions in the heat but managed a tough mudder in the pouring rain today, so hopefully that made up for it!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The golf goes on despite the weather lol!! 

Luckily it was just warm and wet today!

Biggest problem are horse flies!!

Weight has stabilised as had a stressful couple of weeks and thought sod it - but luckily it’s not gone the wrong way!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I’m struggling as we’ve had a lot of socialising and today we are at a wedding, so it was dinner out last night, hotel brekkie today and tomorrow, lots to eat and drink today. Oh well. It’s the first wedding we’ve been to in a few years and there are no more due, so I shan’t worry in the grand scheme of life  the scales won’t be my friend on Wednesday!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm struggling as we've had a lot of socialising and today we are at a wedding, so it was dinner out last night, hotel brekkie today and tomorrow, lots to eat and drink today. Oh well. It's the first wedding we've been to in a few years and there are no more due, so I shan't worry in the grand scheme of life  the scales won't be my friend on Wednesday!


You can leave them to their own devices this Wednesday and see them next week. Gives you some time to digest this wedding weekend. Have fun!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello you lot,

I'm just popping in now we are back to show you a photo of the dress that started all this in the first place! I reckon I've probably put on four pounds in the last four days. Eek. Anyway, here it is  I thought I looked okay but there were a lot of very tall, very slim girls there, so I felt very very frumpy indeed (and I'm 1.73m!).










Anyway, back on it now again. Time to get my head back in the game. I shall report back on Wednesday with how much I've gained!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

That looks lovely on you! X


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Ah MrsF you do look great, lovely toned arms, collar bones and “roomy” top. Most importantly you look really happy.

I went to the beach today, had a great time floating about.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Orla and @Jaf - I'm lacking in motivation again at the moment though. I was glad this morning though as a friend of mine has decided to start running, so I went with her for a run/walk this morning, then after we'd walked home, I went for a bit more of a run along the Prom. We shall go again on Thursday morning - I do love having a week off work


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

You look more than okay! Beautiful lady with a stunning smile


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww Mrs F - dress looks beautiful - you look utterly FANTASTIC!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

*blushing* thanks @GingerNinja and @huckybuck 

It's funny GN, I always was embarrassed by my cheesy grin in photos but I've learned to love it - mostly as it distracts from the rest of me, haha!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Morning, I faced the scales and stayed the same weight. I’m actually very pleased as I’ve drunk too much and eaten lots of “naughty” things. However, I’ve also made some more considered choices and am running a bit more again. I’ve had a slow weight loss month this month but we’ve had a lot of socialising and life gets in the way of a diet sometimes. I shall hope for a controlled week this week.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my word, you put me to shame you have all been doing so brilliantly - :Jawdrop 

Its been a horrible couple of months for me health-wise with silent migraines but I am determined to get back on track. A couple of weeks ago I started my walking again and last week I re-ignited my membership with the gym after I joined and never had the induction!! Just some fast walking on a steep gradient at the moment, but need to start slowly - for me it was about making the gym a part of a routine when I go to work.

You are all so inspiring!! X


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I've managed to get my diet sort of back on track, exercising loads and feeling great for it - been doing an average of 8 sessions a week. Sticking to low calorie days Monday to Thursday and have cut my boozing right down which is a miracle for me - I do love a cold beer! I've lost 6 pounds in the same number of weeks - I hoped for more with my exercise routine but I am still enjoying my weekends a little too much I think


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well. I've lost ALL motivation. I know I will have put loads of weight on as all I've done the past three weeks is eat and drink too much alcohol and I am fed up with myself for having no control whatsoever. It's absolutely awful! I'm so disappointed in myself. 

Sigh.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I've lost ALL motivation. I know I will have put loads of weight on as all I've done the past three weeks is eat and drink too much alcohol and I am fed up with myself for having no control whatsoever. It's absolutely awful! I'm so disappointed in myself.
> 
> Sigh.


I feel your pain  3 gym visits and I've lost my mojo as well although I know mine is hormonal (we won't go there!) 
Is there anything in particular you know is a trigger point? I'm sure you probably haven't put much on, if any. Don't beat yourself up, it's ok not to be on it 100% - you know you've got this!! I've had a cry and been told off by OH for being stressed about it all!! Lol! x


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I've lost ALL motivation. I know I will have put loads of weight on as all I've done the past three weeks is eat and drink too much alcohol and I am fed up with myself for having no control whatsoever. It's absolutely awful! I'm so disappointed in myself.
> 
> Sigh.


Chin up, lass - it happens! I've put on 4 pounds in the last 12 days thanks to being away camping and working on a stall at a big Christian event - I may have been on my feet all day and doing 10,000 steps every day by about 7pm, but the flip side is way too much coffee, cake and chocolate in order to keep going...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I know. I am just annoyed at myself. My triggers can be anything @Ali71 - currently I think I am hormonal carb craving though (peri-menopausal so no idea what is going on!). However we went to dinner at friends last night and I had starter, main, pudding and cheese!!!!!!!! For goodness sake. No restraint at all (well, little restraint anyway, if it was no restraint I'd have eaten way more cheese!).

Tomorrow is another day. I'll just eat dust and tomatoes


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

7 weeks in, 8 pounds off. Not sure how but dropped 2 pounds in the last week which is a welcome change. It could be sleep depravation from Barney being a menace during the night. Just need to keep this weight loss going. Im down to 13 stone 8 pounds - still overweight on the dreaded BMI checker at 25.7. I don't think I look it - but I still want to lose another stone to be back to where I was when I felt super fit. Gym again at lunch!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well done BBC - that’s over half a dress size you know  

I went to Fat Club. Worked out I’ve eaten out (and drunk) 15 times in 21 days...Deary me. Anyway, I had my first gain (one pound), we had a big discussion about staying motivated and how to cope with a gain. I probably would have turned to drink but had to go to hospital to try to sort my MIL as she was admitted again. Every cloud and all that...

Have just been for a run, it’s a beautiful morning on the Prom with a calm sea and gorgeous blue sky. I’m now in the garden with a beady eye on the furry boy as there’s a teenage seagull hovering around. 

Hope everyone is getting on okay.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

1 pound for eating out that much is a success! Just got to get back to slimming ways.

(My little black dress is too small for me btw)


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Back to Fat Club tonight and I lost 1.5lbs, so got rid of the pound I put on last week. Not much of a loss but given the week we've had, it will do. Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Another pound off for me too - 9lbs now. Might treat myself to beer tonight


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Another pound off for me too - 9lbs now. Might treat myself to beer tonight


That'll be your lb back on


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

SbanR said:


> That'll be your lb back on


Nah. I'm in the gym now and will be tomorrow lunch to balance it out


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry, I am still at it. 6 weeks since coming back from Canada, I have lost 13lb


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I've lost at least one of the pounds I gained whilst away. I suspect progress may have been faster if I wasn't still eating all the leftover biscuits and chocolate I brought back...


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Been a good girl this last week - stopped the wine completely!! Can’t say I feel any better or sleeping any better - skin is shocking and I have had a headache for a whole week BUT 
I have lost 2lb. 
Haven’t changed anything diet wise as thought doing the wine was a good enough start this week - might try a bit harder next week. 

Will have a blip on Sun as off to a BBQ but seriously thinking of driving just to stop myself falling off the wagon lol.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m still off the cola at home and I think I’ll stay off it as I don’t want to go through the hell off stopping it ever again. I do have the odd can of cola when I’m out.

Everything else diet wise is not happening until September. I’ve been trying to see my gp for 2 weeks but he’s never in. Everything basically closes for August. I could see the other gp but I can’t, I don’t know her!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Drank beer and still lost another 1/2lb! 
:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Drank beer and still lost another 1/2lb!
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Typical !!!!!
Men lol !!!!!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Drank beer and still lost another 1/2lb!
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


You've got the new weight loss secret! Drink beer every night


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Typical !!!!!
> Men lol !!!!!


My husband can stuff his face with cakes and burgers and is still skinny as a rake at 40 years old. It's just not fair!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good evening everyone, just reporting in from last nights Fat Club. I wanted to go as husband had gone to see his Dad, so I didn’t want to stay home alone with my thoughts. Anyway, I lost 3lbs, so 34 in total now. My new jeans I bought a few weeks ago are much too big. God job they were only cheap from Sainsbury’s! 

However, tonight all the family were round discussing funeral stuff for my mum in law and I made the dinner I’d promised to make her when she came out of hospital, except she didn’t come home. Shepherds pie, then syrup sponge and custard. Nothing fancy but a family favourite, even more so now as it was the last meal I ever fed her on Friday night. Next weeks weigh in may be less successful  

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Another 1lb off for me. 10lbs in total now


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Another 1lb off for me. 10lbs in total now


Ok beer is on my shopping list :Hilarious


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> Ok beer is on my shopping list :Hilarious


Eating is cheating....


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Perhaps a 35.5 mile bike ride yesterday in the heat was pushing it.

At least we drank some fruit juice {cider} on the way round.....


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

MilleD said:


> Perhaps a 35.5 mile bike ride yesterday in the heat was pushing it.
> 
> At least we drank some fruit juice {cider} on the way round.....


I did a 15 mile run across Dartmoor on Saturday. It was ridiculously hot for any physical activity!!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Went back to the gym for a couple of weeks but I hate it  I came out last Monday, sat in the car and cried...I just don’t enjoy it.

So I am back out in the fresh air walking, and using my garden wall for step ups and hand weights for bumping up the squats. Much better!!

Moral for me is don’t try and fit into what you think you should be doing, do what you enjoy


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Been a very good girly - stopped the booze for almost 3 weeks with only 1 glass of wine midway through!!! Except I did have a slight blip as Mum came to stay on Sunday evening and drove me to the bottle - 4 glasses of wine and crikey the hangover yesterday was horrific!! So back on the wagon again til next weekend when we have family down for a few days - will try to be good when I do have one...

Didn't lose anything at all for ages but just the last week a kilo has dropped off - I'm eating much better and not snacking anything like so i think we are getting there..


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ali71 said:


> Went back to the gym for a couple of weeks but I hate it  I came out last Monday, sat in the car and cried...I just don't enjoy it.
> 
> So I am back out in the fresh air walking, and using my garden wall for step ups and hand weights for bumping up the squats. Much better!!
> 
> Moral for me is don't try and fit into what you think you should be doing, do what you enjoy


You definitely have to do exercise you enjoy. If its no fun you simply won't put the effort in. Walking is very good exercise, you just need to get your heart rate up while doing it


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

BarneyBobCat said:


> You definitely have to do exercise you enjoy. If its no fun you simply won't put the effort in. Walking is very good exercise, you just need to get your heart rate up while doing it


@BarneyBobCat You're right; with a 20 mile drive to the gym by the time I get there I've gone off the boil and I'm going because I feel I should, not because I like it. It's about 4 miles from work so I have to go that way anyway but I just find it so solitary; plus I'm the only one there who is trying to gain, rather than lose, so I feel like the weakest link (quite literally!!).

Walking is great, I am definitely increasing my heart rate though, and I am starting to alternate walking briskly with "I'll just run to the next tree" or whatever. And that bit is getting easier.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ali71 said:


> Walking is great, I am definitely increasing my heart rate though, and I am starting to alternate walking briskly with "I'll just run to the next tree" or whatever. And that bit is getting easier.


Fartleks


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Ali71 said:


> Went back to the gym for a couple of weeks but I hate it  I came out last Monday, sat in the car and cried...I just don't enjoy it.
> 
> So I am back out in the fresh air walking, and using my garden wall for step ups and hand weights for bumping up the squats. Much better!!
> 
> Moral for me is don't try and fit into what you think you should be doing, do what you enjoy


I don't like the gym either. I really do love my running - was out with the club again tonight to stretch out after my trail run at the weekend.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

First night back at Pilates today after a three week break over summer. This is gonna be fun! 

Also did a walk early morning on Bank Hooliday Monday (there are a few local walks around our villages), covered about three miles in around an hour. Must have pushed myself harder thaan I thouught, my legs are still telling me about it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, Fat Club tonight and after an "interesting" week of drowning my sorrows, I lost 2.5lbs. So that's taken me to 37lbs. Apparently I have 10.5lbs to go until target weight. Crikey. I wasn't really thinking about it...and now I am. 

I think the next couple of weeks will be interesting as well. As my Fat Club leader texted me last week "Do what you can". So I shall. 

Glad to read that folk are doing well


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I had a big weekend and was out every day over the bank holiday. Miraculously I haven't put anything on, Im actually 0.5lb lighter today. Was contemplating beer tonight but Im thinking if I dont then I may make that a 1lb by tomorrow. Decisions decisions!

Ive lost 10lbs now, 13lbs to go!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I had a big weekend and was out every day over the bank holiday. Miraculously I haven't put anything on, Im actually 0.5lb lighter today. Was contemplating beer tonight but Im thinking if I dont then I may make that a 1lb by tomorrow. Decisions decisions!
> 
> Didn't you lose a lb on beer BBC?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jesthar said:


> First night back at Pilates today after a three week break over summer. This is gonna be fun!
> 
> Also did a walk early morning on Bank Hooliday Monday (there are a few local walks around our villages), covered about three miles in around an hour. Must have pushed myself harder thaan I thouught, my legs are still telling me about it!


*Sigh* I wish we had Hoolidays. They sound fun


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

MilleD said:


> *Sigh* I wish we had Hoolidays. They sound fun


They are indeed - you don't know what you're missing!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I did! That's why I'm thinking it's a good idea. I might author a slimming book... "BBCs drink yourself thin"


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I did! That's why I'm thinking it's a good idea. I might author a slimming book... "BBCs drink yourself thin"


So why were you talking yourself out of that beer???

As you're on holiday, will expect to see more pics of Barney posted!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Another quick 15 miles ride today. Just over an hour, but still having to wait for OH to catch up. He's getting better though.

Unfortunately took a detour to a pub (added another 2 miles or so though ), but what's the point if it's miserable right?


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh well, I had such good intentions of restarting my diet as it’s the 1st September.

Lasted a couple of hours! Have eaten not 1 but 3 chocolate bars! (Milky way, crunchie and twix). Oh dear.

August has been too hot to move. I’ve eaten lots of ice cream. Amazingly I’ve only put 1kg back of the 3kg I lost.

Try again tomorrow


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

1.5lb off this week which makes a total of 3.5lb in group and over a stone before then. I have now joined group with Mum so Saturday morning is weigh day for us.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Today was Day 1 of Week 1 going for a run with the Couch to 5k app. Aiming for Monday's, Wednesdays and Fridays. We'll see!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome @lea247 - I did the equivalent in 2006  Hope you enjoy it. My best advice is not to run too fast!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awesome @lea247 - I did the equivalent in 2006  Hope you enjoy it. My best advice is not to run too fast!


Sarah Millican says to walk briskly and jog for now. So I felt like I was the good student  I did it with my OH who walked slower than normal and definitely ran :Hilarious


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

My diet went to pot a bit over the school holidays (though I managed not to put too much back on - only 2lb over the 6 weeks) so I'm starting afresh with a detox week this week - no processed foods, meat or dairy, only fresh fruit, veg and a few raw nuts! I couldn't do it for more than a week, but the hope is that I'll lose a few pounds this week, then get back on track with the no sugar or refined carbs thing next week.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Been a very good girl - have cut out the wine massively!! In a whole month I have had the equivalent of just over 2 1/2 bottles of wine!!

Aside from a blip last weekend when Mum drove me to drink (4 glasses) and the neighbours for 2 on Friday night.....I had Nanny D and Aunty P and Mum (again) to stay for a long weekend, we did a big family BBQ Sunday afternoon and we went to Windsor Races yesterday. I managed 2 glasses of wine Sat Night and 3 Sunday and 3 last night. That's a record for me lol!! 

Back on the wagon again now though for as long as I can manage!!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Yesterday I climbed up a cathedral bell tower. I am half dead. It was 157 steps up a stone spiral staircase. It might not sound like much but I never thought I would be able to do it. Honestly I won’t do it again, it was stupid, but I know I can manage better than I had thought if I need to. That gives me such a good feeling.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I don't think I reported in last week...or maybe I did (I only lost half a pound) and just forgot. I will have put on this week, hopefully not too much but I've lost focus at the moment. I'm not pressurising myself, as it's Oscar's Human Nanny's funeral on Friday and I don't want to worry about food/what I drink (which is more to the point). 

However, I did finally run a 5k under 30 minutes again, my fastest run since 2012, so I was delighted with that on Saturday. I did 28:38 and am (still) chuffed to bits about it. I also caught sight of myself in a mirror today and thought how slim I looked, despite the fact my clothes were hanging off me! Quite annoying really as I only bought these jeans a few weeks ago. I shall save them in my Fat Clothes suitcase in the loft. I've thrown everything away several times before when I've lost weight and had to waste money buying them again, so this time I'm keeping things in a case in the loft. 

Hope everyone is on the downward trend


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Detox week almost done  One whole week with no animal products, high-carb foods, added sugar/fat or anything processed, just fresh fruit, veg, nuts and pulses. I will admit it's been hard going, but I've stuck to it and have lost nearly half a stone! Pics of some of the meals I've made myself are attached.

























As of tomorrow, I'm back onto a more moderate and gradual weight loss plan - still limiting carbs, sugar and high-fat foods, but allowing myself the odd treat. Friday is my son's birthday and I'll be making multiple cakes, so I may have to give myself a day off there!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Exercise has not been on track particularly, autumn seems to have arrived all of a sudden so morning walks before work are tricky! Need to try and get out at lunchtimes again for 20 mins. I have been doing some squats and weights at home which as I'm trying to gain both weight and strength rather than lose, has got to be good! Have put on 3lb already this month which is great but if anyone has seen my "peri" thread, could be down to HRT and definitely the steamed pudding and custard I've developed a liking for


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I finally measured myself with my new tape. It’s bad news. I am much, much fatter than I thought, even though I weigh the same. I guess any muscle turned to blubber. I thought I had 6 inches to lose...but actually it’s 11 inches!!! #@#*#@##

I don’t understand how I can be managing to squeeze all this fat into my clothes, I’ve been wearing the same size for 8 years. Mostly the same clothes even, which maybe have stretched, but some new. 

So I have to really overhaul my diet. I’m so frightened. I can’t deal with eating most foods.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaf, have you ever had any counselling or anything to figure out why you can’t deal with foods? I met a lady yesterday who has a similar thing - hers stemmed from choking after vomiting after a eating particular thing, which now means she can only eat very soft foods, for fear of choking. Most debilitating. I wish you luck.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks Mrs F. I’m feeling much happier today, think I had a bit of a wobble. (No jokes about wobbly bits!j

Actually I’ve thought about hypnosis. I am a bit better at trying foods than I used to be. This very week I’ve been reading about ARFID (Avoidant/ Restrictive Food Intake Disorder) which really sounds like me. It’s reassuring to read about other people like me, it seems I’m not even that extreme. For example some people can only eat one particular brand of chicken nuggets or bread or whatever. 

I’m cutting my calories down and trying to be more active (not aerobic). Today I did some scrub pruning. 

You are still my inspiration!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh, thanks Jaf  if it helps, I left Human Daddy in charge of our poorly boy and went to Fat Club. I lost another 1.5lbs, so that’s 39lbs total now (or 17.5kg if you’d prefer it that way!). I do need some clothes that fit me though! I do think the scales were kind tonight though, haha.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Ooh...that’s 3 tubby moggy cats!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> Detox week almost done  One whole week with no animal products, high-carb foods, added sugar/fat or anything processed, just fresh fruit, veg, nuts and pulses. I will admit it's been hard going, but I've stuck to it and have lost nearly half a stone! Pics of some of the meals I've made myself are attached.
> View attachment 416060
> View attachment 416061
> View attachment 416062
> ...


Well done!! Your meals look fab btw can you tell us what they are???


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Well done!! Your meals look fab btw can you tell us what they are???


Thanks! I think I'll need to do another week of it soon, as I've had a very naughty week this week due to my son's birthday and a house full of cake!
The meals in the pics are: lentil stew; beetroot, apple and walnut salad; mini chickpea nut-roasts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought I would post somewhere apart from my Oscar thread for a change...just to say that I lost another pound last night. So 40 in total - and only two to go until my three stone. I've eaten so badly for weeks, the only reason I've lost weight is because I've been eating fewer calories - even though they are the "wrong" calories. I've not been food combining at all - I keep thinking I'll get back on it and then something else happens, driving me back to my pattern of comfort eating. Even though I feel sick with worry, I still keep putting the bad things in my mouth. 

Hope everyone else is doing well with their fitness and weight loss.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought I would post somewhere apart from my Oscar thread for a change...just to say that I lost another pound last night. So 40 in total - and only two to go until my three stone. I've eaten so badly for weeks, the only reason I've lost weight is because I've been eating fewer calories - even though they are the "wrong" calories. I've not been food combining at all - I keep thinking I'll get back on it and then something else happens, driving me back to my pattern of comfort eating. Even though I feel sick with worry, I still keep putting the bad things in my mouth.
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well with their fitness and weight loss.


Only just seen your Oscar thread - sorry to hear he's not well. He's in the best possible hands with you, but do take care of yourself as well (though by all means allow yourself some treats if that helps, and don't feel guilty about it either!). Sending virtual hugs.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs F I think you are allowed to have a few weeks of comfort eating with everything you have been and are going through recently. 

You've done so well so far a blip will not matter in the slightest. 

In a funny way I am glad you haven't gone the other way to not eating at all which happens to me with stress sometimes. Be kind to yourself - you need it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Woo hooo! That's all


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Fantastic!! Well done, truly deserved  x


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

I am still going strong. 10.5lb in 7 weeks, so I am feeling fab.

@Mrs Funkin Superb achievement, well done you! x


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well done @Tawny75  Great work! xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Woo hoo - Mrs F and Tawny xx


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Look what I got today!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Awesome stuff @Tawny75 - well done! xx


----------



## BritishBilbo (Jul 19, 2015)

I haven't posted in this thread yet I've not been on pf as active as I used to be but in June I decided enough was enough and changed my eating habits and started working out. I've lost about 2 stone 4pounds now since then. I reached my goal weight a couple of weeks ago so I'm chuffed! I used an app called nutracheck to keep track of calories etc I ate, it's been brilliant, I still fill it out everyday. To help maintain my weight I now fast everyday from when I wake up till 12. I only have water or black coffee. This is keeping me at my goal weight, if I wasnt fasting I would of put alot back on as I've been eating alot of rubbish again lately!
It doesn't help that cattery customers buy me chocolates, fudge, shortbread, etc lol!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Just popping in to share my happiness at doing another sub-30 parkrun this morning...and I am so happy at how I look in this photo (I know, I'm not the slimmest person nor will I ever be, but I am just about a size 14 now depending on the shop, so in another half stone I will be hopefully a 14 in most shops) that I am sharing it here - mostly so that it reminds me how happy I am at this three stone weight loss


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, well done @BritishBilbo - great weight loss! I hope you are chuffed to bits.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

You look very toned @Mrs Funkin 
You can have that Lidl mini stollen now


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

BritishBilbo said:


> I haven't posted in this thread yet I've not been on pf as active as I used to be but in June I decided enough was enough and changed my eating habits and started working out. I've lost about 2 stone 4pounds now since then. I reached my goal weight a couple of weeks ago so I'm chuffed! I used an app called nutracheck to keep track of calories etc I ate, it's been brilliant, I still fill it out everyday. To help maintain my weight I now fast everyday from when I wake up till 12. I only have water or black coffee. This is keeping me at my goal weight, if I wasnt fasting I would of put alot back on as I've been eating alot of rubbish again lately!
> It doesn't help that cattery customers buy me chocolates, fudge, shortbread, etc lol!


well done you x



Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping in to share my happiness at doing another sub-30 parkrun this morning...and I am so happy at how I look in this photo (I know, I'm not the slimmest person nor will I ever be, but I am just about a size 14 now depending on the shop, so in another half stone I will be hopefully a 14 in most shops) that I am sharing it here - mostly so that it reminds me how happy I am at this three stone weight loss
> 
> View attachment 419359


 You look awesome Mrs F x


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Just because I think we all feel like this from time to time


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ugh! Having some really tough food times currently. Plus feeling poorly today makes me want to eat things that I really shouldn't - and husband just bought crumpets (I love crumpets with proper butter)...and all I want to do is pop a couple under the grill. I told him that it wasn't very nice of him to buy crumpets when 1) I love them and shouldn't really have them and 2) I feel poorly and so my resolve is weakened. I've even been eating chocolate as he bought an 850g bar of Dairy Milk the other day - I don't really like chocolate and rarely eat it but it's open in the fridge so I ate 6 squares yesterday. Seriously? Why? I then cheated and weighed myself this morning - you know that's never going to end well (and it didn't). I'm so mad with myself. For all of it. Double ugh!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

My Gran told me......Feed a cold and starve a fever! 

I swear by it, so enjoy your crumpets


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Come on @Mrs Funkin - it will take more than a couple of crumpets and a few squares of chocolate to undo all that hard work!! @ewelsh is right, you need to keep your strength up if you have a cold. Maybe you're extra peckish after your amazing park run!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

No exercise for me today, knocked my hip out of alignment. It tickles a bit... Im walking like Ive pooped my pants


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well as long as it’s not a Barney style poop you’ll probably get away with it 

Hope it heals quickly.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Diet out the window today - think it’s PM.

6 squares of chocolate Mrs F???? I’ve just eaten a whole block!!! 

Also a magnum, pretzels, crackers and dip as well as normal meals!!! I can’t stop!!! 

Only saving grace no wine!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh poor HB, I HATE the PM carb cravings. They do my head in! I share your pain. 

I went to run club tonight, 4.5 miles at quite a nice pace, haven't been in months and months. My legs now have that pleasant ache...I (strangely) rather like it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My hip seems to have gone back into position today, got no pain thankfully. Will take it easy at the gym and see how I get on


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> No exercise for me today, knocked my hip out of alignment. It tickles a bit... Im walking like Ive pooped my pants





BarneyBobCat said:


> My hip seems to have gone back into position today, got no pain thankfully. Will take it easy at the gym and see how I get on


How on earth did you knock you hip out of alignment? I wouldn't be doing any exercise to be honest.
Glad your not walking ummmm odd anymore :Smuggrin


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Finished off with 3 (!!!!!) Ice lollies lol which I suppose is better than 3 glasses of wine!!!

Need to do better today!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> How on earth did you knock you hip out of alignment? I wouldn't be doing any exercise to be honest.
> Glad your not walking ummmm odd anymore :Smuggrin


I used to run a lot. I have a problem with my gait - I suffer from supination which is the opposite of protonation which is more common. I had to stop running due to getting lots of ankle, shin and knee issues. I think through over exercising and worn shoes my leg has been rolling inward too much which pushed my hip out of alignment. It's relatively common


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ouch! Then you do need to rest your hip and get physio! Followed by a beer


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I cannot face Fat Club tonight. It's my first week not going (unless I was away) but I know I've put weight on from eating so badly for three weeks and I just can't face it. Which I realise is the path to gaining weight but I shall be back on it tomorrow. Plus my throat is still yucky and I'm starting to get the snotty nose, so I'm fending it off with Day Nurse...she says hopefully. 

Oh I'm hopeless. Jeepers.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

ewelsh said:


> Ouch! Then you do need to rest your hip and get physio! Followed by a beer


Funnily enough I came to the same conclusion. Post work beer was the best treatment. And Im taking Friday off to have a long weekend of putting my feet up and pushing food into my face. The diet can wait a week


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I cannot face Fat Club tonight. It's my first week not going (unless I was away) but I know I've put weight on from eating so badly for three weeks and I just can't face it. Which I realise is the path to gaining weight but I shall be back on it tomorrow. Plus my throat is still yucky and I'm starting to get the snotty nose, so I'm fending it off with Day Nurse...she says hopefully.
> 
> Oh I'm hopeless. Jeepers.


Night nurse is much more fun!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Sadly NN does nothing for me, which is a shame as I hear it's nice if you respond to it  I only take DN to dry up the snot.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I returned to Fat Club last night...and gained half a pound from the two weeks previously (but that weight was a daytime weight and I'm sure I had gained last week, so really I'm back to where I was). So I'm still at my three stone weight loss. I'm running a fair bit more too (managed 16 miles last week). Which is good as this weekend we have visitors and so I will eat differently and drink more too.

@SbanR - I actually had the mini stollen in my basket earlier in Lidl. Then I put them back. I would have eaten the whole pack.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I returned to Fat Club last night...and gained half a pound from the two weeks previously (but that weight was a daytime weight and I'm sure I had gained last week, so really I'm back to where I was). So I'm still at my three stone weight loss. I'm running a fair bit more too (managed 16 miles last week). Which is good as this weekend we have visitors and so I will eat differently and drink more too.
> 
> @SbanR - I actually had the mini stollen in my basket earlier in Lidl. Then I put them back. I would have eaten the whole pack.


You could have got it for your visitors. When I eat mine, I shall say I'm eating on Mrs F's behalf!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I will get a pack for Christmas Week - but will have to lock them away!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I haven't weighed myself for 3 weeks so I firmly believe I have lost weight and can now stuff my face all weekend


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Well I have been doing really well alcohol wise and cut down massively. I still have the odd blow out once a week but that’s all.

On the flip side because I have been so good wine wise I seem to have compensated with chocolate, crisps and cheese. Hmm the weight has been creeping up!!!

I watched a programme about gut health and they recommended fasting for a day or at least most of the day once a week or so (along with eating more nuts and seeds, berries, dark choc, kefir or fermented veg and shhh red wine) so I did that yesterday.

Managed just soup and kefir and smoothies. 

Woke up this morning and already felt less bloated so I may try again next week. I’m guessing that 1 day sort of fasting once a week might allow me the naughty stuff the rest of it. We’ll see!!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Mrs Funkin said:


> @SbanR - I actually had the mini stollen in my basket earlier in Lidl. Then I put them back. I would have eaten the whole pack.


Sorry I don't normally visit this thread, but...

OMG, those mini stollen from lidl are just amazing, thus far this year I have resisted!

H


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Willow_Warren said:


> Sorry I don't normally visit this thread, but...
> 
> OMG, those mini stollen from lidl are just amazing, thus far this year I have resisted!
> 
> H


Resistance is Futile! I'm already enjoying them. It's only once a year


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

You can have my portion! Eurgh fruit bits.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> Resistance is Futile! I'm already enjoying them. It's only once a year


For three moths


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> For three moths


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hello everyone, thought I'd pop in and see how you are all doing. I have taken my eye off the prize and have been messing about and "stuck" at the same weight for the past few weeks. I've claimed at Fat Club that I am practising for when I get to target weight  I have 5lbs to go to target, having lost 43.5lbs now. I'm running a lot more as I am currently doing a challenge where you run every day in November, last week I ran 24.5 miles.

Today I asked husband to take a full length photo of me, as I was so delighted to look in my head like a person of a normal weight, who was actually allowed to be running. I've had many comments over the years about my weight and running - you try to not let it bother you but it's very difficult to ignore constantly isn't it? So here I am looking what is in my mind "normal". All I wanted from this was to fit into the dress for the wedding - which then became, "I'd like to be a size 14 in most shops". I'm pretty much there I think. I'm posting it here as a reminder of what I want to try to stay like.










I hope you are all well and happy.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone, thought I'd pop in and see how you are all doing. I have taken my eye off the prize and have been messing about and "stuck" at the same weight for the past few weeks. I've claimed at Fat Club that I am practising for when I get to target weight  I have 5lbs to go to target, having lost 43.5lbs now. I'm running a lot more as I am currently doing a challenge where you run every day in November, last week I ran 24.5 miles.
> 
> Today I asked husband to take a full length photo of me, as I was so delighted to look in my head like a person of a normal weight, who was actually allowed to be running. I've had many comments over the years about my weight and running - you try to not let it bother you but it's very difficult to ignore constantly isn't it? So here I am looking what is in my mind "normal". All I wanted from this was to fit into the dress for the wedding - which then became, "I'd like to be a size 14 in most shops". I'm pretty much there I think. I'm posting it here as a reminder of what I want to try to stay like.
> 
> ...


You look fab!

I am doing well too, last week was my 12th in group and I lost 1.5lb bringing my total for 12 weeks to 17lb. I lost more before I joined group and I have dropped a definite dress size


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Brilliant stuff @Tawny75  Well done xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello everyone, thought I'd pop in and see how you are all doing. I have taken my eye off the prize and have been messing about and "stuck" at the same weight for the past few weeks. I've claimed at Fat Club that I am practising for when I get to target weight  I have 5lbs to go to target, having lost 43.5lbs now. I'm running a lot more as I am currently doing a challenge where you run every day in November, last week I ran 24.5 miles.
> 
> Today I asked husband to take a full length photo of me, as I was so delighted to look in my head like a person of a normal weight, who was actually allowed to be running. I've had many comments over the years about my weight and running - you try to not let it bother you but it's very difficult to ignore constantly isn't it? So here I am looking what is in my mind "normal". All I wanted from this was to fit into the dress for the wedding - which then became, "I'd like to be a size 14 in most shops". I'm pretty much there I think. I'm posting it here as a reminder of what I want to try to stay like.
> 
> ...


You look slim and fit, totally like a person who is allowed to run.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

You look fab Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So, here I sit after a good couple of weeks of eating what I want to, when I want to, feeling a bit bleurgh if I’m honest! I went to Fat Club on Friday as our consultant encouraged us to go to face the scales. I went and had a bit if a shock - obviously I’ve tried to play it down but it was a big gain. Anyway, I’m turning it into a positive by saying it’s easier to lose half a stone, which for me I think is. 

I can’t decide whether to just throw away all the things still left from Christmas, or just ration them. I might ration them, as I would be sad to chuck out Christmas cake and stollen bites. If the rationing isn’t working, then I’ll chuck them. 

I hope you’ve all enjoyed the festive season and are back on the wagon soon


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Morning @Mrs Funkin

I don't think Christmas would be Christmas without a few treats  But I agree, you can start to feel a bit yuk after a few days lolling about. If your willpower is strong and you feel you can ration them do that, maybe going out for a nice long walk before you indulge as a bit of a trade-off?? Or crumbling a small portion into some low fat yoghurt so you get the taste but not all the calories?

Either way, you know you won't be long getting back in the rhythm again and a few pounds won't scupper what you've achieved all year xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You look really good @Mrs Funkin, well done.

I agree even a couple of days of Christmas cake, chocolate, etc and it makes you feel pretty lousy. I think Boxing Day when I went to bed my stomach was having a party :Yuck. 
This is the worst time of the year for me so lots of discipline needed.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

I think I’d probably just eat all the leftover Xmas food! Zero willpower. Which is probably why I haven’t signed up to the carb cycling challenge that my gym is doing in the new year. I do need to train more regularly though, between foster cats, poorly cats and a never ending stream of illnesses at work, I’ve hardly been in for weeks. And I’m I’ll again now... ugh roll on spring!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

My husband gave me a huge Lindor selection box! rool
Diet starts on Jan 1, so two more days to eat it all...


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Christmas is a festival of excess. Enjoy yourself, don't be ridiculous, but know that January is a quiet month where you can get back on track. 

Be kind to yourself, Christmas and New Year are a time to be happy.... beat yourselves up in 2020! X


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

NaomiM said:


> My husband gave me a huge Lindor selection box! rool
> Diet starts on Jan 1, so two more days to eat it all...


He's after more of you to cuddle


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

SbanR said:


> He's after more of you to cuddle


There's quite enough of me as there is! He, on the other hand, is one of those annoying people who can eat and eat and never put a single pound on...


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Kicking off the New Year in style with a banana for breakfast and a healthy salad for lunch!









Over the whole of January I'll be eating:
-Vegan
-Nothing processed or refined
-No added sugar, sweeteners or oils
-Only fresh fruit, veg, nuts and pulses.
I'm aiming both to lose some weight and to raise sponsorship for Concern Worldwide, who support refugees and displaced people who have no choice but to eat a very limited diet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Crikey! I started the New Year with two parkruns and was very VERY excited to have done a combined time which was marginally faster than my 10k PeeBee (25:57 and 28:05). So so pleased 

A mini Bounty just jumped into my mouth though. Oh and I weighed myself and I've put on about half a stone in three weeks...so I shall be getting a grip again!

HNY to you all.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Ooh that is productive Mrs F! New Years Day is one of the rare occasions I will do a park run as most gyms are closed, but this year I’m full of cold, can’t stop coughing, so gave it a miss. Annoyingly, my gym IS opening for a bit today too, which I’m also not going to. :-(


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks to a 2-day migraine Sun/Mon and feeling less than great I have eaten less than normal, only had 2 glasses of wine in the entire Christmas break but the good thing is that I have been out for some nice walks. Lots of kitty cuddles helped.

Happy New Year


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Courgetti veggie bolognese tonight. Not bad, though it would have been even better with some grated cheese!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I lost weight over the Christmas period due to feeling rank most of the time, but sadly the upshot is that my house is still full of chocs and things.

BUT, I have an appointment at a personal training place tonight to discuss getting a personal trainer and a plan that will protect both my bad neck and my 3/4 cruciate ligament joint.

I'm booked to go skiing in Poland in February (first time since the injury) and I really need to get a bit stronger (not to mention lose the weight I didn't manage to shift last year), to protect my knee (a brace will also be used).

So I think I'm going to do a 30 trial of personal training. I'll let you know if it kills me....

I'm back on proper Slimming World food and alcohol is down to a couple of G&Ts at the weekend. Was planning on doing Dry January, but decided it was too many things at once


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Boo to feeling poorly over the festive season @MilleD  Yay to all the other things though, sounds very positive. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

@MilleD Rehband do great knee sleeves and are currently on offer at Kitbox if something like that might help your knee while you are training. They are also sold in singles! I've still not set foot inside the gym this year as I still feel rotten. I must be the only person on earth who is desperate to get back in there and get some burpees done!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Boo to feeling poorly over the festive season @MilleD  Yay to all the other things though, sounds very positive. Let us know how you get on.


Eek, so I'm booked into my screening session at 8am Monday, a 1 to 1 session Wednesday afternoon and a small group session Friday mid morning.

This will be interesting!!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ive had one day off boozing since 19th December. Been to the gym 4 times, not that is going to make much difference. Out all day tomorrow for a bit of a session before Sunday back to normal and then off to work! Woohoo.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Ali71 
Just getting over a two day migraine myself today. Kitty cuddles are helpful ⛄


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Summercat said:


> @Ali71
> Just getting over a two day migraine myself today. Kitty cuddles are helpful ⛄


Oh no  I hope you are feeling a bit brighter now and the cats are nursing you well x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

@Ali71
Thank you, I am fine, just get migraines from time to time.
Hope you are doing good as well.
The cats have been brilliant. I am sipping tea in bed, with Biggles snoozing by me. Perfect ⭐


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

The fat fight is back on! Cycling tonight to get ready for work tomorrow. Will be doing gym twice a day and dieting. No scales until next week I think!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I have no control of my eating at the moment. I have all good intentions and things keep jumping in my tummy. I'm annoying myself and need to get a grip! Good grief.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have no control of my eating at the moment. I have all good intentions and things keep jumping in my tummy. I'm annoying myself and need to get a grip! Good grief.


Ive just finished off the Christmas cheese... might as well have not bothered going on the bike!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Day 7 of my diet challenge and I've lost around 8lb  I expect the weight loss to slow down over the remaining few weeks, but if I can manage to lose a stone over the month I'll be very happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! That’s amazing, well done  What a fabulous result.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Anybody done a FloatFit Balance class? I just saw one advertise at my local leisure centre and signed up for the trail class! It was only because a friend shared the post too! Crazy, eh?

It's like yoga and Pilates but on a board floating on the water! Should be interesting if nothing else


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> Day 7 of my diet challenge and I've lost around 8lb  I expect the weight loss to slow down over the remaining few weeks, but if I can manage to lose a stone over the month I'll be very happy


Wow!! thats amazing, well done


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

lea247 said:


> Anybody done a FloatFit Balance class? I just saw one advertise at my local leisure centre and signed up for the trail class! It was only because a friend shared the post too! Crazy, eh?
> 
> It's like yoga and Pilates but on a board floating on the water! Should be interesting if nothing else


I've not heard of that...sounds like fun! Let us know what it's like


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

lea247 said:


> Anybody done a FloatFit Balance class? I just saw one advertise at my local leisure centre and signed up for the trail class! It was only because a friend shared the post too! Crazy, eh?
> 
> It's like yoga and Pilates but on a board floating on the water! Should be interesting if nothing else


Id get plenty of exercise getting out of the pool and back on the board a thousand times....


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

lea247 said:


> Anybody done a FloatFit Balance class? I just saw one advertise at my local leisure centre and signed up for the trail class! It was only because a friend shared the post too! Crazy, eh?
> 
> It's like yoga and Pilates but on a board floating on the water! Should be interesting if nothing else


Never heard of that before! I can only imagine everyone giggling all the way through! Laughter is very good for tummy muscles you know!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Boo to feeling poorly over the festive season @MilleD  Yay to all the other things though, sounds very positive. Let us know how you get on.


I had my first session on Monday (only 45 minutes).

I have a 2nd session at 5pm today (60 minutes).

Sadly I currently can't actually bend my legs or walk properly after plainly trying too hard on Monday.

I had a bath last night in an attempt to loosen my quads a little. It took me over 5 minutes to get out of the thing.

Even going to the loo (TMI I know!) is erm, 'interesting'.

Lord only knows how today will go....


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

@MilleD - sometimes another session is what you need to get the blood flowing and loosen up your quads again! I know the unable to lower yourself onto the toilet or sofa feeling all too well!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Orla said:


> @MilleD - sometimes another session is what you need to get the blood flowing and loosen up your quads again! I know the unable to lower yourself onto the toilet or sofa feeling all too well!


Not to forget the 'looking totally ridiculous walking downstairs' bit 

Don't worry, I'm still going - maybe a warm up will get things going :Nailbiting


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Lactic acid dance :Hilarious been there a few times and did the zombie straight leg walk, it’s horrible!

Hope you can loosen up today and stretch hard


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Hehe, I remember the “lowering self onto loo whilst desperately needing a wee” with post marathon legs. Fun


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, I remember the "lowering self onto loo whilst desperately needing a wee" with post marathon legs. Fun


I do too, but I didn't think that 45 minutes of exercise would give me a similar feeling....

I've been for my second session. Thought it would be a different guy, but it was the same one. I told him off, so he concentrated on upper body, then some cardio, then more upper body, then more cardio, then more bloody squats. By that time, I was moving ok, but I know tomorrow won't be pretty


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So. Back to Fat Club tonight - and my Christmas weight gain ended up being 6.5lbs (!!!!). Serves me right quite frankly. Anyway, the line is drawn and now it's onwards and (hopefully) downwards again. Flipping hopeless. There's been a distinct lack of willpower here, I need to find some again!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I need to check in too - like Mille D I hardly ate or drank anything over Christmas due to feeling so yuck but I have definitely been hoovering these last few days and having quite a few medicinal red wines as well - I’ve gone from starve a fever to feed a cold/sore throat/ post lurgy...and I have no motivation or energy to practice or play golf either so can feel the waistband starting to expand! 

It will have to be Tesco tomorrow for plenty of fruit and veg for a start and I might try to do a few holes on Saturday - I need to give myself a kick up the backside!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

NaomiM said:


> Day 7 of my diet challenge and I've lost around 8lb  I expect the weight loss to slow down over the remaining few weeks, but if I can manage to lose a stone over the month I'll be very happy


Well done!!! That is seriously good work in a week! How are you managing to be so strict with yourself?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Well done!!! That is seriously good work in a week! How are you managing to be so strict with yourself?


Thanks!

I'm an "all or nothing" sort of person. By keeping the "rules" simple (i.e. only fresh fruit, veg, nuts and pulses) and, above all, by having an end in sight (I'm looking forward to treating myself once this month's over!) I'm not actually finding it too hard. It helps that I've been following this diet for one week per month for a little while now, so I've built up a store of recipes that actually taste good!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@MilleD I've just been reading about how your training went. Thinking of how you must be moving today


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> @MilleD I've just been reading about how your training went. Thinking of how you must be moving today


Thank you so much for thinking of me.

Even if it was to take the p!ss :Hilarious

This morning wasn't too bad actually, the full 'lowering' is still difficult, but much better than Tuesday.

I'm back there at 11am in the morning :Nailbiting


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

MilleD said:


> Thank you so much for thinking of me.
> 
> Even if it was to take the p!ss :Hilarious
> 
> ...


I was walking like I had shat my pants after the gym today and somebody held door open for me on the way into work - I tried to tell him to just leave it as it was impossible for me to rush but he wouldn't listen. Very kind of the gent but I think Ive torn a butt cheek


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I was walking like I had shat my pants after the gym today and somebody held door open for me on the way into work - I tried to tell him to just leave it as it was impossible for me to rush but he wouldn't listen. Very kind of the gent but I think Ive torn a butt cheek




:Hilarious


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Currently suffering from the type of quad soreness than makes going to the toilet interesting. Contemplated using the disabled one with the rails at work, then realised my triceps were no better. In fact, I’m struggling to find something that isn’t sore right now! Why do we do this to ourselves again....?


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Orla said:


> Currently suffering from the type of quad soreness than makes going to the toilet interesting. Contemplated using the disabled one with the rails at work, then realised my triceps were no better. In fact, I'm struggling to find something that isn't sore right now! Why do we do this to ourselves again....?


Your brains are scrambled?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Back to Fat Club tonight, I've lost 1.5lbs of the 6.5 I had put on in the lead up to and during (and after!) the Festive Season. So now I have eight pounds to go until target weight. It makes me a bit sad, as I was only three pounds away before Christmas but 1) that's life I guess and 2) I am still 40lbs lighter than I was at the end of March. 

It's got really chilly here this evening, might need a jacket for my run in the morning.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I finally got on the scales today, 6lb heavier since mid December. Bugger.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I've put on half a stone eek - I am a bridesmaid in April and the dress was ordered when I was half a stone lighter!!!!

Somehow I need a kick up the b**!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ah, that's fine @huckybuck - it's AGES away.

Step away from the wine and the chocklit. Step away!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

The super-strict diet continues, and I've lost another 4lb this week, so that's 10lb so far this month  Dinner tonight was vegan cottage pie made from lentils and loads of veg with a sweet potato topping.








Hubby has a birthday at the end of the month, so I'm looking forward to going out with him for a well-earned treat at the beginning of February!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Back to Fat Club tonight, I've lost 1.5lbs of the 6.5 I had put on in the lead up to and during (and after!) the Festive Season. So now I have eight pounds to go until target weight. It makes me a bit sad, as I was only three pounds away before Christmas but 1) that's life I guess and 2) I am still 40lbs lighter than I was at the end of March.
> 
> It's got really chilly here this evening, might need a jacket for my run in the morning.


40lb loss is amazing! We're all allowed a bit of a blowout over Christmas - sounds like you're back on track now and that 8lb will disappear in no time


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> I've put on half a stone eek - I am a bridesmaid in April and the dress was ordered when I was half a stone lighter!!!!
> 
> Somehow I need a kick up the b**!!!!


@huckybuck No Easter eggs for you then  JK, I'm sure with the motivation of a wedding coming up you'll lose half a stone in no time


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

BarneyBobCat said:


> I finally got on the scales today, 6lb heavier since mid December. Bugger.


Reading through this thread, it seems we've all put on around 6-7lb over Christmas. Don't feel guilty, it's good to have time out for a celebration, and I reckon it makes it easier to start losing weight again if you've given your metabolism a bit of a reset!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Lost a 1lb so thats only 5lb to go to get back on track. Shame its pub night.... !


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Orla said:


> Currently suffering from the type of quad soreness than makes going to the toilet interesting. Contemplated using the disabled one with the rails at work, then realised my triceps were no better. In fact, I'm struggling to find something that isn't sore right now! Why do we do this to ourselves again....?


'Interesting' is the word isn't it?


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Update on my personal training sessions. Despite it being sold as a 'small group' session - maximum of four - the times I'm going must be weird as it keeps up ending with just me and the PT. 

That being said, I completed hour 5 yesterday - currently going Monday Wednesday and Fridays.

And I can honestly say I feel like a different person already. I guess I secretly love the feeling of achy muscles, but I also have tonnes more energy, am sleeping better and I'm not craving crap food like I often do.

I fear I may keep on paying for this when the trial is over, it's not cheap, but to be honest I love the environment, all the trainers and the community side of the place seems brill.

I got called a machine yesterday as I just don't stop during the whole session :Smug


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

It is ridiculously addictive if you find a place that you enjoy. I do love sore muscles, except sore abs, then I just want to cry! I wish I could be a machine. My fitness levels are through the floor at the moment. Back in tonight for a session then up to the local yoga studio to recover. Or for it to finish me off!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

How are we all? I'm battling away still...now 7lbs away from Target Weight. I seem to be eating as though I'm already at target though, which is fine as it's practice (she says, trying to find a positive in her pitiful losses the past few weeks). I am really cross with myself for letting go so much over Christmas, as I'm still unable to get that weight shifted. The more positive me thinks that okay, I'm still not at target but I am at the weight I got to at the end of September. I've gone a bit higher than that weight (only by 2.5lbs) and haven't chucked the towel in - which is what I have always done before. To stay around that weight for four months is also the only time I've ever managed that. Previously when I've got to my lowest point, I've piled weight back on again at an incredibly fast rate. Also, 3 stone lighter isn't bad  When I went to the GP last week, my BP was much better than two years ago as well. I don't know what the answer is. I'm going to be very careful with my Syns this week and see if that makes a difference. For this of us doing SW, I briefly thought about doing an SP week but I like my carbs too much (not that I eat mountains of them but dinner doesn't feel like dinner without carbs!). 

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well done @Mrs Funkin positive mental attitude is always a winner! Your doing and looking really good to me.

My mum threw out the weighing scales when my sister and I were teenagers! I have never had one since! I try and eat healthy and yes I am very capable of eating a whole packet of biscuits with one cup of coffee but in general my attitude is try eat healthy, walk don't drive, do a little phys every day IF the old jeans feel a little tight don't punish yourself by not having any chocolate or biscuits or what ever you fancy just have less of it.
I talk to myself every morning in the mirror and say " it's going to be a great day, you are young, healthy, fit and happy" that is the best medicine on earth for me, positive or find the positive in as much as you can! The brain is a powerful tool and so it sends a positive message to your body!

right where are my biscuits


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I want to ask a personal and slightly odd question. Those of you that have lost weight (@Mrs Funkin ??) has your belly button stopped looking sad/ frowning?

I stopped buying crisps and cola for the house shop 2 weeks ago. Still eat/ drink them when out. Have lost 1kg which surprised me as I understood 1kg is about 7,000 calories? Anyway if I could loose the weight like this I'd be very happy as my body hasn't noticed that it's being deprived!

I ate porridge this lunchtime. With a ton of syrup and sugar! My hope is to stop the sweet stuff eventually but atm it's vile without it.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ive drank beer the last two nights entertaining visitors at work (beer after work obvs) and still lost 2lb!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope everyone is well and happy


I'm very sad. Was going great guns with my PT session then was struck down with what felt like the Chinese virus.

Been on steroids and ABs since last Friday. Still not brilliant. Back at the docs this morning for the 3rd time in a week as she was concerned it wasn't shifting. Well, nurse practitioner, but I rate her more highly than most of the doctors there to be honest.

That being said, whilst I've eaten not particularly good things, I've not eaten much of it as the stuff on my chest is making me feel like I can't breathe out properly so I sort of feel 'full' all the time. Which is incredibly uncomfortable.

And for some reason I've developed really sensitive teeth. That's a diet aid in itself....

Yours miserably.....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> I'm very sad. Was going great guns with my PT session then was struck down with what felt like the Chinese virus.
> 
> Been on steroids and ABs since last Friday. Still not brilliant. Back at the docs this morning for the 3rd time in a week as she was concerned it wasn't shifting. Well, nurse practitioner, but I rate her more highly than most of the doctors there to be honest.
> 
> ...


Poor you, this is a lousy time of year. Hope you're being well looked after by OH and the furries. Stay warm, keep taking the tablets and hope you feel a lot better soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh no @MilleD struck down by the lurgy when you were doing so well. All I will say is make sure you are fully better before you start again, hurry slowly and all that. I hope you start to recover very soon, miserable time of year and miserable to be poorly 

@Jaf excellent to lose weight without trying (yes 7000 calories is a kg as far as I know). Now, for the belly button Q. Firstly, I didn't know it was even a "thing" so I've googled it. Secondly, I can confirm that despite 3 stone weight loss, I still have a frowning belly button. Google tells me it is because I have too much abdominal fat and need to lose weight. Heh. So something else to worry about


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I didn't know that a frowning navel was a thing either.

Looking at pics, I'm thinking that perhaps it's to do with how much skin there is rather than fat itself? Oh, and gravity perhaps? Or just the way some people are made?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mines a combo of fat, skin that’s not so full of fat now (though my weight loss has been slow, so not too much of a loose skin problem) and “me” after all I’m heading towards 50 so I can’t expect to be quite so springy in the skin department. I’m not about to start doing a million sit ups each day, so I shan’t worry. Nobody sees my tummy except husband, so it really doesn’t matter


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Last day of my Veganuary extreme diet challenge! I've lost 16lb this month and exceeded my target, so I'm happy! I'll be celebrating tomorrow with a meal out for Hubby's birthday, then back to my usual pattern of 3 weeks eating normally followed by a week of being super-strict again.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

You have all done so well!! I have been a bit hit and miss with the exercise but now doing squats or lunges each time whilst the kettle is on.  Every little helps!!

I think as we get a bit older, your body does appreciate you feeding it better things or suffer the consequences; 1/4 of a carrot cake last night with a cuppa (which did not look that big to me) is giving me merry hell today in terms of indigestion.  Who decides on those portion sizes anyway, 1/8 of a cake is teeny...


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow @NaomiM that's incredible, well done. If you've done this before, do you find that the weight stays off once you go back to "eating normally" - or does the strict week help with that? I find the whole dieting thing very interesting...I still think so much of it is in the head. Brilliant weight loss  Enjoy your meal out.

@Ali71 pesky quarters of cake, jumping in your tummy. 1/8 of a cake from a shop is teeny, you are right.

All I think about is food! Aggghhhhhh!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow @NaomiM that's incredible, well done. If you've done this before, do you find that the weight stays off once you go back to "eating normally" - or does the strict week help with that? I find the whole dieting thing very interesting...I still think so much of it is in the head. Brilliant weight loss  Enjoy your meal out.
> 
> @Ali71 pesky quarters of cake, jumping in your tummy. 1/8 of a cake from a shop is teeny, you are right.
> 
> All I think about is food! Aggghhhhhh!


I'm having an equal nightmare trying to go in the other direction - I struggle to keep it on and would love to have a few more curves! I'm learning to accept this is just the way I'm built.
I think it was not so much the cake but the cream cheese frosting which tipped me over, either that or the little bits of candied pineapple. :Arghh


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

See, there should be a way to donate! I could give you a little bit of organically fed curve @Ali71 and then we'd both be smiling


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> See, there should be a way to donate! I could give you a little bit of organically fed curve @Ali71 and then we'd both be smiling


I have had a few offers to share, but a cat lady organic donation would be even more fabulous


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ali71 said:


> I'm having an equal nightmare trying to go in the other direction - I struggle to keep it on and would love to have a few more curves! I'm learning to accept this is just the way I'm built.
> I think it was not so much the cake but the cream cheese frosting which tipped me over, either that or the little bits of candied pineapple. :Arghh


Honestly, you can have my curves, since I put a couple of stone on, me norks have grown exponentially!

It's really weird, when I gain weight, I get absolutely nothing on my face or my wrists or ankles or anywhere. Just the norks and midriff (which I hate).

Working on it, second course of steroids on the go now (which don't help appetite wise I guess).

@Ali71 it must be frustrating trying to gain and your body rebelling when you try to give it some 'bad' calories.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Norks?!? How funny, I might adopt that word. My norks are ridiculous, on the plus side if I fell face-first I’d bounce.

MrsF no bikini at the beach? I spent years in ill-fitting swimsuits then tankinis, then last year went back to bikinis. It’s so much much comfortable and frankly liberating. I hope I can talk myself into it again this year.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jaf said:


> Norks?!?
> 
> MrsF no bikini at the beach? I spent years in ill-fitting swimsuits then tankinis, then last year went back to bikinis. It's so much much comfortable and frankly liberating. I hope I can talk myself into it again this year.


When you get to the beach, do some exercises and try to recreate that scene from Carry On


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Naughty! Suppose I might get a round of applause...


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow @NaomiM that's incredible, well done. If you've done this before, do you find that the weight stays off once you go back to "eating normally" - or does the strict week help with that? I find the whole dieting thing very interesting...I still think so much of it is in the head. Brilliant weight loss  Enjoy your meal out.


Thanks!
I actually find that the 'normal' eating weeks make it easier to lose weight overall. I do put a little on, but then when I have my 'super-strict' week, the weight falls off much more easily. When I try to diet on a more continual basis, the weight loss seems to plateau pretty quickly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Jaf said:


> Norks?!? How funny, I might adopt that word. My norks are ridiculous, on the plus side if I fell face-first I'd bounce.
> 
> MrsF no bikini at the beach? I spent years in ill-fitting swimsuits then tankinis, then last year went back to bikinis. It's so much much comfortable and frankly liberating. I hope I can talk myself into it again this year.


Ha! Bikini? Ha! You must be joking - nobody needs to see me in a bikini


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Im trying a low carb diet for the next week - will report back


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jaf said:


> Norks?!? How funny, I might adopt that word. My norks are ridiculous, on the plus side if I fell face-first I'd bounce.


Hee hee, you can have the word x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lol it is a good word @MilleD - I've not been blessed in the norks department  You're right, it's really hard when you want to eat dirty-ish. The only time I put it on and it went on all over, was when I gave up smoking about 8 years ago, but it soon evened itself out again. If I could get into calorie surplus I would love it but I'm a typical ectomorph and I feel horrible and sluggish with too much in my tum. Carbs are my friend as I burn through them quickly! Polar opposite to what my best friend is doing, who exercises 5 or 6 times a week and is on keto.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Fat Club tonight, lost another pound...so six pounds to go until target weight  It's slow but I'm practising maintaining my weight (that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it!). 

I would quite like to reach target so I don't have to pay any more, hehe. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Well done MrsF!

Now here comes TMI....I gave up crisps (and cola) at home 3 weeks ago. Tonight after a stressful day I found a packet of open crisps in the back of the cupboard. Ate them all, must have been 80grams. 45mins later I got the runs. 2 hours later my stomach is still bloated and really tender. Oh and worst thing....whilst wiping the paper broke and I poked myself. (My poo is black cos I take iron). I guess my bowel doesn’t like crisps anymore, suppose it’ll be easier to not eat them anymore!


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

1 week of low carb - I did drink beer at the weekend, and I have had two mini wraps for my sandwiches at work. But Im way less bloated, feel thin, and Ive lost 3lbs which is very unusual for me! Im a convert. If you can have a big steak with eggs for tea and still lose weight Im all in!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can definitely recommend the aligner (braces) diet combined with the worrying about Nanny diet!!!!

I have started a course of clear aligners - my 50th birthday present from Mr HB hmmmm - anyhow the first set I couldn’t take off for 3 days and since you cannot eat with them I resorted to soup and slim fast. 

Since then I CBA to get them off to snack so that’s gone out the window too. Topped with mouth ulcers the weight has dropped off. 

Feeling the results of the aligner diet I decided to cut right back on the wine too which has been a great help - added to that worrying about whether I need to drop everything to drive up to Nanny D means I’ve not even celebrated my birthday - so bonus no wine. 

In total I have lost 7lbs in 17 days!


Well it was the kickstart I needed lol!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MilleD I hope you are feeling a bit better. If it’s the lurgy I had over Christmas and into New Year it keeps coming back with vengeance if you aren’t careful so take it really really easy even when you think you are getting over it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> I can definitely recommend the aligner (braces) diet combined with the worrying about Nanny diet!!!!
> 
> I have started a course of clear aligners - my 50th birthday present from Mr HB hmmmm - anyhow the first set I couldn't take off for 3 days and since you cannot eat with them I'm resorted to soup and slim fast.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, well I like that you are happy with your weight loss but I don't like the worrying about Nanny D aspect of that weight loss. I really don't like the braces diet! I know so many folk who are getting braces in their 40s and 50s, it's really interesting. Look after yourself HB xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@huckybuck my husband had those aligner braces, he lost a lot of weight in the beginning too, couldn't eat this or that, no red wine, plus cleaning the damn things all the time. He is now at the end of the course with just night time retainers indefinitely! They have made a big difference to his teeth. I never thought I would hear him say at bed time " where are my teeth" at the ripe old age of 44 :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, well I like that you are happy with your weight loss but I don't like the worrying about Nanny D aspect of that weight loss. I really don't like the braces diet! I know so many folk who are getting braces in their 40s and 50s, it's really interesting. Look after yourself HB xx


I've wanted them since I was 40 lol (hate my teeth in photos) but they are so expensive I just couldn't justify it, When Mr HB asked what I'd like for my birthday I jumped at the chance - it did mean I had nothing to open on the day as he didn't bother with anything else!

I do think 40/50 is a stop and regroup moment - I don't enjoy that aspect of being 50 at all!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

ewelsh said:


> @huckybuck my husband had those aligner braces, he lost a lot of weight in the beginning too, couldn't eat this or that, no red wine, plus cleaning the damn things all the time. He is now at the end of the course with just night time retainers indefinitely! They have made a big difference to his teeth. I never thought I would hear him say at bed time " where are my teeth" at the ripe old age of 44 :Hilarious:Hilarious


They do take some getting used to!

I had to "borrow" one of the dentist's tools so I can take the damn things off in the first couple of change days! The plastic one that came with the aligners didn't do it!

Did he suffer from ulcers on the side of his tongue?

To top it off I think I have developed tongue thrush - TMI yuck!!!! Off to pharmacy today!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> They do take some getting used to!
> 
> I had to "borrow" one of the dentist's tools so I can take the damn things off in the first couple of change days! The plastic one that came with the aligners didn't do it!
> 
> ...


Yes he did get ulcers and his teeth hurt! Then settled down only to go through pain again when he had the next batch! It does get easier and becomes part of your routine. As for getting them off  in the beginning I couldn't watch. Not that long ago on a new set of night retainers he actually pulled out his filling leaving the nerve exposed, not ideal as he was in rural Africa at the time :Jawdrop yet despite all this he would do it again and again. So stick it out, it is worth it.

I'm thinking of doing my bottom teeth at some point so OH and I can both put our teeth in together


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I had braces as a child. So, so painful. Every month I would go and have them tightened up. After 2 years I had removable ones that scratched the enamel off the backs of my front teeth. Eventually I had a contraption with a head strap that I wore only at night. It was murder. Even so my teeth are not straight but I’m not sure I’d like to go through that again!

You’re very brave.


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

All this talk of how painful braces are is making me sad  I never had braces, but the dentist tells me my eight-year-old son will be needing them in the not-too-distant future. He's mildly autistic and has SPD and doesn't cope well with pain, or even less with the anticipation of pain (pulling off a plaster, for example, is a nightmare as he gets so stressed at the thought that it's going to hurt!) Also, telling him he can't eat lollies or his favourite pork crackling isn't going to go down well!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jaf said:


> I had braces as a child. So, so painful. Every month I would go and have them tightened up. After 2 years I had removable ones that scratched the enamel off the backs of my front teeth. Eventually I had a contraption with a head strap that I wore only at night. It was murder. Even so my teeth are not straight but I'm not sure I'd like to go through that again!
> 
> You're very brave.


The dreaded head gear?

I had one too, the barrel bits on the brace itself that the head gear pushed into used to rip the insides of my cheeks apart. Decades later I still have scar tissue in there that I accidently bite and the pain is back again.

The head gear itself used to be like an instrument of torture. God I hated that thing 

And brace tightening day was when I just wanted to go and hide...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

huckybuck said:


> MilleD I hope you are feeling a bit better. If it's the lurgy I had over Christmas and into New Year it keeps coming back with vengeance if you aren't careful so take it really really easy even when you think you are getting over it!


I didn't, I went back to my PT on Wednesday, still coughing a bit 

I don't have the patience to wait 

I'm off to Poland next Friday so I hope it doesn't come back


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

NaomiM said:


> All this talk of how painful braces are is making me sad  I never had braces, but the dentist tells me my eight-year-old son will be needing them in the not-too-distant future. He's mildly autistic and has SPD and doesn't cope well with pain, or even less with the anticipation of pain (pulling off a plaster, for example, is a nightmare as he gets so stressed at the thought that it's going to hurt!) Also, telling him he can't eat lollies or his favourite pork crackling isn't going to go down well!


@NaomiM 
The adult invisible braces are completely different to the children's braces so you can relax. My step daughter had hers done 2 years ago and is almost at the end. She is not good with pain too, so I explained to the dentist who are so understanding nowadays, so he took things a little more slowly, yes a longer time of having braces but she has been fine! Even having two teeth out to make room.

I would really talk to your dentist about your sons fears! They can do so much nowadays unlike the old days of get on with it and head guards. My step daughter has changed her bands from pink, green, yellow red white and blue ones. It's almost a trend now days!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> @NaomiM
> The adult invisible braces are completely different to the children's braces so you can relax. My step daughter had hers done 2 years ago and is almost at the end. She is not good with pain too, so I explained to the dentist who are so understanding nowadays, so he took things a little more slowly, yes a longer time of having braces but she has been fine! Even having two teeth out to make room.
> 
> I would really talk to your dentist about your sons fears! They can do so much nowadays unlike the old days of get on with it and head guards. My step daughter has changed her bands from pink, green, yellow red white and blue ones. It's almost a trend now days!


I echo this, I remember my sister having braces and using bon gella(I can't spell) by the bucket load.. Her mouth being sore. My son was funny about certain pain things when young, and he had his brace young, whilst at primary school. Since one of his front teeth really protruded and the fear of any sports, not that he was ever sporty was a concern.
He had the bands too all different colours. He also had bands inside his mouth, top to bottom. Dentist said, you will find these all over the house, and I did! My son as a rule was meticulous at putting things in the bin at the time.. Not so much now at 25. Wax was given as standard too to cover any sharp edges and to be honest he never suffered any sores. Then after braces come off, it's a retainer at night. I think the thing my son was most shocked about was he could talk normally. So hopefully @NaomiM it will all be OK


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@ewelsh @lullabydream Thank you both for the reassurance!


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

4 days working out done this week. Tomorrow’s early morning workout is looking less likely as I’m currently rewarding myself with wine


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

At a standstill with the weight loss - I had a belated CDWM birthday dinner provided by the golf girls last Thurs - 3 courses and cake and I just had to have a couple of glasses of wine as it was my birthday celebration...then it was Mr HBs bigger birthday yesterday so a huge dinner and birthday cake and wine with him too! 

I could do with changing the brace lol but it’s not til next week! Mind you mouth still sore and nothing seems to be working on the infection arghhh


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

How are we all? How is the aligner @huckybuck? Have you resorted to blending your food yet?

I'm doing okay with the running but not the eating. I seem to have one step forward, four steps back. I guess I will always have a battle with my weight because I just don't think a carrot is as nice as a piece of cheese! People who say it is are telling fibs, quite frankly 

I hope everyone is doing well. I am still the same weight as I was in September, so whilst I've not lost any at least I've not put a stone back on (which is what I would have usually done by now when I'd lost weight, probably more than a stone in five months to be honest). Husband is out tonight, so it's always dangerous for me when he's not here as the cheese calls me. I try to ignore it but tonight I have failed...


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

@Mrs Funkin If you've kept it off, I'd say you're doing well! I've eaten far too many things I shouldn't have this month (meal out for hubby's birthday, followed by both the girls' birthdays in quick succession, resulting in a mountain of cake - which, of course, I couldn't let go to waste!) so I've put on around 3-4 lb. I'm not stressing too much, though - it's detox week next week so hopefully I can lose it again, plus a little extra if I do really well! (Detox week sounds so much healthier than crash diet week, but it comes to the same thing!)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Ive attempted three weeks of low carb - I lost 3lb in the first week, then week 2 was a disaster due to a business trip across Europe which basically involved me eating whatever I could whenever I could, so I put 3lb back on. This weeks weigh in on Thursday will be the test of the diet....


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Fat Club tonight for me. I'd lost my mojo really but last week had a chat to a friend who is a dietician about the psychological side of things. I've written everything and despite drinking more than I should on Friday and Saturday, I lost 4 pounds tonight! I've never lost this much in a week, even my first week was only 3.5 pounds. 

So I am now 2.5 pounds away from Target weight...which feels Very Odd Indeed! I don't think I've been this low in weight since 1994. I am pretty pleased with myself...even if it's taken longer than I hoped it would, that's probably not a bad thing. 

Hope you are all doing well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

BBC 1 - Carbs 0! This low carb diet is brilliant. Im the lowest Ive been in months, 6lb off now and eating pretty much whenever I want so long as its not carbs.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fat Club tonight for me. I'd lost my mojo really but last week had a chat to a friend who is a dietician about the psychological side of things. I've written everything and despite drinking more than I should on Friday and Saturday, I lost 4 pounds tonight! I've never lost this much in a week, even my first week was only 3.5 pounds.
> 
> So I am now 2.5 pounds away from Target weight...which feels Very Odd Indeed! I don't think I've been this low in weight since 1994. I am pretty pleased with myself...even if it's taken longer than I hoped it would, that's probably not a bad thing.
> 
> Hope you are all doing well.


WOW well done @Mrs Funkin what an achievement, huge pat on the back for you! Go girl


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

BarneyBobCat said:


> BBC 1 - Carbs 0! This low carb diet is brilliant. Im the lowest Ive been in months, 6lb off now and eating pretty much whenever I want so long as its not carbs.


oh there must be something in the air! Well done BBC :Cigar


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Rats and double rats. Fat Club is cancelled for (at least IMO) the next three weeks. I'm afraid I texted my Consultant to ask if it would help if I continued to pay her on a "retainer" as her SW groups are her livelihood. I feel so sad, it's pretty grim for her and I probably came across as being a total idiot but she's on her own and it's her business. 

So my goal will be to try to keep as I am - and maybe even sneak to target weighing on my own scales


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Yeah I’m sure lots of people are going to be struggling. Sweet of you to think of her.

BTW is it still “Fat club” when you’re so lovely and slim?!?

I have utterly failed the last last couple of weeks. Not even going to weigh myself. My jeans were feeling better, oh well! Try, try, try again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think it will always be Fat Club to me


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

How are we all doing staying fit and healthy during this pandemic? Hopefully people are still managing to get the food they need and get some exercise done despite social distancing measures? My gym has lent everyone equipment and we are doing our workouts as conference calls. I have to report that I do not recommend skipping in your kitchen though...


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Orla said:


> How are we all doing staying fit and healthy during this pandemic? Hopefully people are still managing to get the food they need and get some exercise done despite social distancing measures? My gym has lent everyone equipment and we are doing our workouts as conference calls. I have to report that I do not recommend skipping in your kitchen though...


Still going out running. Gutted that London has been postponed after all my training and just hoping and hoping this madness is over so we can run it in October.
Running club is of course cancelled for the duration.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Same as Ringy here, except for the marathon. No running club, no parkrun, I"m still going out running - generally earlier than I would usually have gone though. 

Obviously Fat Club is cancelled too, so I'm still writing down and trying not to go too much off the rails! Husband took a really really thin photo of me yesterday, so I'm tempted to put it on the fridge  I am planning that if (when?) going outside gets banned, he will set up the spare turbo for me in the garage...even though cycling and I are not the best of friends! 

My aim is to be as fit and healthy inside and out as I can be, so that when I am struck down, I will bounce back as quickly as possible.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

My exercise and diet has gone to crap this last week. Cant go the gym and because I expected pubs to get shut I went out most nights last week. I dont feel fat but I have not dared go on the sad step just yet. Hoping to be more fit and healthy this week!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thought I'd pop in and see how we all are?

My Fat Club has now (as of last week) gone to Zoom meetings. It was a bit odd as it wasn't people I knew - but at least they are trying to do something. I get it free too, as I am NHS (I did check with my consultant that she still gets paid by SW, otherwise I would pay my £2.50 a week, can't have her earning nothing!). The idea is that we weigh in the morning at home and text our weight to the consultant. I weighed this morning and was the same weight as the last meeting I went to - which I am pleased about as I have eaten bread and cream cake and goats cheese and egg custards and curry and Ferraro Rocher and drank fizz on Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Actually I'm exactly the same weight as I was at the end of November - still three pounds above target weight! Haha. Maybe I should have set my target three pounds higher  

I am running every day of Lockdown, which I think must be helping with the maintaining of my weight. I also need to get back to planning again as I have an Ocado delivery coming tomorrow (she says hopefully!).

Keep safe, hope you are all staying on track too.


----------



## Orla (Sep 16, 2015)

Well done Mrs F, both on maintaining the weight and on keeping up the running. I’ve not done as much training as I’d like as by the time I’m done with work, I’m fit for nothing! Managed to get some runs and some weight training and body weight sessions done over the weekend and on reduced days this week to limit bodies in the office so hope to get more done. Fitness equipment has got so expensive, if you can get it at all. I’ve just paid nearly 3x what they are worth for a pair of dumbbells! Anyone else needing to remortgage their homes for something other than cat food?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear  Someone we know sold his weights a few weeks ago as he joined a new gym...and of course, he's now had to buy them all back again. Sod's law I guess. 

I suspect it will be a long time before there are any deals to be had!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I charged up my fitness wrist band again last. Not for exercise but to try and sort out my sleep pattern. I don’t know why but every few months I go all topsy-turvy, not getting to sleep until 5 or 6am and then not getting up until 3pm or so. I’m so, so tired. I did wake at 11.30 today, so if I could just get to sleep a bit earlier tonight. 

(I do get up for 2 mins to feed cats, then go back to bed!)


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

My sleep pattern is still wonky. Got up today and thought I’d get the Nintendo wii out, had to change the batteries as they were mouldy. It told me off for not using it for years. Did a few balance games, which I enjoyed. Watched Death on the Nile (1978!), had 2 crumpets (yum!). Then got a headache. Sigh. Had to go back to bed to sleep it off. Just had a Cadbury creme egg and a kinder surprise egg. So not a super healthy day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear @Jaf  hope the headache is gone. Could I ask you (and please take it in the concerned way it is meant), is that all you ate all day? Two crumpets and two little chocolate eggs? I know you have issues with food textures and things but you really should be eating more than that - so I hope you did. I know, I'm a nosey old so and so, I'm just worried for you. Those kitties need you well!

I weighed in this morning, tiny bit less than last week, so not gaining. Phew! In fairness if I stopped eating chocolate (I bought celebrations! Why?????) and stopping drinking prosecco, I'd be at my target by now thanks to the amount I'm running. Ho hum. I am constantly starving at the moment too.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm going back on zero carbs this week to try and get my diet back on track. Just had a lovely fry up and making keto chicken egg foo yung for lunch. Yum yum


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Bless you MrsF. It was a bad day, but chocolate is good for headaches! Am quite stressed at the mo but will try to do better. I think this stormy weather’s bad for my head too.

I did 20mins on the Wii balance games. And stretches afterwards. It’s not a lot but my legs are wibbly.

If you gave up chocolate I’d have to disown you because you could then say stupid things like “nothing tastes as good as thin feels”. Bleurghhhhhh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha @Jaf - I could happily live without chocolate really but I do like a celebration or a hero (just because they pop in your mouth in one go), I also really like a red Bounty but you (luckily!) can't get them easily here. I always used to have them when we went to Greece or Turkey on holiday. If you told me I had to live without crisps and Prosecco though, no way Jose! I think that's why I'm not at my target yet. My leader lady said on our Fat Club Zoom meeting tonight that she has realised why I'm not at target yet. I've been this weight now since November last year - and if I'd got to target it's a weight that is within the "three pounds away" rule. I said tonight that I was pleased with this as previously when I've got to a target weight, I've straight away gained, so these months of slightly more relaxed eating have taught me (I hope) how to stay similar to this weight. She reckons that's why I don't want to get to target as I'm scared of what will happen when I do. Who knows!? The psychology of being fat is interesting, I'm just starting to read about it.

Cor. That's a bit serious for a Monday evening


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

That is food for thought. You’ve proved that you can maintain your weight though, even through horrible times. Do you think you could be in starvation mode?

I’m not a big choc fiend but cheese puffs *slobber*. I was surprised how sweet a creme egg is.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Mmm, cheese puffs! I love them. I eat a giant bag of Lidl's puffs in minutes....except I don't do things like that any more. I actually really don't. I do LOVE them though!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Yesterday I went to my gp for ct scan results and blood tests from a few weeks ago. Nothing new but my cholesterol is still high. So I’m going to be really strict for 3 months and see if I can get it down naturally. I really don’t want to have to take more meds!

No crisps, cola, chocolate! Or cake. Or cream. Anything nice starts with C!

I ate a teaspoon of baked beans today. Not sure I can do that again.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jaf said:


> I ate a teaspoon of baked beans today. Not sure I can do that again


:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Jaf you really must look after yourself. Don't make me hop in the teleporter 

In all seriousness, have you tried any of those Flora cholesterol lowering products? I'm sure they must have similar in Spain. Might be worth researching?


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

That would be lovely . You’d have a lovely time with my pride of cats! The person who invents a transporter will overnight solve a whole heap of problems. Not sure I’d like to be the first to go in one though.

I do drink a milky thing that’s supposed to help. I’m hoping that my cholesterol is related to my thyroid. I don’t have a thyroid anymore and last year my new Spanish doctor halved (halved!!) my dose. On Friday I went back up to the dose I’d been on for 20 years. 

This is just the kick I need though. You know I don’t eat any veg, well by the end of 3 months I’m determined to eat one properly. Maybe green beans as I have eaten 1 a few times. I would like to conquer beans as they’re so versatile. I have a tin of spaghetti hoops to try though I don’t think they’re healthy really.

Sorry for the essay. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I'm popping in to say I FINALLY this morning got to target weight. Feels a bit of a let down, to be fair, but I guess my Fat Club consultant will make a bit of a thing of it later on our zoom meeting.

49 pounds gone  Hurrah! It's taken me since October to lose the last half a stone (I did put nearly half a stone on over Christmas though)...but I am pleased not to weigh more seven months later.

To celebrate, I've just spilt my breakfast yoghurt and fruit all down my running top. Heh.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm popping in to say I FINALLY this morning got to target weight. Feels a bit of a let down, to be fair, but I guess my Fat Club consultant will make a bit of a thing of it later on our zoom meeting.
> 
> 49 pounds gone  Hurrah! It's taken me since October to lose the last half a stone (I did put nearly half a stone on over Christmas though)...but I am pleased not to weigh more seven months later.
> 
> To celebrate, I've just spilt my breakfast yoghurt and fruit all down my running top. Heh.


Well done you!!!!
You have been a total inspiration to many I bet here!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm popping in to say I FINALLY this morning got to target weight. Feels a bit of a let down, to be fair, but I guess my Fat Club consultant will make a bit of a thing of it later on our zoom meeting.
> 
> 49 pounds gone  Hurrah! It's taken me since October to lose the last half a stone (I did put nearly half a stone on over Christmas though)...but I am pleased not to weigh more seven months later.
> 
> To celebrate, I've just spilt my breakfast yoghurt and fruit all down my running top. Heh.


You are awesome!!! Well done that's an amazing achievement!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm popping in to say I FINALLY this morning got to target weight. Feels a bit of a let down, to be fair, but I guess my Fat Club consultant will make a bit of a thing of it later on our zoom meeting.
> 
> 49 pounds gone  Hurrah! It's taken me since October to lose the last half a stone (I did put nearly half a stone on over Christmas though)...but I am pleased not to weigh more seven months later.
> 
> To celebrate, I've just spilt my breakfast yoghurt and fruit all down my running top. Heh.


Wow!!!! Well done you, thats incredible xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm popping in to say I FINALLY this morning got to target weight. Feels a bit of a let down, to be fair, but I guess my Fat Club consultant will make a bit of a thing of it later on our zoom meeting.
> 
> 49 pounds gone  Hurrah! It's taken me since October to lose the last half a stone (I did put nearly half a stone on over Christmas though)...but I am pleased not to weigh more seven months later.
> 
> To celebrate, I've just spilt my breakfast yoghurt and fruit all down my running top. Heh.


Well done clever lady. What are you going to do to celebrate? Climb Mount Everest? Or a lovely beach holiday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, I went for a little run and I've made a new recipe for our tea (keema sag I shall treat myself to half a naan bread with it and maybe a mini bottle of fizz after my Fat Club Zoom meeting). Back to work tomorrow :/

I've been meaning to ask @Jaf - did you make any progress with your Green Bean Challenge? It's funny you went for green beans as a veg of choice, I only eat them if I am presented with them at someone's house as I don't like things that squeak when I eat them (hence I don't like beans, or leeks...!). Although I must confess I don't mind them in garlic mayonnaise with breaded fish...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm popping in to say I FINALLY this morning got to target weight. Feels a bit of a let down, to be fair, but I guess my Fat Club consultant will make a bit of a thing of it later on our zoom meeting.
> 
> 49 pounds gone  Hurrah! It's taken me since October to lose the last half a stone (I did put nearly half a stone on over Christmas though)...but I am pleased not to weigh more seven months later.
> 
> To celebrate, I've just spilt my breakfast yoghurt and fruit all down my running top. Heh.


Congratulations Mrs F!

I'm sad to say I've been going in completely the wrong direction. I've still been cycling so my fitness levels haven't fallen too much, but I have put weight on.

Have started a low carb kick today to try and stop myself snacking on crap and drinking beer and wine.

Time will tell. Had scrambled eggs with a bit of cheese and some cooked tomatoes and spinach for brekkie. Not the best of ideas with my issues with texture. It was all a bit slimy....


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I failed @Mrs Funkin. I ate 6 green beans on Friday and thought they might be edible. Today I ate 2 but the 3rd made me throw up. Only into my mouth luckily. Unfortunately I then nearly threw up eating my dinner so only ate half of it. I still feel sick and really tearful.

The good news is that I have now lost 5kg. Very, very slowly. I can't find the loss on a tape but my tummy feels less squished up.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh and I didn't hear a squeak! Maybe I cooked the squeak out of them.

@MilleD what made it slimy? Had you heard about cauliflower rice? Supposed to really good for low carb but I've not tried it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow @Jaf 5kg is brilliant! Well done 

I'm sorry about your food experience. That's not good at all. I had a really bad bug once and then could only eat beige food for around six months. I then slowly introduced carrots, tomatoes and peas. That was all I could cope with for another few months. I know it's the last thing on your mind now but maybe carrots? Easy and versatile. Or peas?

I hope you feel better now xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Thanks @Mrs Funkin I'm feeling a lot better now. It was a bit of a shock and so disappointing. I really think very well puréed veg in soup is the way for me, then gradually increase the lumps. Been thinking about doing that for months.

I going to try almond flour next though. I'm a little concerned I might be allergic as I've never eaten a nut. Unlikely I know! Apparently it makes a lovely low carb bread.

Thank you for telling me your story. You are inspiration again. Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I can’t deal with lumpy soup either! Hehe. My current faves are carrot and coriander and curried parsnip. They are “soup-er” easy to make. Sorry, really bad pun! They have to be pretty smooth for me to eat them...!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jaf said:


> Oh and I didn't hear a squeak! Maybe I cooked the squeak out of them.
> 
> @MilleD what made it slimy? Had you heard about cauliflower rice? Supposed to really good for low carb but I've not tried it.


It's just how spinach goes if you fry it, it's sort of wilted and then some. Next time I will just put the spinach in the scrambled egg I think.

Had a lovely tuna salad for 'lunch' - it was about half four so didn't really need anything for dinner - with some hot and spicy pickled onions from Asda which I think are amazing. Crunchy (not slimy) and knock your head off.

I've tried cauliflower rice once. Again the texture was a bit off for me (I don't like things like prawns partly because of how they crunch, mostly because more than one has to die for a meal but that's a nother story). You might like it, I know a lot of people rave about it.

For me, the best pasta substitute is a sweetheart cabbage thinly sliced and then just steamed a little. Makes perfect spaghetti.

Good luck with your food trying


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jaf said:


> Thanks @Mrs Funkin I'm feeling a lot better now. It was a bit of a shock and so disappointing. I really think very well puréed veg in soup is the way for me, then gradually increase the lumps. Been thinking about doing that for months.
> 
> I going to try almond flour next though. I'm a little concerned I might be allergic as I've never eaten a nut. Unlikely I know! Apparently it makes a lovely low carb bread.
> 
> Thank you for telling me your story. You are inspiration again. Xx


Nuts are in the production line of so many foods that I'm sure you would know if you were allergic.

Unless you've not eaten any of those foods either...


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I can't deal with lumpy soup either! Hehe. My current faves are carrot and coriander and curried parsnip. They are "soup-er" easy to make. Sorry, really bad pun! They have to be pretty smooth for me to eat them...!


I spent £400 on a Vitamix to ensure my soups are smooth 

And that's not just a bad pun, it's terrible!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Vitamix very nice @MilleD I've been tempted for a while. Let me know how you get on.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Vitamix very nice @MilleD I've been tempted for a while. Let me know how you get on.


I've had it for a while. I think it's pretty good value for money. It's solidly built, and sounds like a jet engine.

It will even heat soups up through friction, but it does make them a little frothy in the process


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks @MilleD frothy soup yummy  This is the trouble isn't it. I have a food processor, a hand mixer, a blender, a soup maker and a nutrabullet  which is why I am trying to convince myself I need one.... the only argument in favour Of a vitamix is, it will mix dry..... but then I need a dry cup!


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Thanks @MilleD frothy soup yummy  This is the trouble isn't it. I have a food processor, a hand mixer, a blender, a soup maker and a nutrabullet  which is why I am trying to convince myself I need one.... the only argument in favour Of a vitamix is, it will mix dry..... but then I need a dry cup!


What's a dry cup?

I bought a Vitamix so I didn't have to get all those other things you have (although a food processor does lots of things a Vitamix won't).


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ummm ages ago when I was researching vitamix I read, a dry cup will blend dry powders, nuts generally, I love nuts, but now there is a video https://lifeisnoyoke.com/vitamix-dry-grains-container/ which shows how you can get around the dry cup issue.
Problem solved, relax you don't need a dry cup :Happy


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Ummm ages ago when I was researching vitamix I read, a dry cup will blend dry powders, nuts generally, I love nuts, but now there is a video https://lifeisnoyoke.com/vitamix-dry-grains-container/ which shows how you can get around the dry cup issue.
> Problem solved, relax you don't need a dry cup :Happy


Interesting. My basic cup is the tall narrow one they made before they changed the design to make it short and fat - It doesn't fit under a kitchen cupboard with the cup on it.

So I think I probably have the best of both worlds. I've certainly never thought I needed something different for dry things.

I'll let you know when I make some almond flour for my low carb stuff


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

It's a bit of a beast


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

MilleD said:


> I'll let you know when I make some almond flour for my low carb stuff


Oh yes please! It's a good looking beast


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I am wearing my very old, stretched comfy shorts. Except I now need a belt! Whoop whoop!

I am now the lightest I have been in 6 years, and have lost 6kg. I was carrying Ollie cat (5.3kg) and it occurred to me that he’s about the same weight and he’s sooo heavy. I could really feel his weight on my thighs. I have 2 and a bit more Ollies to lose. 

I’d like to lose the next few kgs off my norks please and go down the alphabet a bit.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jaf said:


> I am wearing my very old, stretched comfy shorts. Except I now need a belt! Whoop whoop!
> 
> I am now the lightest I have been in 6 years, and have lost 6kg. I was carrying Ollie cat (5.3kg) and it occurred to me that he's about the same weight and he's sooo heavy. I could really feel his weight on my thighs. I have 2 and a bit more Ollies to lose.
> 
> I'd like to lose the next few kgs off my norks please and go down the alphabet a bit.


Which part of the alphabet Jaf? T for toes?


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Blimey I’d need 2 wheelbarrows never mind a bra! Once when I was bemoaning my size the ladies in the shop showed me a J cup, each cup the size of my head. Felt a little better after that.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I’m sad today. Had bloods Friday and got results today. Everything is off. Locum doctor wouldn’t listen when I said 1 thing has to be kept low/normal and with a medication change it’s gone high/normal. (UK medication not available here). It has to be as low as possible to protect other systems that are already damaged.

Locum told me to walk, said I can’t. He said just walk slowly. Arrrggggghhhhhhhhhhh. *screams here cos can’t physically scream*


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear @Jaf  So frustrating for you  I shall join in the screaming with you *aaaarrrggghhhhhhh* xx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jaf said:


> I am wearing my very old, stretched comfy shorts. Except I now need a belt! Whoop whoop!
> 
> I am now the lightest I have been in 6 years, and have lost 6kg. I was carrying Ollie cat (5.3kg) and it occurred to me that he's about the same weight and he's sooo heavy. I could really feel his weight on my thighs. I have 2 and a bit more Ollies to lose.
> 
> I'd like to lose the next few kgs off my norks please and go down the alphabet a bit.


Very pleased to see someone else using the word norks


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ha! That's properly made me laugh


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

MilleD said:


> Very pleased to see someone else using the word norks


I stole it from someone on here. 'Tis a great word, not medical and yet not smutty either.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Jaf said:


> I stole it from someone on here. 'Tis a great word, not medical and yet not smutty either.


I think it might have been me!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Yay! I have an appointment with hospital specialist on Thursday. Hope I get a nice doctor. First time seeing a Spanish specialist in person, last time with a different department was over the telephone.

Boo! I think I finally need reading glasses. Tried and failed to read calories on a bag of jelly tots. Ate them anyway. My excuse is I was all marmite-y and they helped get rid of the stink.

Double boo! Think I’m going to miss my end-of-June weight target. I’ve lost another half kilo but have 1 and a half to go. I haven’t had a cheesy puff since March but sweets and chocolate have occasionally found their way into my gob. Oops.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well, reading glasses aren't the end of the world. Try being a speccy four eyes all of the time like me - I'm sort of hoping that when I can eventually get my cataracts checked once the opticians open again I can have them done and then I will only need glasses for reading  

Missing the end of June weight target isn't the end of the world either. However, the end of June is AGES away! Plenty of time to get a bit more off. Don't lose hope  

Hope all goes well on Thursday, let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh @Mrs Funkin cataracts that's not fair! I know someone who had hers done, privately cos they said she had to be 80% blind on the Spanish nhs. Said her vision was like night and day, particularly colours. I do hope that they fix you soon.

I'm not too disheartened about my weight loss target. There's no way I can make it though. Hopefully I'll make the next one.

How are you doing? Is work stress getting any better? I read something about nhs staff being told off for using the staff room together!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I think my cataracts are a different type - if I lived in East Sussex they are bad enough to be done but in West Sussex they aren’t. We shall see. Or not, as the case may be. 

Work is hard - and as of tomorrow all staff have to wear a mask at all times, unless they are alone. We are rarely alone, so a mask all day it is! Yes, apparently members of the public have complained about staff being seen to be too close together. I’m thankful I’m off this week on annual leave whilst it all settles down!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think my cataracts are a different type - if I lived in East Sussex they are bad enough to be done but in West Sussex they aren't. We shall see. Or not, as the case may be.
> 
> Work is hard - and as of tomorrow all staff have to wear a mask at all times, unless they are alone. We are rarely alone, so a mask all day it is! Yes, apparently members of the public have complained about staff being seen to be too close together. I'm thankful I'm off this week on annual leave whilst it all settles down!


I hope you get decent weather for your week off Mrs F.

Didn't realise there are different types of cataracts. How many types are there?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I don’t mind - whatever weather it is, I’m happy not to have to be at work 

There are three types of “old age” cataracts (I have posterior subcapsular cataracts), plus some others. My optician thinks I was born with juvenile cataracts too. Biggest issue for me is the glare when I’m driving at night,also that I think my eyesight is getting worse when actually my vision is essentially the same. When I can have them done, I’ll hopefully only need reading glasses - which would be very strange after wearing glasses for 25 years!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I didn’t know there were different types of cataracts. 

I think I’d better go for a eye test soon. My new reading glasses have shown how poor my reading sight is, I suppose the deterioration was so slow I didn’t notice. All the print on my phone/ tablet looks so shiny without glasses. Trouble is getting used to them, I feel a bit dizzy.

My hospital appointment on Thursday was postponed. They’d only made the appointment on Friday! I’d had the necessary bloods/ urine tests on Wednesday which was handy as I have another UTI. Different type of antibiotic this time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh booo to the cancellation @Jaf but hooray to finding out about the UTI and being able to have treatment. Hope you get a rescheduled appointment soon and Arne't feeling horrid with the UTI.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Just wondering how everyone is doing?

I had my appointment last week. Dr was a bit stroppy to start with as I did my usual unconscious thing of leaning closer so I could hear him! As the appointment went on and we went through my troubles he got nicer and nicer. Unfortunately no solution yet, he said my scans in February were too old and I must have new ones. 

I’ve had the week off from dieting! Cheesy puffs, coke, biscuits, crisps the lot.

On the good side I’ve rediscovered my cycling machine. I only do a couple of kms, I hope once I’m fitter I can climb the stairs easier. I couldn’t get back off the seat the first time! Owww/ wobble! I’ve also for the last month been doing mini squats, whilst brushing my teeth. I’d have thought my thighs would be used to it by now but oh no.

Oh a male friend said my bum’s smaller. And then apologised for looking!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Jaf said:


> Oh a male friend said my bum's smaller. And then apologised for looking!


That made me giggle!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Heh. Smaller bum  Good work on the exercising @Jaf

I've been doing ell, keeping in my target range for Fat Club (3 lbs over and 3 lbs under your target weight is what you're allowed, I've only been under one week, obviously!)...I fed this weekend will have scuppered that though! Ah well. We've got friends staying, so more to drink and eat then normal. Such is life, eh? Fat Club leader lady reminded me that what people who don't have food issues do is accept that sometimes they will put weight on (hols, Christmas, birthdays...whatever), but they weigh themselves and reign in what they are eating and get back to normal. So that's my aim 

I've run 27 miles this week though, didn't realise to be honest, just toddling along and looked at my totals now. Been kayaking this morning, have walked a reasonable amount this week, too. Feel okay about myself currently and am happy with how I'm doing.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Blimey that’s a long way! You must have gorgeous legs. Aren’t you sore??

I might have family over in September, not booked yet. It always surprises me how much people eat, especially the male variety. I then feel a bit under pressure to join in. Either that or I worry that I’m starving them! A different friend said happily that he’d lost 5pounds visiting me. Eek.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

No, not sore. I do like my legs, especially my calves  

I’m a terrible feeder, anyone that steps foot here for a day or two gains weight, it’s like going on a cruise but on dry land. Heh.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

I have some old, wonderful, platform boots that I can’t get over my fat calves. It’s on my list of exciting clothes once I’m thin again. I must remember to stretch though, my calves enjoy being tight.

Surprisingly I’m quite a good cook and I also make lots (no wastage I freeze everything). The main problem is I forget that people eat during the day! I’ve never been a breakfaster and lunch is variable. Also to be honest I’m too lazy to be asking visitors if they want something every 5mins. I do mean it when I say “eat everything” but people, even family, are funny about it. It’s not like they can escape to the shop either as there isn’t one! I will try harder as I’m really looked forward to seeing my family. Not real family, you understand, but even better.

I’m to used to cats that yowl when they’re hungry!

I’ll bet you do a lovely cake and afternoon tea! *slobbers*


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Jaf said:


> I'm to used to cats that yowl when they're hungry!


You'll have to tell your guests to yowl when they want feeding!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

SbanR said:


> You'll have to tell your guests to yowl when they want feeding!


Ooooh. Cat onesies and yowling! Could be fun. I already meow at the moon!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Some good news. I hit my first weight target! It’s late, was supposed to be 1st July, but I’m dead pleased. It’s 9 years since I’ve been this slim!! I’ve still got a lot to lose but I feel like this first lot was the bad weight, if that makes sense.

I got told by a different friend that my bum’s smaller. She said I’m slimmer generally but my bum particularly. Wish my norks would hurry up and shrink!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Careful what you wish for @Jaf - mine have shrunk considerably but are now just sort of empty at the top. Well done on your weight loss and interim target hitting


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

What you doing up soooo early @Mrs Funkin ? It's 38 degrees something here. Far too hot.

A friend spent a year in India, years ago before they had food other than rice (she went back again after a few years and they had every vegetarian food you could think of). She lost her norks but when she filled them up again she was really pleased cos they were perkier!

I did think I would have lost more inches than I have. I have lost a really even inch from everywhere. This is my first diet so it's interesting to see how my body changes. I can cross my legs again! And I feel less unstable when I walk. I got some elastic bands for my arms, for the Wii games machine, might try them later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Ha, just wake up early most of the time - and my alarm goes at 6.00 in case I am asleep (chance would be a fine thing!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

So I went to Fat Club tonight for our first real life meeting since lockdown. I am exactly on my target weight, which is good. I met a few ladies I'd been talking to on zoom at the virtual meetings which was nice. 

Mind you, I also tried to buy new undies and a bikini today (for the garden, not for wearing in front of people!). HA! Back to the drawing board...deary me. 

Hope you are all doing okay.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Well done, clever lady! Do you get a badge? Nice to meet some of the other people.

I’ve got better at wearing a bikini in front of strangers. Maybe it’s because I see so many other not-perfect women wearing them. I’m afraid I do not manage it with friends or family! It’s completely wrong and is all about me and my insecurity. I’ll bet though that if you saw yourself as a stranger you would think you look great! So go for it. Otherwise think about a tankini?

Now, I have a question for you fit people. I remember when I was fit that if I had a break from the gym when I went back to it I would be sore for a couple of days, then I’d be fine. I’ve been trying to use my cycling machine and elastic exercise bands for my arms. It’s been a couple of months but I’m not getting stronger and it still makes me so sore. I’m only doing 10km on the bike and 10mins of arm exercises about every 5 days. No other exercise. I was hoping that the stairs would get easier but it hurts. Any ideas please? Should I go right down to 1km every other day maybe?


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks @Jaf  no badge sadly, hehe. I'm still thinking about bikinis...I have a tankini but wanted a bikini for the garden. I also bought a new costume in the sale, too, as when I went in the sea last week there was nearly an issue with floating out of my old one!

As for your exercise, I would drop the distance but increase the frequency. Then you can build the distance but keep the frequency. There's lots of research about frequency of exercise helping fitness, so doing something very other day is good. Speaking of exercise, I'm off for a run...


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Mrs Funkin said:


> when I went in the sea last week there was nearly an issue with floating out of my old one!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious practising for a part in Carry On Swimming???:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

On your target weight..... wow well done you, you must get a bikini and wear it in the garden @Mrs Funkin be proud of how hard you have worked. You probably don't realise how good you look!

So go buy a fluorescent one today


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

SbanR said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious practising for a part in Carry On Swimming???:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Ha! It wasn't unlike the scene with Babs Windsor in carry on camping


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Hit the nail on its head Mrs F


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> On your target weight..... wow well done you, you must get a bikini and wear it in the garden @Mrs Funkin be proud of how hard you have worked. You probably don't realise how good you look!
> 
> So go buy a fluorescent one today


Really truly SO far from good it's untrue. This isn't me fishing for compliments, it's a statement of fact. I have bought some sale bikinis in Tesco, two swimming cossies as well. I'm trying to be "down with the kids" with the mix & match thing, haha! Bikinis will only be for garden that's for sure...unless I miraculously suddenly look good in them. Plus side is that I won't have to wear them anywhere except the garden as we can't go on hols anyway


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Maybe you just need a different design. I look daft in a string bikini but ok in a structured bikini with big knickers that hold my tum in.

My natural buoyancy aids try to escape too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't worry, I shall subject nobody to me in a string bikini!


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

My lovely new sports bra has given me lumps where the wire sits. Don’t understand why since I’ve worn wired bras for 30 years. If the lumps, which are everywhere the wires are, don’t go down I’ll have to go to the dr. 

My old sports bra is the only bra I have that doesn’t have wire in it. I might have to wear it as a day bra until the lumps go away.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Good news: did 20kms on cycling machine today. That works out at equivalent to walking 3 miles apparently. Took 50 mins but I think that’s pretty good all considered. Done total of 190kms so far.

Bad news: tried on jeans I got sent ages ago. They resembled after surgery tension bandages!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Good work on the cycling @Jaf  Fitness is more important than jeans, IMHO.


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

Hope everyone's doing ok.

I went for a little walk today! First time in years. It was good except I should've taken my pain meds first and I forgot to take a mask. I've never seen anyone in 14 years but you never know!

The walk is quite tough, especially the hill back to my house.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Jaf said:


> Hope everyone's doing ok.
> 
> I went for a little walk today! First time in years. It was good except I should've taken my pain meds first and I forgot to take a mask. I've never seen anyone in 14 years but you never know!
> 
> ...


Looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Well done @Jaf  I'm envious of your blue sky...I'm so sad it's turned so wintery here


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well done @Jaf that is amazing, what a lovely place to live too! is it still warm and summery over there?? It has definitely got very autumnal, very quickly in the UK. I would say that 20km on an indoor bike is more than 3miles walking... indoor biking is hard work!

I have surprised myself by liking the gym  Have spent most of the summer going out on my bike before work but since the weather has turned (and the mornings darker boo) I knew I needed to find something else to do or I would revert to no/very little exercise over the autumn and winter months.

Hope everyone is doing well on this gloomy Sunday xx


----------



## Jaf (Apr 17, 2014)

It's been lovely today but the last couple of days were very windy and rainy. Had the lights on during the day! Autumn hasn't arrived yet, sometimes we get a false spring at the same time and it's glorious. The almond blossom in the snow in Feb is lovely too.

I don't know why but my wonky breathing/ muscles are better on the exercise bike than walking. I'm very happy with any improvement!

I used to the enjoy the gym, lots of different machines to use so I liked the variety. With my bike I put the telly on cos it's boring.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Today has been very nice here @Jaf - although I think it's all downhill again after tomorrow 

I agree with you that static bike can be a bit boring! Hopefully you've got some programmes of an appropriate duration to help you through it!! Keep going... either that or there's some pedal along videos on Youtube (they made me feel very weird though)


----------



## BarneyBobCat (Feb 22, 2019)

Revitalising this thread as I need to shift some covid pounds. Ive been trying to take my lunch breaks and get out walking daily which is good exercise but has had zero impact on my weight so far. Im doing 3 miles during lunch in about 40mins. Im also cycling a couple of times a week and this week Ive added in an exercise app on an evening which is absolutely killing me - I probably shouldn't have immediately gone to the advanced program but in my head that means I get fit and thin quicker


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

BarneyBobCat said:


> Revitalising this thread as I need to shift some covid pounds. Ive been trying to take my lunch breaks and get out walking daily which is good exercise but has had zero impact on my weight so far. Im doing 3 miles during lunch in about 40mins. Im also cycling a couple of times a week and this week Ive added in an exercise app on an evening which is absolutely killing me - I probably shouldn't have immediately gone to the advanced program but in my head that means I get fit and thin quicker


 if you suddenly start an exercise plan and not losing weight it's usually due to your body thinking holy crap, muscles suddenly need more water to function so every bit of water is held on to and you can gain or maintain. Though your body can loose inches

Another note there is a thread running in General chat health which you may find really helpful


----------

